# This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research



> Jewish self-righteousness is taken for granted among ourselves to such an extent that we fail to see what&#8217;s right in front of our eyes. It&#8217;s simply inconceivable that the ultimate victims, the Jews, can carry out evil deeds. Nevertheless, the state of Israel practises its own, quite violent, form of Apartheid with the native Palestinian population.
> 
> The US Jewish Establishment&#8217;s onslaught on former President Jimmy Carter is based on him daring to tell the truth which is known to all: through its army, the government of Israel practises a brutal form of Apartheid in the territory it occupies. Its army has turned every Palestinian village and town into a fenced-in, or blocked-in, detention camp. All this is done in order to keep an eye on the population&#8217;s movements and to make its life difficult. Israel even imposes a total curfew whenever the settlers, who have illegally usurped the Palestinians&#8217; land, celebrate their holidays or conduct their parades.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Israel should invade Jordan, change its name to Palestine, and kick all the fucking unhappy arab shitheads there. Then close the fucking door and hang a nuke way up high in the sky, as a warning of what will happen if they ever leave the new Palestine to attack Israel.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Saudi Arabia has Muslim only roads and places segregated by sexes.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Israel should invade Jordan, change its name to Palestine, and kick all the fucking unhappy arab shitheads there. Then close the fucking door and hang a nuke way up high in the sky, as a warning of what will happen if they ever leave the new Palestine to attack Israel.



Spoken like a true war monger.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Israel should invade Jordan, change its name to Palestine, and kick all the fucking unhappy arab shitheads there. Then close the fucking door and hang a nuke way up high in the sky, as a warning of what will happen if they ever leave the new Palestine to attack Israel.
> ...



Just tired of those fucking useless arabs trying to grab more land in the area, when EVERY fucking country they control is TOTALLY FUCKED UP ALREADY!!!!

And I despise muslims. Like any normal, sane person does.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Saudi Arabia has Muslim only roads and places segregated by sexes.



Yeah but israel signed a treaty in which they agreed not to do that.  Did saudi arabia sign that?  

And I dont hear most dumb republicans in the usa defending saudi arabia's policies, but they seem to give israel a free pass for apartheid, and make one excuse after another defending them.  Maybe we should just send all the republicans over to israel where they can put up or shut up when it comes to defending them.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Saudi Arabia has Muslim only roads and places segregated by sexes.
> ...



I'm in general heavily against war, but I give Israel a free pass to carpet bomb Gaza and the WB, and any other pesky arabs who won't leave them alone. Anytime. Anywhere. As often as they want.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Just tired of those fucking useless arabs trying to grab more land in the area, when EVERY fucking country they control is TOTALLY FUCKED UP ALREADY!!!!
> 
> And I despise muslims. Like any normal, sane person does.



Its jews who are stealing land from arabs.

And the ones who dont like information like this?  Get over it.  Its the internet age and they cant silence everybody.  Once your every day average people figure out that israel is just a racist tyrant their support will diminish to basically nothing.  What is israel gonna do when all their neighbors eventually get nukes and the usa is no longer around to defend them?  The chickens are gonna come home to roost in israel, and when that happens, theyre going to be out for blood.  Right now they got the upper hand because theyre getting state of the art us military weapons, but you jews dont seriously think its going to be like that forever, do you?  What happens when youre surrounded by opponents who can suddenly match you nuke for nuke, jet for jet, and bomb for bomb??

The fall of israel is gonna be like the fall of nazi germany, its going to take many arab nations to do it, and many nukes are going to be used.  Unfortunately for a country as small as israel, it really wouldnt take that many nukes at all to make every square inch of israel radioactive for the next 5000 years.  Israels days are numbered.  Its impossible to permanently contain nuclear proliferation, and eventually israels enemies are going to be able to give back as good as they get.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Just tired of those fucking useless arabs trying to grab more land in the area, when EVERY fucking country they control is TOTALLY FUCKED UP ALREADY!!!!
> ...



It doesn't matter if Israel has "stolen" land. Those fucking asshole arabs have more than enough land already, and they fucked all of it up. So why should anyone want to give them more land?


----------



## Peterf (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> It doesn't matter if Israel has "stolen" land. Those fucking asshole arabs have more than enough land already, and they fucked all of it up. So why should anyone want to give them more land?



Stealing doesnt matter?  Your lack of morality is showing.  Colonizing territory simply isnt allowed by the international laws.  Its actually a war crime.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Peterf said:


> No,   the situation of  Arabs in Israel is in no way comparable to that of blacks in South Africa calling it 'Apartheid' remains absurd.    Numerous differences starting with the right to vote and ending with equal  health care in the same medical facilities.
> 
> So this 'apartheid denier', to use your stupid phrase, will not shut up.



I get it, youre butthurt over the term.  Apartheid is institutional racism, and segregation, and quarantining people of the other group off, in part or in whole.  Israel is guilty of doing all that.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if Israel has "stolen" land. Those fucking asshole arabs have more than enough land already, and they fucked all of it up. So why should anyone want to give them more land?
> ...



So when are you giving your house back to the natives? You're a fucking walking war crime disguised as a sympathetic person who's concerned about land theft. You're a fucking joke.


----------



## Peterf (Feb 19, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Saudi Arabia has Muslim only roads and places segregated by sexes.




True.   And it has a muslim only city, Mecca.  Prospective non-muslim tourists are deterred by the prospect of being beheaded if they are discovered.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Saudi Arabia has Muslim only roads and places segregated by sexes.
> ...


I don't believe Israel is practicing apartheid.  However, I just have to say, wow.

You get your morality from UN treaties?   Pretty fucked up world view.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> So when are you giving your house back to the natives? You're a fucking walking war crime disguised as a sympathetic person who's concerned about land theft. You're a fucking joke.



This is 2014, and israel is the only nation on the planet actively colonizing territory.  And its against international law.  I can tell how mad you are.  Youre steaming pissed over me posting this article arent you?  Youre having trouble defending it so you just took the gloves off and are going full blown racist and defending it and making no excuses.  But ill at least respect you for showing your true colors.  Others should step forward with the same courage.  Let everyone know how you jews really are.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> You get your morality from UN treaties?   Pretty fucked up world view.



So youre going to argue its moral to actively be colonizing territory from another group of people, while having a policy of institutional racism and segregation toward another group?  I suppose you think "white only" drinking fountains are ok as well?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

If the Palestinians weren't firing rockets at the Israelis every chance they get these roads wouldn't exist.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> If the Palestinians weren't firing rockets at the Israelis every chance they get these roads wouldn't exist.



If the israeli government wasnt frequently and consistently stealing land from palestinian farmers, then there wouldnt be a problem.  

If the palestinians do anything other than:

Shut up
Do as theyre told
Dont fight 

Its nothing but screaming and crying from jews.  Jews are dropping bombs on civilian targets in retaliation for rockets that are nearly harmless, and theyre retaliating against people who had nothing to do with firing the rockets at all.  Theyre taking it out on the entire palestinian people over the actions of a few.  That is called war crimes.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you giving your house back to the natives? You're a fucking walking war crime disguised as a sympathetic person who's concerned about land theft. You're a fucking joke.
> ...



Not Jewish and was once on your side, but I'm just tired of those useless fucking arabs who won't let one small piece of land go. All their countries are ALL fucked up massively, and now they want not just 99.9% of the Middle East, they'll all die for the other 0.1%. And then all they do is shoot laughable rockets at Israel. Like, seriously, it's time to pull the plug on those retards. Go big or go home. They can't go big, so... I'd dump them all in Jordan or syria, lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Iran, Pakistan, Oman, Egypt, Indonesia, Afghanistan... take your fucking pick.


----------



## Peterf (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If the Palestinians weren't firing rockets at the Israelis every chance they get these roads wouldn't exist.
> ...



Oh yes there would be a problem!   Arabs will not settle for anything by the total destruction of Israel.  The 'stealing land' wild accusation is nothing but a pretext.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > You get your morality from UN treaties?   Pretty fucked up world view.
> ...


I made no such argument, and you know it.

Reading is fundamental.

Your own answer to the delemma you face proved you don't have any morals at all, unless they come at the edge of a treaty.

If Saudia Arabia is practicing aparthied, then you will denounce them, openly, and with the same zeal you seem to want to go after Israel.

If it is wrong, then you won't defend it with the nonsense of "Saudi" didn't sign a treaty.

A little intellectual activity is required on your part if you aren't at least going to put forth a little honesty.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Not Jewish and was once on your side, but I'm just tired of those useless fucking arabs who won't let one small piece of land go. All their countries are ALL fucked up massively, and now they want not just 99.9% of the Middle East, they'll all die for the other 0.1%. And then all they do is shoot laughable rockets at Israel. Like, seriously, it's time to pull the plug on those retards. Go big or go home. They can't go big, so... I'd dump them all in Jordan or syria, lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Iran, Pakistan, Oman, Egypt, Indonesia, Afghanistan... take your fucking pick.



Iran has a stronger economy than israel does.  So I dont know what your fucking talking about.  They have a much stronger manufacturing industry, and also export more goods.  Iran even makes their own cars.  And theyre actually modern vehicles, not junk. 

You tell me?  Does a shit country have the industrial capacity to produce cars?  Most countries in europe dont even make their own cars.  






PressTV - Iran Khodro unveils luxury car Dena

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automotive_industry_in_Iran

They also make a lot of their own weapons, guns, missiles, etc.

Most people got their heads so far up their ass in the usa, that they think iran is some backwater country.  Theyre actually far more advanced and innovative than dipshits in the usa think they are.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Not Jewish and was once on your side, but I'm just tired of those useless fucking arabs who won't let one small piece of land go. All their countries are ALL fucked up massively, and now they want not just 99.9% of the Middle East, they'll all die for the other 0.1%. And then all they do is shoot laughable rockets at Israel. Like, seriously, it's time to pull the plug on those retards. Go big or go home. They can't go big, so... I'd dump them all in Jordan or syria, lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Iran, Pakistan, Oman, Egypt, Indonesia, Afghanistan... take your fucking pick.
> ...


Out of all the arab countries your best example is Iran? They're just one more earthquake away from being sent back to the stone age. And I've heard about that car, you have to read it a page from the koran before it'll start!!!!   HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Not Jewish and was once on your side, but I'm just tired of those useless fucking arabs who won't let one small piece of land go. All their countries are ALL fucked up massively, and now they want not just 99.9% of the Middle East, they'll all die for the other 0.1%. And then all they do is shoot laughable rockets at Israel. Like, seriously, it's time to pull the plug on those retards. Go big or go home. They can't go big, so... I'd dump them all in Jordan or syria, lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Iran, Pakistan, Oman, Egypt, Indonesia, Afghanistan... take your fucking pick.
> ...



What does this have to do with the price of tea in China?  And why didn't you answer my previous post that the reason "Jewish only roads" were created is to reduce the number of "Death Highways"?


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> What does this have to do with the price of tea in China?



It has to do with another poster getting their ass handed to them when they suggested all the arab countries were shit.  When in fact there are arab nations more successful than israel, and they dont need the backing of the usa to do it.  Iran has a thriving economy regardless of sanctions.  Why?  Because sanctions only make the iranians start making their own stuff more and better.  



> And why didn't you answer my previous post that the reason "Jewish only roads" were created is to reduce the number of "Death Highways"?



Death highways?    So this is the excuse for institutional racism?  You ever think for a second through your thick skull that it is nobodies fault but the israeli government that there are people mad enough to want to fight them?  What about the man who otherwise had no quarrel with israel who just had his children murdered by an israeli bomb?  Because they retaliated on civilians because a few people decided to fire rockets?  All they did was succeed in creating another person willing to fire rockets after they murdered their children.  Israel is breeding its own enemies, and then whining when they fight back.  All while using the eternal victimhood card.  Its like the boy that screams for help while theyre aggressively attacking you.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Not Jewish and was once on your side, but I'm just tired of those useless fucking arabs who won't let one small piece of land go. All their countries are ALL fucked up massively, and now they want not just 99.9% of the Middle East, they'll all die for the other 0.1%. And then all they do is shoot laughable rockets at Israel. Like, seriously, it's time to pull the plug on those retards. Go big or go home. They can't go big, so... I'd dump them all in Jordan or syria, lebanon, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Iran, Pakistan, Oman, Egypt, Indonesia, Afghanistan... take your fucking pick.
> ...



What are you? some Iranian car salesman?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 What part of the nation of Israel is this in again, or is it in occupied Palestine and as such covered by the Geneva conventions.
 False claims do not help your side at all.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > What does this have to do with the price of tea in China?
> ...



You wouldn't think it was so crazy if you got shot at on the way to work.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Saudi Arabia has Muslim only roads and places segregated by sexes.
> ...






 Yes they did

 And I will ask again what part of the nation of Israel is this road, if it is outside of its borders then it is covered by the Geneva conventions


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> What part of the nation of Israel is this in again, or is it in occupied Palestine and as such covered by the Geneva conventions.
> False claims do not help your side at all.



Are you dense?  This article was written by a jew!  Did you even take the time to read it before commenting?  There is a small minority of jews who think what the israeli government is doing is wrong.  And some of them speak out like in this article.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Peterf said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research
> ...






There is one major racial discrimination in Israel and that is the non Jews are not forced to do time in the armed forces like the Jews are.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if Israel has "stolen" land. Those fucking asshole arabs have more than enough land already, and they fucked all of it up. So why should anyone want to give them more land?
> ...






 How many thousands of acres of Jewish land have the Palestinians stolen in 1948 that has yet to be reclaimed ?
 How apartheid is it to declare Palestine will be Jew free

 Reclaiming stolen land under the right of return is not a war crime, unless you are an ISLAMONAZI


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > No,   the situation of  Arabs in Israel is in no way comparable to that of blacks in South Africa calling it 'Apartheid' remains absurd.    Numerous differences starting with the right to vote and ending with equal  health care in the same medical facilities.
> ...





 So remind me again which part of the nation of Israel did this apartheid take place in. As in within its agreed borders and not outside of them.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> How many thousands of acres of Jewish land have the Palestinians stolen in 1948 that has yet to be reclaimed ?
> How apartheid is it to declare Palestine will be Jew free
> 
> Reclaiming stolen land under the right of return is not a war crime, unless you are an ISLAMONAZI



The Arabs haven't stolen any Jewish land.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> There is one major racial discrimination in Israel and that is the non Jews are not forced to do time in the armed forces like the Jews are.



Israel's Absentee Land Laws are specifically written to affect Arabs and not Jews.  Even Israeli Arabs.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> How many thousands of acres of Jewish land have the Palestinians stolen in 1948 that has yet to be reclaimed ?
> How apartheid is it to declare Palestine will be Jew free
> 
> Reclaiming stolen land under the right of return is not a war crime, unless you are an ISLAMONAZI



You tell me who is stealing land from who?  






The international community should demand israel return to 1948 borders.  Or place sanctions on that nation and cut them off like theyre doing to iran.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you giving your house back to the natives? You're a fucking walking war crime disguised as a sympathetic person who's concerned about land theft. You're a fucking joke.
> ...






Then you have not been taking much notice of what is happening in North Africa and Lebanon have you.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Israel should invade Jordan, change its name to Palestine, and kick all the fucking unhappy arab shitheads there. Then close the fucking door and hang a nuke way up high in the sky, as a warning of what will happen if they ever leave the new Palestine to attack Israel.



Israeli Fascism rears its ugly head again.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > You get your morality from UN treaties?   Pretty fucked up world view.
> ...





So when the muslims do it you are ok with that, but when the Jews take back what is theirs you scream racism and apartheid.   Guess you have been reading too much Mein Kampf


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Just tired of those fucking useless arabs trying to grab more land in the area, when EVERY fucking country they control is TOTALLY FUCKED UP ALREADY!!!!
> 
> And I despise muslims. Like any normal, sane person does.



I suspect none of the Israelis or Israelophiles will condemn your disgusting racism.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> It doesn't matter if Israel has "stolen" land. Those fucking asshole arabs have more than enough land already, and they fucked all of it up. So why should anyone want to give them more land?



Israel stealing land and your racist attitudes, is why Israel is hated around the world.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If the Palestinians weren't firing rockets at the Israelis every chance they get these roads wouldn't exist.
> ...






 If those rockets were "nearly harmless" the Palestinian terrorist scum would not be using them. But seeing as they are ILLEGAL CHEMICAL/BIOLOGICAL WEAPONS they are considered deadly by all nations. If the Mexicans started firing them at you, you would soon see how harmless they are


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Then you have not been taking much notice of what is happening in North Africa and Lebanon have you.



Explain what youre talking about.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > What does this have to do with the price of tea in China?
> ...







 Then show were in the nation of Israel this is happening, and don't say in the west bank if you don't want to be laughed of this board


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> If those rockets were "nearly harmless" the Palestinian terrorist scum would not be using them. But seeing as they are ILLEGAL CHEMICAL/BIOLOGICAL WEAPONS they are considered deadly by all nations. If the Mexicans started firing them at you, you would soon see how harmless they are



There hasnt been any proof the palestinians have chemical/biological weapons.  Theyre conventional warheads on those rockets, and theyre terribly inaccurate.  

The israeli government is doing nothing but creating the next generation of palestinians willing to shoot at them.  

And by that analogy, I guess if mexican terrorists were launching rockets, id be justified in flying a fighter jet over a crowded area and dropping bombs on civilians who had nothing to do with launching the rockets.  And you would defend me if I did that, correct?



Phoenall said:


> Then show were in the nation of Israel this is happening, and don't say in the west bank if you don't want to be laughed of this board



I know only what that article speaks about.  And that was written by a former israeli official.  If you think you can discount the entire thing just because you lack one piece of information, youre mistaken.  There is no excuse for what theyre doing.  If youre looking for some sort of justification for discrimination then you must be a israeli fascist.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > What part of the nation of Israel is this in again, or is it in occupied Palestine and as such covered by the Geneva conventions.
> ...





 Beside the point answer the question please or admit that you are INCITING RACIAL AND RELIGOUS VIOLENCE 

 Now what part of Israel is this happening in to make it apartheid as detailed in the law books.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How many thousands of acres of Jewish land have the Palestinians stolen in 1948 that has yet to be reclaimed ?
> ...





 So what about the land that the Jews lived on before the expulsions  of 1948, 1967 and 1973.  That land has been stolen from its rightful owners and they have the right of return to that land under UN 242.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > There is one major racial discrimination in Israel and that is the non Jews are not forced to do time in the armed forces like the Jews are.
> ...





Yet the arabs are still living there and enjoying all the benefits the Jews do. The only arabs it affected were those that took up arms against Israel in 1948 and 1967.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How many thousands of acres of Jewish land have the Palestinians stolen in 1948 that has yet to be reclaimed ?
> ...







Biased islamonazi map that bears no relationship to reality, here is the reality


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then you have not been taking much notice of what is happening in North Africa and Lebanon have you.
> ...







None other than the stealing of land and the colonisation of said land by islamonazi scum


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Biased islamonazi map that bears no relationship to reality, here is the reality



Still proves israelis have stolen a bunch of territory either way.  

Prove my map is wrong, and yours is the reality shlomo.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> None other than the stealing of land and the colonisation of said land by islamonazi scum



No land was stolen by Muslims.  But the TalmudoNazis stole more than 1 million dunams in Israel from the natives.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Kondor, take note.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Actually you did nothing but prove my map to be correct, because on closer examination, the map you posted is only a zoomed in version of the one I posted:

Israeli-occupied territories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Its the exact same map, just zoomed in with more detail:






Same thing.  So Phoenall, you just made yourself look like a complete ass.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How many thousands of acres of Jewish land have the Palestinians stolen in 1948 that has yet to be reclaimed ?
> ...


Don't forget to renew your rabies shots.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > If those rockets were "nearly harmless" the Palestinian terrorist scum would not be using them. But seeing as they are ILLEGAL CHEMICAL/BIOLOGICAL WEAPONS they are considered deadly by all nations. If the Mexicans started firing them at you, you would soon see how harmless they are
> ...







The shrapnel inside the warheads is either soaked in putrefying meat from diseased animals or packed with anticoagulants to infect or cause the victims to bleed out. Plenty of evidence of this on the net if you bother to look.

 If the Mexicans were using civilian areas to attack you from they then become valid military targets. It is all in the Geneva conventions. So if you targeted the areas used to mount the attack I would support you YES.

 The exact place that this is happening makes a lot of difference as different laws apply to occupied land and national land. If it is occupied land then the Geneva conventions apply, if it is national land then the UN charter applies.

 So which part of the NATION OF ISREAL did these breaches of the UN charter take place in.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Biased islamonazi map that bears no relationship to reality, here is the reality
> ...







Simples    Just look at the legend and the source. Yours is from a Palestinian who is not biased or a LIAR is he


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Simples    Just look at the legend and the source. Yours is from a Palestinian who is not biased or a LIAR is he



Read my other post.  ITS THE SAME MAP.  Then one you posted is just zoomed in with more detail.  Anyone who isnt blind as a bat can see its basically the same map.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > None other than the stealing of land and the colonisation of said land by islamonazi scum
> ...






The ISLAMONAZI SCUM are stealing land all over the world, and using violence in the process. Over 1 million Jews were expelled from their land and homes by the arab muslims who consequently stole that land for their own use. In the last Century or so over 1 million square miles of Jewish land has been stolen by muslims, and the rightful owners mass murdered in the process.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How many thousands of acres of Jewish land have the Palestinians stolen in 1948 that has yet to be reclaimed ?
> ...



The international community should demand that what little Arabs are left leave. The Arab world has plenty of room.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Biased islamonazi map that bears no relationship to reality, here is the reality
> ...



Nobody cares about your fucking map. Next time you go pray at the mosque, make sure everyone else knows that they ain't getting shit back from Israel, and are probably going to lose even more land before it's over.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Actually you did nothing but prove my map to be correct, because on closer examination, the map you posted is only a zoomed in version of the one I posted:
> 
> Israeli-occupied territories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...







Try again as the maps do not correspond at all. Yours is from an ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST with an axe to grind.
 Mine shows the land that belongs to Palestine in full.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Nobody cares about your fucking map. Next time you go pray at the mosque, make sure everyone else knows that they ain't getting shit back from Israel, and are probably going to lose even more land before it's over.



Zionist anger and hate on display.

These attitudes are why peace is impossible.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 19, 2014)

We just had a situation in MA where some major roads in the second largest city were closed down during rush hour - and people in a 4 block area were ordered to leave their cars and walk home.  I think the temperature was about 20 F ........


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> The ISLAMONAZI SCUM are stealing land all over the world, and using violence in the process. Over 1 million Jews were expelled from their land and homes by the arab muslims who consequently stole that land for their own use. In the last Century or so over 1 million square miles of Jewish land has been stolen by muslims, and the rightful owners mass murdered in the process.



The AshkeNAZIS stole 1 million dumans of land from the natives of Palestine.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody cares about your fucking map. Next time you go pray at the mosque, make sure everyone else knows that they ain't getting shit back from Israel, and are probably going to lose even more land before it's over.
> ...



Not a Zionist, just fed up of loser Arabs whining about a small, tiny piece of the ME. Move on already.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Not a Zionist, just fed up of loser Arabs whining about a small, tiny piece of the ME. Move on already.



You're not a Zionist?

You don't believe the Jews have a right to their own state in The Land of Israel?

You're a liar.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 19, 2014)

And the Arab League conspired as early as 1947 to beggar and eject ALL of their Jewish citizens en masse - and stole several millions of dunums of land from them in the process.

When l'il shitliar '67 has made a few complaints about those crimes against humanity, it may remove the stain of prejudice and blindness from its posts.....Right now the l'il piss-ant's POV is too clouded with disgusting bigotry to consider seriously, IMHO.

And when the l'il shitliar '67 eschews its snarky name-calling I may use its asinine and risible actual ID.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

A document from the UN:

http://www.ochaopt.org/documents/ocha_opt_MovementandAccess_FactSheet_September_2011.pdf

Yes its in the west bank, but its still illegal under international law.  And it states as such:


UNITED NATIONS
Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs
occupied Palestinian territory

1 . The civilian population of the occupied
Palestinian territory (oPt) must be
allowed to enjoy basic rights guaranteed
in international law, including the right to
freedom of movement


That pretty much sums up the legality of the matter.  What theyre doing is ILLEGAL.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Who gives a fucking shit?


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Who gives a fucking shit?



You apparently give enough of a shit to show up and post an asinine remark.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

The West Bank is clearly an Apartheid regime.

Racism in home demolitions, racism in land confiscation, racism in building permits, racism in curfews and restrictions, racism in fences and walls.

Its all very Apartheid-like.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Not a Zionist, just fed up of loser Arabs whining about a small, tiny piece of the ME. Move on already.
> ...



No I don't. But since they're there now, and they're not leaving, it's over, move on.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> No I don't. But since they're there now, and they're not leaving, it's over, move on.



You don't believe Jews have a right to their own state in The Land of Israel?  That's interesting because many people here would call you an anti-Semite.

Do you agree that the West Bank is an Apartheid regime?

 [MENTION=35705]Phoenall[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=39069]toastman[/MENTION]


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> In 1973 the International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid (ICSPCA) was adopted by the United Nations General Assembly.[39] The ICSPCA defines the crime of apartheid as "inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group ... over another racial group ... and systematically oppressing them."[40] In 2002 the crime of apartheid was further defined by Article 7 of the Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court as _encompassing inhumane acts such as torture, murder, forcible transfer, imprisonment, or persecution of an identifiable group on political, racial, national, ethnic, cultural, religious, or other grounds_, "committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime."[41]
> 
> In a 2007 report, United Nations Special Rapporteur for Palestine John Dugard stated that "elements of the Israeli occupation constitute forms of colonialism and of apartheid, which are contrary to international law" and suggested that the "legal consequences of a prolonged occupation with features of colonialism and apartheid" be put to the International Court of Justice.[42] In 2009 South Africa's statutory research agency the Human Sciences Research Council (HSRC) published a report stating that "the State of Israel exercises control in the [Occupied Palestinian Territories] with the purpose of maintaining a system of domination by Jews over Palestinians and that this system constitutes a breach of the prohibition of apartheid."[43] The report was written by a team of international law experts and scholars and does not represent an official position of the HSRC.[44] In 2010 United Nations Special Rapporteur for Palestine Richard A. Falk reported that criminal apartheid features of the Israeli occupation had been entrenched in the three years since the report of his predecessor, John Dugard.[45] In March 2011, Falk said, "The continued pattern of settlement expansion in East Jerusalem combined with the forcible eviction of long-residing Palestinians is creating an intolerable situation ... [and] can only be described in its cumulative impact as a form of ethnic cleansing."[46]
> 
> ...



What israel is doing is clearly apartheid as described by UN charter.  As the part I underlined, apartheid isn't just about race, but discrimination on other factors as well, such as nationality.  

So its not technically south african style apartheid, but its still apartheid.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Try again as the maps do not correspond at all. Yours is from an ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST with an axe to grind.
> Mine shows the land that belongs to Palestine in full.



Ok, so youre blind as a fucking bat?  Or just too butthurt to admit youre wrong?  Anyone else is free to look at the maps and compare them and see that its pretty much the same territorial outline, just zoomed in and different detail.  Theyre close enough to render your entire point as being moot.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> > In 1973 the International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid (ICSPCA) was adopted by the United Nations General Assembly.[39] The ICSPCA defines the crime of apartheid as "inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group ... over another racial group ... and systematically oppressing them."[40] In 2002 the crime of apartheid was further defined by Article 7 of the Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court as _encompassing inhumane acts such as torture, murder, forcible transfer, imprisonment, or persecution of an identifiable group on political, racial, national, ethnic, cultural, religious, or other grounds_, "committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime."[41]
> ...



Don't care, arabs are sharia loving wankers. Btw, when are you giving your house back to the natives? Anytime soon?


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't. But since they're there now, and they're not leaving, it's over, move on.
> ...



I've never felt that the jews had any god given claim to anything, or historical claim (everyone can go back far enough and have any historical claim they wat to, since we all came from Africa and walked our way around the world). But like with North America today, which the indians aren't getting back either, it's time to move on and make the best of it.

If the WB isn't segregated, the fucking arabs will blow themselves up on Jewish buses and the like. They bring that shit down on themselves.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Don't care, arabs are sharia loving wankers. Btw, when are you giving your house back to the natives? Anytime soon?



I dont own my house, so I dont own anything I can give back to the natives.  That is between the natives and the white people who stole their land, not me.  My ancestors were slaves, and were shit on just like the natives.  I do think white people owe them reparations, just like they owe it to blacks.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> I've never felt that the jews had any god given claim to anything, or historical claim (everyone can go back far enough and have any historical claim they wat to, since we all came from Africa and walked our way around the world). But like with North America today, which the indians aren't getting back either, it's time to move on and make the best of it.
> 
> If the WB isn't segregated, the fucking arabs will blow themselves up on Jewish buses and the like. They bring that shit down on themselves.



Yes, the illegal Jewish settlers do bring that shit down upon themselves.

That's what happens when you impose Apartheid.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Don't care, arabs are sharia loving wankers. Btw, when are you giving your house back to the natives? Anytime soon?
> ...



You are a fucking idiot, nobody owes anyone anything asshole.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Don't care, arabs are sharia loving wankers. Btw, when are you giving your house back to the natives? Anytime soon?
> ...



LOL! So why don't you go back to Africa? The natives would prefer it if we ALL left? So you're prospering on stolen native land and you're trying to give the Israelis a lesson? What a retard you are.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> LOL! So why don't you go back to Africa? The natives would prefer it if we ALL left? So you're prospering on stolen native land and you're trying to give the Israelis a lesson? What a retard you are.



You know, id be happy with leaving the usa if someone would arrange a free plane or boat ride to kenya as well as kenyan citizenship.  In fact, id leave TODAY, and never look back.  Id even agree to decline reparations if they would just be kind enough to arrange that for me and my family.  Its actually cheaper on them, because a few plane tickets to kenya is a lot cheaper than paying me and my family welfare.  Kenya is a beautiful country, and I think a lot of black americans would love to go there.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



True, a girl was just stoned to death in Syria for using Facebook.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! So why don't you go back to Africa? The natives would prefer it if we ALL left? So you're prospering on stolen native land and you're trying to give the Israelis a lesson? What a retard you are.
> ...


You blew it with the "free" schtick.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> You blew it with the "free" schtick.



Im already getting welfare and a few months of that for me, my wife and kids is a lot more than a few plane tickets to kenya.  Do the math over a few years and it seems like a great deal to me.  The way I see it is you all dont want me here anyway, and I dont even like being here.  If i could grow wings and fly to kenya I would be there right now.

Im gonna be straight up - I hate the usa.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > You blew it with the "free" schtick.
> ...



You hate the USA for giving you welfare.  You don't know how lucky you are.  It's so easy to take shots at you that I'll pass and let someone else do it.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > You blew it with the "free" schtick.
> ...


You wanna go to Kenya? Take Obama with you and I'll spring for your ticket.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> You hate the USA for giving you welfare.  You don't know how lucky you are.  It's so easy to take shots at you that I'll pass and let someone else do it.



You dont seem to get it.  I dont like living like this.  I dont like being in a nation that puts me down.  Id rather live in a black country even if I gotta work.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > You hate the USA for giving you welfare.  You don't know how lucky you are.  It's so easy to take shots at you that I'll pass and let someone else do it.
> ...


Heaven forbid that anyone would ask you to work. You might put salt in the sugar bowl.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Heaven forbid that anyone would ask you to work. You might put salt in the sugar bowl.



See - this is the sorta attitude that white people have.  Its people like you that are why I hate this country.

I hope barack breaks your ass in his last term.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Heaven forbid that anyone would ask you to work. You might put salt in the sugar bowl.
> ...


Your sense of humor is hilarious. Or is that Hillaryous?


----------



## toastman (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Heaven forbid that anyone would ask you to work. You might put salt in the sugar bowl.
> ...



What race are you ?


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > You hate the USA for giving you welfare.  You don't know how lucky you are.  It's so easy to take shots at you that I'll pass and let someone else do it.
> ...



So you'd prefer not to work and have your family subsist on welfare? Geez man, have some pride, if not for yourself, then for your wife and kids. They don't deserve to live in poverty just because you're an asshole. I wish them luck.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Your sense of humor is hilarious. Or is that Hillaryous?



Spoken like a true tea party member.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> So you'd prefer not to work and have your family subsist on welfare? Geez man, have some pride, if not for yourself, then for your wife and kids. They don't deserve to live in poverty just because you're an asshole. I wish them luck.



I take pride in knowing that im at least here for my kids.  They know who their daddy is.


----------



## Quadravius (Feb 19, 2014)

But anyway, it looks like I beat you all at the topic at hand which is why you all wanted to change the subject.  After an ass beating like that, I dont blame you.

And my 10 year old is begging me to play NBA 2k14 on X box one with him.  So later haters!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! So why don't you go back to Africa? The natives would prefer it if we ALL left? So you're prospering on stolen native land and you're trying to give the Israelis a lesson? What a retard you are.
> ...



Speak for yourself asshole.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> But anyway, it looks like I beat you all at the topic at hand which is why you all wanted to change the subject.  After an ass beating like that, I dont blame you.
> 
> And my 10 year old is begging me to play NBA 2k14 on X box one with him.  So later haters!!



Yeah you won on the internet good job.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > You blew it with the "free" schtick.
> ...



You hate the country but you'll take the welfare? your a loser.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> But anyway, it looks like I beat you all at the topic at hand which is why you all wanted to change the subject.  After an ass beating like that, I dont blame you.
> 
> And my 10 year old is begging me to play NBA 2k14 on X box one with him.  So later haters!!



Doesn't your kid go to school?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > But anyway, it looks like I beat you all at the topic at hand which is why you all wanted to change the subject.  After an ass beating like that, I dont blame you.
> ...



Like father, like son.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> A document from the UN:
> 
> http://www.ochaopt.org/documents/ocha_opt_MovementandAccess_FactSheet_September_2011.pdf
> 
> ...







Now try the Geneva conventions that are actual International Law, and they state that all that Israel is doing is legal.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't. But since they're there now, and they're not leaving, it's over, move on.
> ...






How can it be unless you are referencing the Palestinians charter that states no Jews will be allowed to live in Palestine.  The Israelis do not practise apartheid in Israel as stated by a South African who lived under apartheid.
 Read the Geneva conventions and see what Israel is really allowed to do, and then wonder why they haven't instituted even harsher measures.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Israel and the apartheid analogy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> > In 1973 the International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid (ICSPCA) was adopted by the United Nations General Assembly.[39] The ICSPCA defines the crime of apartheid as "inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group ... over another racial group ... and systematically oppressing them."[40] In 2002 the crime of apartheid was further defined by Article 7 of the Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court as _encompassing inhumane acts such as torture, murder, forcible transfer, imprisonment, or persecution of an identifiable group on political, racial, national, ethnic, cultural, religious, or other grounds_, "committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime."[41]
> ...





*So why miss the rest out that shows Israel is not Apartheid at all. This from the link*
 In contrast, according to former Judge of the Constitutional Court of South Africa Richard Goldstone, the situation in Israel does not conform to the definition of apartheid under the 1998 Rome Statute. As examples, Goldstone pointed to the facts that Israeli Arabs vote, have political representation in the Knesset and occupy positions of acclaim, including on the Israeli Supreme Court, and that Arab patients lie alongside Jewish patients in Israeli hospitals, receiving identical treatment. According to Goldstone, in Israel equal rights are the law, the aspiration and the ideal, and inequities are often successfully challenged in court

 In Gaza and the West Bank

Arabs living in the West Bank and Gaza Strip, areas occupied by Israel in the 1967 Six-Day War and deemed to be occupied territory under international law, are under the civil control of the Palestinian Authority, and are not Israeli citizens. In some areas of the West Bank, they are under Israeli security control.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > But anyway, it looks like I beat you all at the topic at hand which is why you all wanted to change the subject.  After an ass beating like that, I dont blame you.
> ...



He's a liar, people on welfare here rarely leave their neighborhoods, never mind give a damn about people who live thousands of miles away.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Try again as the maps do not correspond at all. Yours is from an ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST with an axe to grind.
> ...






Not at all I can see perfectly well, look at the sources of the maps and you see that yours in the work of an ISLAMONAZI TERRORIST who is heavily biased against the Jews. Mine is from Wikipedia and shows the reality of the situation. A difference of 600% in land area alone


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > You blew it with the "free" schtick.
> ...



Tickets start around $800 per, one way to Kenya


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > I've never felt that the jews had any god given claim to anything, or historical claim (everyone can go back far enough and have any historical claim they wat to, since we all came from Africa and walked our way around the world). But like with North America today, which the indians aren't getting back either, it's time to move on and make the best of it.
> ...







Ever thought that the problem is just that little bit older than Israel and steeped in the Islamic religion. When a god calls for his followers to wipe out another group then there is a fundamental flaw in that religion.   What does your Koran say again "KILL THE JEWS" that is the flaw in your argument and your belief.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > You blew it with the "free" schtick.
> ...






You would hate Kenya even more when you are looked down on as a coconut


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

This idiot has no clue what Kenya is really like, they don't have welfare in Kenya he will actually have to work.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Heaven forbid that anyone would ask you to work. You might put salt in the sugar bowl.
> ...






It is migrants with your attitude that get the rest hated, In the UK we have many fine African people who brought a vibrant culture to our shores. We have them to thank for some of our finest dishes that were adapted form their culture. We also have them to thank for our best performers and their influence in our music. They came here, worked and lived side by side with the indigenous and showed them the cultural differences. Now we have black politicians, black doctors, black nurses, black police officers, black teachers the list is endless of the Africans that have made it in the UK. 
But we still have the likes of the Yardies who took over as the crime lords in London, and who are the cause of most black murders in the country. My money is on you being a fringe yardie that wants to live it large back in Kenya


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Your sense of humor is hilarious. Or is that Hillaryous?
> ...






 How about this for illiteracy then


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > So you'd prefer not to work and have your family subsist on welfare? Geez man, have some pride, if not for yourself, then for your wife and kids. They don't deserve to live in poverty just because you're an asshole. I wish them luck.
> ...








More to the point do you..............


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> But anyway, it looks like I beat you all at the topic at hand which is why you all wanted to change the subject.  After an ass beating like that, I dont blame you.
> 
> And my 10 year old is begging me to play NBA 2k14 on X box one with him.  So later haters!!








In your dreams coconut


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 19, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> This idiot has no clue what Kenya is really like, they don't have welfare in Kenya he will actually have to work.






This shows the real Kenya

Post-election violence escalates in Kenya | World news | theguardian.com


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 19, 2014)

In Exodus 19:3-8 
And Moses went up to God, and the Lord called to him from the mountain, saying, Thus you shall say to the house of Jacob, and tell the children of Israelif you will indeed obey My voice and keep My covenant, then you shall be a special treasure to Me above all people; for all the earth is Mine. 
Do I hear GNASHING teeth?? === God says TO ISRAEL==And I will make you a great nation,
And I will bless you,
And make your name great;
And so you shall be a blessing;
3
And I will bless those who bless you,
And the one who curses you I will curse.
And in you all the families of the earth will be blessed. Genesis  12:2-3


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > This idiot has no clue what Kenya is really like, they don't have welfare in Kenya he will actually have to work.
> ...



Kenya is pretty much a third world shit hole, not one of the worst ones but still not even close to the life style in a first world western country. You have to have big bucks to live handsomely there, this welfare moron would show up off the plane expecting a hand out and end up sleeping on the streets.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> "...Do you agree that the West Bank is an Apartheid regime?... @... Phoenall... Sweet_Caroline... Kondor3... toasttman...


No, I do not believe that the Palestinian (Fatah-led) regime in the West Bank is an apartheid regime...

No, I do not believe that the Palestinian (Hamas-led) regime in Gaza is an apartheid regime...

No, I do not believe that the Israeli government is an apartheid regime...

I do not believe that any of the three meet the criteria, nominally or in practice, with respect to most of the defining characteristics of apartheid, as it has come to be understood in common usage.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > "...Do you agree that the West Bank is an Apartheid regime?... @... Phoenall... Sweet_Caroline... Kondor3... toasttman...
> ...



They aren't "apartheid" regimes but they are Islamist third world shit holes


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 19, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> They aren't "apartheid" regimes but they are Islamist third world shit holes



That's interesting cause folks like [MENTION=35705]Phoenall[/MENTION] and others Israelis claim that the WB is a great place to live for Arabs.

Even though its an Apartheid-like regime.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 19, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > They aren't "apartheid" regimes but they are Islamist third world shit holes
> ...



None of the Middle East is that great, thats why so many Arabs are in line for Visas to Western countries.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 19, 2014)

*
 This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel
*

Because if they let Arabs onto it, those fucking wankers would find a way to fuck it up!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 20, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research
> ...


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 20, 2014)

Bet they wouldn't deny passage on those roads to THESE GUYS.. 



> List of Arab members of the Knesset - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There have been Israeli Arab members of the Knesset since the first Knesset elections in 1949. The following is a list of the 69 past and present members. Some Israeli Druze dispute the label "Arab" and consider Druze a separate ethnic group. However, they are still included in this list.



12 CURRENT members of the Knesset are Arab.. Many Muslim Arab. Arabs and Christians have be SPEAKERS of the Knesset and have several VIABLE political parties.. 

None of that is looking anything like "apartheid" or denying NON-jews access to the Political process in Israel..  This segregation is because this is an occupation gone badly. MOST recent occupations in the world have gone badly. And the concept of FULLY INTEGRATING the occupied under the govt of Israel is beyond the skills of any of us on this board..


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 20, 2014)

Ministers Told: Highway 443 Off Limits

Document sent to ministers reaches Arutz Sheva; forbids travel on the route even during the daytime.


By Gil Ronen
First Publish: 2/5/2014, 7:28 PM

*Highway 443, a central route that connects Jerusalem and Modiin, has been declared off limits to government ministers 24 hours a day, according to a directive issued by Israel's secret service.

The document has reached Arutz Sheva. It states: "In view of an increase in [terror] events on Route 443, effective immediately, there is to be no movement on the route during all hours of the day except after receiving clearance from the operations department of the Magen Unit.

Magen is the VIP Security Unit of the Shin Bet, or Israel Security Agency.

There have been several incidents lately in which Arab terrorists hurled firebombs and rocks at vehicles traveling on Highway 443. In one incident, an improvised explosive was planted and had to be neutralized by police sappers.
*
In December, a vehicle that carried members of Israel's Habima national theater company came under a rock attack as it drove to Tel Aviv Tuesday evening, following a show in the Jerusalem Theater. No one was injured, but it was a very close call.

Ministers Told: Highway 443 Off Limits - Defense/Security - News - Israel National News


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 20, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Ministers Told: Highway 443 Off Limits
> 
> Document sent to ministers reaches Arutz Sheva; forbids travel on the route even during the daytime.
> 
> ...



Well -- there you go.. NO Knesset members, Arab or Jewish are using that road.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 20, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Ministers Told: Highway 443 Off Limits
> 
> Document sent to ministers reaches Arutz Sheva; forbids travel on the route even during the daytime.
> 
> ...



that does not just effect arab israelis but all israelis.
the fact that the MK are arab is insignificant


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Just tired of those fucking useless arabs trying to grab more land in the area, when EVERY fucking country they control is TOTALLY FUCKED UP ALREADY!!!!
> ...





Syrian Front


  It's the Arabs who initiated every Single War because they refused to recognize Israel according to " International Law"    

    The Arabs Countries are going to get Nukes and INITIATE WW 3?

  " International Law" doesn't apply to them, according to you. Keep drinking the Kool- Aid


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 21, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > Chaussette said:
> ...



But the fact is, and your personal hate for Muslims is a thing I have no interest in that has no sanity in it, Israel is the ethnic cleanser and land thief in Palestine, not the indigenous Palestinian people. 

Nothing changes these facts. 

And it is these underlying facts that set the stage for Apartheid.

I agree with the thread title, yes there is Apartheid in Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Israel should invade Jordan, change its name to Palestine, and kick all the fucking unhappy arab shitheads there. Then close the fucking door and hang a nuke way up high in the sky, as a warning of what will happen if they ever leave the new Palestine to attack Israel.


That's not the problem.

The problem is Israel constantly attacking its neighbor's.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Just tired of those fucking useless arabs trying to grab more land in the area, when EVERY fucking country they control is TOTALLY FUCKED UP ALREADY!!!!
> 
> And I despise muslims. Like any normal, sane person does.


Normal and sane people aren't racist, as you obviously are.

And it's the Israeli's, who are trying to grab more land in the area that isn't theirs.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> I'm in general heavily against war, but I give Israel a free pass to carpet bomb Gaza and the WB, and any other pesky arabs who won't leave them alone. Anytime. Anywhere. As often as they want.


Palestinian's are merely responding to Israeli aggression, not the other way around.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> It doesn't matter if Israel has "stolen" land. Those fucking asshole arabs have more than enough land already, and they fucked all of it up. So why should anyone want to give them more land?


You can't give what you don't have.

And that land, is not Israel's to give.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

Peterf said:


> No,   the situation of  Arabs in Israel is in no way comparable to that of blacks in South Africa calling it 'Apartheid' remains absurd.    Numerous differences starting with the right to vote and ending with equal  health care in the same medical facilities.
> 
> So this 'apartheid denier', to use your stupid phrase, will not shut up.


Jew only roads and jew only communities is apartheid, you fucking idiot!


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> So when are you giving your house back to the natives? You're a fucking walking war crime disguised as a sympathetic person who's concerned about land theft. You're a fucking joke.


And just what "war crime" are you referring to?


----------



## Lipush (Feb 21, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jillian (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > No,   the situation of  Arabs in Israel is in no way comparable to that of blacks in South Africa calling it 'Apartheid' remains absurd.    Numerous differences starting with the right to vote and ending with equal  health care in the same medical facilities.
> ...



except there's no such thing there.

you're welcome.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > No,   the situation of  Arabs in Israel is in no way comparable to that of blacks in South Africa calling it 'Apartheid' remains absurd.    Numerous differences starting with the right to vote and ending with equal  health care in the same medical facilities.
> ...


Israelis (Jews, and other citizens) remain on one side of the Security Barrier.

Palestinian (mostly Muslim-Arabs) - non-citizens - remain on the other side of the Security Barrier.

It's not Apartheid.

It's a fencing-off of the mad-dog Palestinians.

The same sort of _holding-the-Palestinians-at-arm's-length_ that the Egyptians and Jordanians do.

Nobody wants a rabid dog in one's home, or near one's children, and the years have made them clearly insane, collectively, as they have experienced one setback or reversal after another; mostly self-inflicted, and even some Arab-inflicted.

The Israelis keep those maniacs in a metaphorical straight jacket; the mad dog is kept on a very short leash.

That's not apartheid.

That's common sense, and an understandable reaction on the part of a nation (Israel) formerly beset by waves of suicide bombings and presently by regular rocket barrages.

If a road is wholly within an Israeli-controlled zone, then, of course it's going to be an Israeli-only road, and that's not apartheid - that's geography.

If a road is a conduit between Israeli and Palestinian -controlled zones then the Israelis have a right as the dominant party to devise and enforce travel restrictions in accordance with the needs of its own citizenry.

If a road is a conduit between Palestinian -controlled zones, passing through an Israeli -controlled zone, then, the Israelis have a right to devise and enforce travel restrictions for the traffic passing through its own territory, in accordance with the needs of its own citizenry.

And that doesn't even begin to touch upon road-closures where the closure is in-effect for Jews, Muslims and Christians alike - closed to everybody - without prior approval from the Israeli authorities - as is the case here - closed to everybody.

None of that has anything to do with Apartheid, nor even an apartheid -like range of behaviors and policies.

It's all about the security of the Israeli People.

One need look no further than to examine the range of security measures and policies and tactics _prior_ to the Intifadas versus those which sprang into effect or have evolved _after_ the Intifadas, on order to understand that this is all about Security, and not about Apartheid, nor anything even remotely similarly-motivated.

And all the spin-doctoring in the world on the part of the Palestinians and their fifth-columnists and fellow-travelers cannot change that glaringly obvious conclusion.

The Palestinians are now paying the price of Intifada I and II.

Wasn't worth it in the end, was it, idiots?

But none of that matters, to pro-Palestinian propaganda parrots who will use any opportunity or segue - no matter how threadbare and inappropriate and inaccurate - to squawk-out more parrot chirpings about Israeli Bad Guys and Palestinian Good Guys.

Bahhhhh... humbug.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really,  _et al,_

I'm a bit confused.  With the exception of Highway 443, which was closed to Palestinian Traffic at the outset of the Second Intifada due to fire bombing, ambushes and sniper attacks, what roads are we talking about?



Billo_Really said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > No,   the situation of  Arabs in Israel is in no way comparable to that of blacks in South Africa calling it 'Apartheid' remains absurd.    Numerous differences starting with the right to vote and ending with equal  health care in the same medical facilities.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

To my knowledge (I guess I could be wrong), there are no roads inside Israel that are Jewish Only.  And there were very few in the OpT that were closed to Palestinian Traffic.  Those that were closed inside the OpT were closed for life threatening conditions brought about by Palestinians terrorism.  But I'm hard pressed to find such road closures at the moment.

Can you tell me which routes they are?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > No,   the situation of  Arabs in Israel is in no way comparable to that of blacks in South Africa calling it 'Apartheid' remains absurd.    Numerous differences starting with the right to vote and ending with equal  health care in the same medical facilities.
> ...







So were abouts in the nation of Israel are these Jew only roads and Jew only communities. Or are you now saying that the west bank is Israel and if you are should the Palestinians leave as they are not Israeli citizens ?


----------



## Lipush (Feb 21, 2014)

"Jews only roads"

Aren't you Anti-Israeli haters tired of your own lies?!


----------



## Lipush (Feb 21, 2014)

This entire thread is based on one big pathetic lie.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you giving your house back to the natives? You're a fucking walking war crime disguised as a sympathetic person who's concerned about land theft. You're a fucking joke.
> ...



Don't worry, it turned out that this douche was an black guy on welfare who hates the US and refuses to get a job, and whose kid appeared not to go to school.

He was against stolen land in Palestine while living in the US on stolen land from the natives. Totally clueless.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 21, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Feb 21, 2014)

Even if the roads were close, it is still not apartheid.

Apartheid is separation based on race.

In the situation in front of us, the separation is based on security and nationality. Israeli Arabs, Christians, Buddhists and Jews can all drive the same roads being citizens of the same state. Race has nothing to do with it.

Palestinians, being citizens of an enemy nation, don't get the free pass because it's dangerous. And because there's a border between "Israel" and "The Palestinian territories".

Again, has nothing to do with race. Conclusion- Not apartheid.

Buy why bother haters with facts.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if Israel has "stolen" land. Those fucking asshole arabs have more than enough land already, and they fucked all of it up. So why should anyone want to give them more land?
> ...



That's correct.. It belonged to the Kingdom of Jordan before the war.. And after King Hussein had to go to war with HIS remaining Palestinians after they attacked his Capital, he decided he didn't WANT the land or the Palestinians anymore.. 

Ask HIM --- why he doesn't want it back..


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 21, 2014)

Jordan never had sovereignty rights in any of the lands in Occupied Palestine.



flacaltenn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Chaussette said:
> ...


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if Israel has "stolen" land. Those fucking asshole arabs have more than enough land already, and they fucked all of it up. So why should anyone want to give them more land?
> ...



The land Israel is on is Israel's or are you about to give your own house back to the indians because you're on their land?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 21, 2014)

There is Israel and there is the Occupied Palestinian Territories of East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza. Israel occupies the latter and has no sovereignty rights in that land whatsoever. 

I have ancestors who were native Americans so I am on no lands unlawfully. 

I further point out when America was settled Colonialism was lawful.

Today, Colonialism , by which land is taken by force from those with a right of self determination in that land , is unlawful under international law.





Chaussette said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Chaussette said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 21, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Watch "SODASTREAM_:..."


Off-topic spam...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Even if the roads were close, it is still not apartheid.
> 
> Apartheid is separation based on race.
> 
> ...








Jackpot... we have a winner...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 21, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> If the Palestinians weren't firing rockets at the Israelis every chance they get these roads wouldn't exist.



I'm not advocating rockets.   All other issues on this topic aside: what do you think the Palestinians currently living in the West Bank should do?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Get outta Dodge...


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 21, 2014)

Ronin,  _et al,_

They should sue for peace!



Ronin said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > If the Palestinians weren't firing rockets at the Israelis every chance they get these roads wouldn't exist.
> ...



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Ronin (Feb 21, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel | Global Research
> ...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 21, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Get outta Dodge...



Not even Casinos?  Wow.  Brutal.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 21, 2014)

Ronin,  _et al,_

OK, I believe you!!!!



Ronin said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Quadravius said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 21, 2014)

It doesn't matter if there *ARE* Jews-Only roads...

Any such restrictions would be for security purposes...

Good for them... makes perfect sense... and nothing to do with Apartheid... in either a Literal or Figurative sense.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> The land Israel is on is Israel's or are you about to give your own house back to the indians because you're on their land?


Of coarse not.

Because my house was taken from the Mexican's.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> That's correct.. It belonged to the Kingdom of Jordan before the war.. And after King Hussein had to go to war with HIS remaining Palestinians after they attacked his Capital, he decided he didn't WANT the land or the Palestinians anymore..
> 
> Ask HIM --- why he doesn't want it back..


That has nothing to do with it.

You can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.


----------



## jillian (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > That's correct.. It belonged to the Kingdom of Jordan before the war.. And after King Hussein had to go to war with HIS remaining Palestinians after they attacked his Capital, he decided he didn't WANT the land or the Palestinians anymore..
> ...



people get attacked.

people win wars.

do you suggest giving texas and california to mexico?

or the rest of this country to native americans?

get over it&#8230;. or you could always stop making things up.

there has NEVER been a palestinian state&#8230;. never.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > That's correct.. It belonged to the Kingdom of Jordan before the war.. And after King Hussein had to go to war with HIS remaining Palestinians after they attacked his Capital, he decided he didn't WANT the land or the Palestinians anymore..
> ...


Depends on who's packin' the most heat.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> except there's no such thing there.
> 
> you're welcome.


Are you saying there are no "jew only" roads and "jew only" communities there?  Is that what you're claiming?

Because if you are, I can whip up a nice plate of crow to feed you.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

Lipush said:


> There is no such thing "Road for Jews only".
> 
> Liar.


Then what do you call roads that prohibit Palestinian's from traveling on?



> _Israeli human rights organization BTselem reports that *170 km of roads in the West Bank are either off-limits to Palestinians* or highly restricted._


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

jillian said:


> people get attacked.
> 
> people win wars.
> 
> ...


Doesn't have to be a Palestinian state for the people living there to have inalienable rights.  There was an indigenous majority of non-Jewish residents living in that area for generations that were denied their right to self-determination.  That's not make believe, that's a fact!

In addition, "conquer by conquest" has been outlawed since the end of WWII.  You cannot hold onto land seized in a war.  IT IS ILLEGAL!

And finally, I wouldn't mind giving Texas back.  I fucking hate Texas!


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 21, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> I'm a bit confused.  With the exception of Highway 443, which was closed to Palestinian Traffic at the outset of the Second Intifada due to fire bombing, ambushes and sniper attacks, what roads are we talking about?


The ones in the West Bank built for settlers (or what I like to call, "Israeli insurgents").


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 21, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jordan never had sovereignty rights in any of the lands in Occupied Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course they did.. They supplied additional representation and brought the West Bank into the Hasemite Kingdom of Jordan. After using THEIR military and resources to preserve it during the 1948 war.. Majority of infrastructure in the West Bank came from the Jordanian Treasury and the Union was recognized by both the US and the UK as well as other countries. ARAB LEAGUE was pissed about it -- but fuck 'em... 

Take it from the Jordanian Royal History site.. 



> Jordan - History - Disengagement from the West Bank
> 
> 
> Consequently, in December 1948, a group of Palestinian leaders and notables from the West Bank convened a historic conference in Jericho, where they called for King Abdullah to take immediate steps to unite the two banks of the Jordan into a single state under his leadership.
> ...



From the US State Dept notes for 1950... 






And what set King Hussein off to cut ties with the West Bank and the Palestinians???  
(Op Cit)



> *The partnership with the Palestinians desired by King Hussein fell apart in September, 1970. The pervasive and chaotic presence of armed Palestinian fedayeen groups who expected immunity from Jordans laws was leading to a state of virtual anarchy throughout the Kingdom. Moderate Palestinian leaders were unable to reign in extremist elements, who ambushed the kings motorcade twice and perpetrated a series of spectacular hijackings. Forced to respond decisively in order to preserve his country from anarchy, King Hussein ordered the army into action.*
> The situation prompted different reactions throughout the Arab world. While most leaders privately expressed sympathy with the position of King Hussein, many took a public stance in favor of the fedayeen in order to embellish their credentials as Arab nationalists. The conflict reached a crisis point in September when some 200 Syrian tanks, camouflaged rather unconvincingly as Palestinian Liberation Army tanks, crossed into Jordan. The Syrians were bereft of air cover, however, and Jordanian aircraft forced a Syrian retreat within three days. In a brief yet intense campaign ending in July 1971, the Jordanian army put an end to the chaotic actions of these Palestinians guerrillas in Amman.



What King Hussein learned about working with Palestinians in good faith is worth remembering. Especially when you read the ROYAL version of events from kinghussein.gov.jo


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > That's correct.. It belonged to the Kingdom of Jordan before the war.. And after King Hussein had to go to war with HIS remaining Palestinians after they attacked his Capital, he decided he didn't WANT the land or the Palestinians anymore..
> ...



The people living there were CITIZENS OF JORDAN..
The only government representation in the West Bank for 30 yrs was thru the Jordanian Parliament. 

 The govt of Jordan lost that land to Israel.  I'm asking you if you know why JORDAN doesn't want it back anymore..


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 21, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > except there's no such thing there.
> ...



Vehicle registration plates of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I suggest you read the article, which explains that there are 'Israeli' plates and plates for residents of the Palestinian territories.   These are geographic and political criteria -NOT religious.

So an Israeli resident who is a Muslim Arab (= Palestinian, except so few wish to be called that!) has an Israeli plate - but a Jewish resident (and there are a couple) of a town in the PA-administered area has a 'Palestinian' plate.

It is pretty ridiculous to keep referring to 'Jews only' while  20% + of Israeli *citizens * are non-Jews.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 22, 2014)

Jordan never had sovereignty rights in the land, they were occupiers too.

Occupations do  not give nations sovereignty rights in land. 

The sovereignty rights to the land belong to the indigenous Palestinian people who have a right of self determination in the Occupied Palestinian Territories. 




flacaltenn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 22, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Vehicle registration plates of Israel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Why you posted this link is beyond me?  



MHunterB said:


> I suggest you read the article, which explains that there are 'Israeli' plates and plates for residents of the Palestinian territories.


I read it.  

It has nothing to do with what we're talking about.



MHunterB said:


> These are geographic and political criteria -NOT religious.


Maybe for the "plates", but not for this discussion.



MHunterB said:


> So an Israeli resident who is a Muslim Arab (= Palestinian, except so few wish to be called that!) has an Israeli plate - but a Jewish resident (and there are a couple) of a town in the PA-administered area has a 'Palestinian' plate.


Blah blah blah.............._*get back on topic!*_



MHunterB said:


> It is pretty ridiculous to keep referring to 'Jews only' while  20% + of Israeli *citizens * are non-Jews.


Why are you taking what I said out of context?

Are you too pussy to deal with the point I was making?


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 22, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> The people living there were CITIZENS OF JORDAN..


They also are an indigenous population who had been living in that area for generations.



flacaltenn said:


> The only government representation in the West Bank for 30 yrs was thru the Jordanian Parliament.


That's irrelevant.  



flacaltenn said:


> The govt of Jordan lost that land to Israel.


How many times do I have to tell you, you cannot hold onto land seized in a war?  

That has been illegal since the end of WWII.



flacaltenn said:


> I'm asking you if you know why JORDAN doesn't want it back anymore..


Don't ask me questions when you won't answer mine.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 22, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *Jordan never had sovereignty rights in the land, they were occupiers too.*
> Occupations do  not give nations sovereignty rights in land.
> 
> The sovereignty rights to the land belong to the indigenous Palestinian people who have a right of self determination in the Occupied Palestinian Territories.



Thanks for exposing the hypocrisy of the entire BDS enterprise. Why was there no BDS commotion over the Jordanian occupation?  After all, Jordan was an 'Occupier'- and we can see the photos in LIFE magazine of Jordanian troops perpetrating ethnic cleansing in East Jerusalem, so we know the Jordanians committed war crimes and crimes against humanity......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 22, 2014)

We live in the year 2014, I cannot answer for what other people did in another place and another time. 

The issue today and in this thread is Apartheid in Israel and Palestine today.

AND people of conscience respond to Apartheid with BDS.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 22, 2014)

New book explores Israels military legal system

The Israeli military legal system is one of the most under reported yet*crucial components*of Israels system of control over Palestinians in the*occupied West Bank. Since 1967, Israel has controlled the entire area of the West Bank using two forms of legal enforcement based on two different legal codes  one for Israeli settlers and one for Palestinians. Palestinians are subjected to military law administered by the Israeli army. Far from providing justice for Palestinians, the military legal system functions as a foundational control mechanism over Palestinian life in all realms. In a*new book from Pluto Press, Israeli professor Anat Matar and Palestinian lawyer Abeer Baker edit a collection of informative essays regarding the military justice system and Palestinian prisoners in Israel.

New book explores Israel?s military legal system | Mondoweiss


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 22, 2014)

The article about license plates was a reference for the information about roads.  Motor vehicles travel upon roads.  The license plates indicate who is the vehicle's owner of record:  that is most likely to be who is driving .....

Incidentally, there are areas of the WB where Israeli vehicles are not permitted.  Nobody seems to have noticed that.  

Also, the Israelis didn't start out just restricting travel on the roads:  many incidents of thugs attempting to murder people by throwing rocks at the cars, blocking roads  and ambushing cars, etc, etc occurred before any of that was done.

Funny how some people seem to forget all that.......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 22, 2014)

Apartheid became a crime under international law in 1976.

There was no crime of Apartheid when Jordan occupied Palestine.

International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid

Adopted and opened for signature, ratification by General Assembly resolution 3068 (XXVIII) of 30 November 1973, entry into force 18 July 1976, in accordance with article XV

International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid




MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > *Jordan never had sovereignty rights in the land, they were occupiers too.*
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 22, 2014)

International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid

Article I

1.	The States Parties to the present Convention declare that apartheid is a crime against humanity and that inhuman acts resulting from the policies and practices of apartheid and similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination, as defined in article II of the Convention, are crimes violating the principles of international law, in particular the purposes and principles of the Charter of the United Nations, and constituting a serious threat to international peace and security.2.	The States Parties to the present Convention declare criminal those organizations, institutions and individuals committing the crime of apartheid.

Article II

For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:a.	Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:i.	By murder of members of a racial group or groups;ii.	By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;iii.	By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;b.	Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;c.	Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;d.	Any measures, including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;e.	Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;f.	Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid.International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 22, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We live in the year 2014, I cannot answer for what other people did in another place and another time.
> 
> The issue today and in this thread is Apartheid in Israel and Palestine today.
> 
> AND people of conscience respond to Apartheid with BDS.



Of course you can't answer:  that would require acknowledging the hypocrisy of the BDS 'organizers'....  I'm sure there are some decent folk among the 'supporters' of BDS (present company excepted!).


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 22, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > We live in the year 2014, I cannot answer for what other people did in another place and another time.
> ...



Can you read English?

The international  crime of Apartheid came into existence in 1976. SEE Post 182.

BDS is a response to Israels Apartheid.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 22, 2014)

Ronin said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Quadravius said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 22, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...The issue today and in this thread is Apartheid in Israel and Palestine today..."


Well, I can't speak for Palestine, but there is no Apartheid in Israel.



> "..._people of conscience respond to Apartheid with BDS_."


They buy tickets to a Flea Circus?


----------



## Indofred (Feb 22, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Maybe this will finally shut up the apartheid deniers.  Denying apartheid in israel is like denying the holocaust.



Will you please stop telling the truth.
Supporting Israel makes billion of Dollars for the U.S. arms industry and, apart from a few thousand American troops who die in wars to keep Israel top of the tree in the area, no Americans are harmed.
Of course, you can't afford free health care to save your babies because Israel takes the money you could have used to fund it.
Still, what do a few American children matter when you can save a country like Israel?
After all, what has Israel ever done to America except murdering a load of navy boys when they tried to sink a U.S. navy ship and probably set up the 9/11 attacks.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this will finally shut up the apartheid deniers. Denying apartheid in israel is like denying the holocaust.
> ...


Lord Haw-Haw?


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing "Road for Jews only".
> ...



Safe.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > people get attacked.
> ...



Like a goldfish, you have forgotten already.  

Of course you can hold on to land seized if it is seized as part of a defensive war.  


The Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs and Israeli government websites who support the view that the territories are not occupied argue that use of the term "occupied" in relation to Israel's control of the areas has no basis in international law or history,[6][7] and that it prejudges the outcome of negotiations. They regard the territories as "disputed" based on the following legal arguments:

No borders have been established or recognized by the parties. Armistice lines do not establish borders, and the 1949 Armistice Agreements in particular specifically stated (at Arab insistence) that they were not creating permanent or de jure borders.[6]

In line with the above idea, the Israeli government has officially stated that its position is that the territories cannot be called occupied, as no nation had clear rights to them, and there was no operative diplomatic arrangement, when Israel acquired them in June 1967.[7]

Territories are only "occupied" if they are captured in war from an established and recognized sovereign, but no state had a legitimate or recognized sovereignty over the West Bank, Gaza Strip or East Jerusalem prior to the Six-Day War.[6]

The Fourth Geneva Convention is not applicable to the West Bank and Gaza Strip, since, under its Article 2, it pertains only to "cases ofoccupation of the territory of a High Contracting Party" by another High Contracting party. The West Bank and Gaza Strip have never been the legal territories of any High Contracting Party.[7][8][9]

Even if the Fourth Geneva Convention had applied at one point, they certainly did not apply once the Israel transferred governmental powers to the Palestinian Authority in accordance with the 1993 Oslo Accords, since Article 6 of the convention states that the Occupying Power would only be bound to its terms "to the extent that such Power exercises the functions of government in such territory....".[10]

Israel took control of the West Bank as a result of a defensive war. The language of "occupation" has allowed Palestinian spokesmen to obfuscate this history. By repeatedly pointing to "occupation," they manage to reverse the causality of the conflict, especially in front of Western audiences. Thus, the current territorial dispute is allegedly the result of an Israeli decision "to occupy," rather than a result of a war imposed on Israel by a coalition of Arab states in 1967. Former State Department Legal Advisor Stephen Schwebel, who later headed the International Court of Justice in the Hague, wrote in 1970 regarding Israel's case: "Where the prior holder of territory had seized that territory unlawfully, the state which subsequently takes that territory in the lawful exercise of self-defense has, against that prior holder, better title."[6]


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 22, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Like a goldfish, you have forgotten already.
> 
> Of course you can hold on to land seized if it is seized as part of a defensive war.


There is something really retarded about a person who is shown the truth, yet insists on telling the same lie over and over and over.

I've told you on several occasions, you cannot claim self defense, when you fired the first shot.  Israeli tanks rolled into Egypt to start that war.  Period.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> The Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs and Israeli government websites who support the view that the territories are not occupied argue that use of the term "occupied" in relation to Israel's control of the areas has no basis in international law or history,[6][7] and that it prejudges the outcome of negotiations. They regard the territories as "disputed" based on the following legal arguments:
> 
> No borders have been established or recognized by the parties. Armistice lines do not establish borders, and the 1949 Armistice Agreements in particular specifically stated (at Arab insistence) that they were not creating permanent or de jure borders.[6]
> 
> ...


The "occupation" is not a debatable issue.

And there isn't a single country on the planet that agrees with you.

So go fuck yourself!


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 22, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Safe.


Wrong!

Try again, maybe your luck will change?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > Like a goldfish, you have forgotten already.
> ...





Sorry to say but every nation that has signed for the full set of Geneva conventions does agree as it is spelt out in them. Then there is this that puts the icing on the cake

 Military occupation and the laws of war[edit]

From the second half of the 18th century onwards, international law has come to distinguish between the military occupation of a country and territorial acquisition by invasion and annexation, the difference between the two being originally expounded upon by Emerich de Vattel in The Law of Nations (1758). The clear distinction has been recognized among the principles of international law since the end of the Napoleonic wars in the 19th century. These customary laws of belligerent occupation which evolved as part of the laws of war gave some protection to the population under the military occupation of a belligerent power.

The Hague Convention of 1907 further clarified and supplemented these customary laws, specifically within "Laws and Customs of War on Land" (Hague IV); October 18, 1907: "Section III Military Authority over the territory of the hostile State."[6] The first two articles of that section state:
Art. 42.Territory is considered occupied when it is actually placed under the authority of the hostile army.The occupation extends only to the territory where such authority has been established and can be exercised.Art. 43.The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country.
In 1949 these laws governing belligerent occupation of an enemy state's territory were further extended by the adoption of the Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV). Much of GCIV is relevant to protected persons in occupied territories and Section III: Occupied territories is a specific section covering the issue.

Article 6 restricts the length of time that most of GCIV applies:
The present Convention shall apply from the outset of any conflict or occupation mentioned in Article 2.In the territory of Parties to the conflict, the application of the present Convention shall cease on the general close of military operations.In the case of occupied territory, the application of the present Convention shall cease one year after the general close of military operations; however, the Occupying Power shall be bound, for the duration of the occupation, to the extent that such Power exercises the functions of government in such territory, by the provisions of the following Articles of the present Convention: 1 to 12, 27, 29 to 34, 47, 49, 51, 52, 53, 59, 61 to 77, 143.

Military occupation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Safe.
> ...







SAFER and no more women and children murdered from ambush by cowardly Palestinian terrorist scum


----------



## Ronin (Feb 22, 2014)

jillian said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



If looking at it from the point of conquest, then your right.  Which means the lines of recognized geography haven't been permanently drawn anywhere.  

If you mean there has never been a Palestinian state as recognized by the UN, true.  But the world (UN) also recognizes there are occupied territories.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 22, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Israel should invade Jordan, change its name to Palestine, and kick all the fucking unhappy arab shitheads there. Then close the fucking door and hang a nuke way up high in the sky, as a warning of what will happen if they ever leave the new Palestine to attack Israel.



"Israel should invade Jordan, change its name to Palestine, and kick all the fucking unhappy arab shitheads there. Then close the fucking door and hang a nuke way up high in the sky, as a warning of what will happen if they ever leave the new Palestine to attack Israel."

"Just tired of those fucking useless arabs trying to grab more land in the area, when EVERY fucking country they control is TOTALLY FUCKED UP ALREADY!!!!"
That's a real gem.

"And I despise muslims. Like any normal, sane person does."
Another treasure.

I'm in general heavily against war, BS but I give Israel a free pass to carpet bomb Gaza and the WB, and any other pesky arabs who won't leave them alone. Anytime. Anywhere. As often as they want.
Then there is no surprise to you when innocents on any side get taken out by acts of terrorism.  Cost of doing business?

It doesn't matter if Israel has "stolen" land. Those fucking asshole arabs have more than enough land already, and they fucked all of it up. So why should anyone want to give them more land? 
Actually, a common view, and this is "sane" to you?

Im guessing you are of the thought if WWIII occurs and our global civilization radiates the Earth that a mystical being will fly down, violate all laws of known physics, wipe the destruction clean, and leave a paradise for the saved and chosen.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 22, 2014)

Ronin said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Israel should invade Jordan, change its name to Palestine, and kick all the fucking unhappy arab shitheads there. Then close the fucking door and hang a nuke way up high in the sky, as a warning of what will happen if they ever leave the new Palestine to attack Israel.
> ...



No, I just think you're an asshole. Defending muslim scum, geez, go kiss a carpet already, the ones at the mosque haven't been drooled on enough.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 22, 2014)

Ronin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Ronin said:
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Sorry to say but every nation that has signed for the full set of Geneva conventions does agree as it is spelt out in them. Then there is this that puts the icing on the cake
> 
> Military occupation and the laws of war[edit]
> 
> ...


That was not what I said.

I'll put it another way, there isn't a single country on the planet that recognizes Israel's right to that land.

It's been 47 years and not one country has sided with Israel.  Not one.

Catch the fucking clue, it ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> SAFER and no more women and children murdered from ambush by cowardly Palestinian terrorist scum


Resistance is not terrorism.


----------



## toastman (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SAFER and no more women and children murdered from ambush by cowardly Palestinian terrorist scum
> ...



Shooting women and children on roads is resistance?


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 22, 2014)

toastman said:


> Shooting women and children on roads is resistance?


It's not something I condone, but you're talking about an area where Israeli presence is illegal.  Since they are nationals of an occupational force, they are not protected civilians.  And if they are not protected civilians, then they are legal targets.  Unfortunately.

It is against IHL to change the demographics of an area under occupation.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2014)

Ronin said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Ronin said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Ronin said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SAFER and no more women and children murdered from ambush by cowardly Palestinian terrorist scum
> ...


Resistance which targets innocent civilians (especially women and children) versus the targeting of military personnel is, indeed, terrorism, de facto, if not de jure.

Frigging Palestinian lowlife scumbags, who do that...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting women and children on roads is resistance?
> ...


Thus we see how pro-Palestinian pro-Arab pro-Muslim apologists and fifth-columnists and fellow-travelers amongst us make 'legal' excuses for the killing of innocent women and chidren...

It's all "legal" (from some angle or interpretation or another), so it's permitted, so it's OK.

They'll bitch and piss and moan for days-on-end around here if a single Palestinian women or child is killed because they were too close to a rioting crowd that got fired upon...

Or because that woman or child were too close to a Palestinian militia sniper position that got fired upon...

Or because they were too close to a Palestinian military leader that got fired upon...

Or because they were too close to school or hospital that the Palestinian milita was using as an operational or interim tactical base, or where the militia had set up sniping or observation positions, that got fired upon...

Or because they were too close to a Palestinian rocket launcher or other war-assets that the Palestinian militias had parked, amongst their civilians, hiding behind the skirts of their own Palestinian women and children, in such a cowardly fashion, and where those war-assets got fired upon...

But in the case of Israeli-Jewish women and children...

It's OK, because they're nationals of an 'occupying' power that the Palestinian scum are resisting, and, from various 'legal' angles, it's OK to kill such civilians...

Lesson...

It's not OK to kill Palestinian civilians...

It *IS* OK to kill Israeli civilians...

Is it any wonder why the Israelis pick-and-choose which aspects of International Law that they consider operative within their borders and binding upon them?

Is it any wonder why the Palestinians are so widely hated - for such callous analysis and such barbaric action upon such analysis?

Is it any wonder why their sympathizers and fellow-travelers and their Fifth Columnists here amongst us are so widely hated?

Narrowed-down to Palestinians who think in these terms... Fuck 'em...

Narrowed-down to Palestinian sympathizers who think in these terms, as well, and consider them operative, and excusing of such behaviors by the Pals... Fuck 'em...

'Nuff said...


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to say but every nation that has signed for the full set of Geneva conventions does agree as it is spelt out in them. Then there is this that puts the icing on the cake
> ...






Then they have to re write the Geneva conventions and change International law. Then the UN has to change its charter and put together an international armed force that will step in and separate warring nations. In other words a totalitarian system of world government with ultimate power. Until that happens the Geneva conventions stand and Israel is within the scope and letter of them* until such time as hostilities cease* as written in the UN charter and the Geneva conventions.

  Have you caught the clue yet ?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > SAFER and no more women and children murdered from ambush by cowardly Palestinian terrorist scum
> ...







Since when has the cold blooded murder of a mother and her children from ambush been resistance, and it is resistance to what exactly.


 UN definition of terrorism

  the United Nations General Assembly has condemned terrorist acts using the following political description of terrorism: *"Criminal acts intended or calculated to provoke a state of terror in the general public, a group of persons or particular persons for political purposes are in any circumstance unjustifiable, whatever the considerations of a political, philosophical, ideological, racial, ethnic, religious or any other nature that may be invoked to justify them."[6]*


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting women and children on roads is resistance?
> ...







Then this makes the shooting of any Palestinian a legal act as they are no longer protected civilians but militia. So next time you screech about the Palestinians being shot remember that your criteria says they are legal targets.
 OTHERWISE YOU ARE BEING RACIST AND ANTI SEMITIC IN APPLYING THE LAW UNFAIRLY


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


No, I think you're missing the point.

It's not about race nor ethnicity.

It's about status as an Occupying Power.

If you engage in a military occupation, your civilians are fair game, legally.

By that sort of insane rationale...

With us occupying Afghanistan for several years after we went in there after Osama bin Laden and al Qaeda, and his buddies in the Taliban...

If an Afghan Taliban member came to the United States, and blew up another two skyscrapers, and killed another 3,000 innocent American civilians...

And then got caught...

The Taliban member would be innocent under international law, because we are all nationals of an occupying power...

See how that works?

A convenient interpretation, on behalf of such Militant Islamist scum, isn't it?

And only an insane person (or a fifth columnist) would insist that such an interpretation should be held to be operative in the Real World.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 22, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Unfortunately shouting in such large print does not make understanding any clearer to those who don't want to know.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 22, 2014)

I must live in an apartheid area, because we have no fucking arabs in my town, just the way it should be. So I can understand what the Israelis are going through trying to clean up all the trash.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 22, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> Ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Chaussette said:
> ...



Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.

Little man, I've served my country and seen more death to last a dozen lifetimes.  You sound like some dumb hick that watches Faux News as if its gospel.  Actually you sound a lot worse.  There is no difference between you and any other hate filled shithead.

Fates a funny thing, that hard on you have to see people die will most likely be your undoing.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 22, 2014)

Billo_Really,  _et al,_

Unfortunately, this is entirely wrong; without any form or substance to it.  I repeat --- this is totally wrong and without any legal foundation.  

Murder is something totally different then the support of the right of self-determination.



Billo_Really said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting women and children on roads is resistance?
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

As I've often said, Humanitarian Law, like the Geneva Convention, is not always applied correctly here in this discussion group.  In this case, our friend "Billo_Really" is correct in that protected persons are people protected from abuses by the occupation power.  But that does not give the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) free rein to assault any Israel civilian.

This statement is absolutely false: "And if they are not protected civilians, then they are legal targets.  Unfortunately."

There are two Applicable codes that apply:

First ---  Intentional Murder:



			
				 Article 7 - Crimes against humanity - PART 2. JURISDICTION said:
			
		

> For the purpose of this Statute, "crime against humanity" means any of the following acts when committed as part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against any civilian population, with knowledge of the attack:
> 
> (a)     Murder;​_*SOURCE:*_ International Criminal Code - Rome Statues



The "Protected Person" _(in this case the HoAP)_ loses their protected status when they commit certain crimes.    



			
				Excerpt:  Article 68 - Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva said:
			
		

> Protected persons who commit an offence which is solely intended to harm the Occupying Power, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed. Furthermore, internment or imprisonment shall, for such offences, be the only measure adopted for depriving protected persons of liberty. The courts provided for under Article 66 of the present Convention may at their discretion convert a sentence of imprisonment to one of internment for the same period.
> 
> The penal provisions promulgated by the Occupying Power in accordance with Articles 64 and 65 may impose *the death penalty against a protected person only in cases where the person is guilty of espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons*, provided that such offences were punishable by death under the law of the occupied territory in force before the occupation began.
> 
> ...



I'll say this one more time.  The HoAP has no special authority or international dispensation to commit crimes:


intended to harm the Occupying Power; or,
espionage, of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power; or,
intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons (Murder).

It is absolutely insane for someone to even suggest that such criminal behavior should be somehow sanctioned by the international community.  Any HoAP even suggesting such an idea is guilty of instigating or encouraging terrorist activities intended to be committed against Israel or their citizens.  (A/RES/60/288)  "Recalling the duty of States _(the State of Palestine included)_ to refrain in their international relations from military, political, economic or any other form of coercion aimed against the political independence or territorial integrity of any State _(the State of Israel included)_. 



> In accordance with the purposes and principles of the United Nations, States have the duty to refrain from propaganda for wars of aggression.
> 
> Every State has the duty to refrain from the threat or use of force to violate the existing international boundaries of another State or as a means of solving international disputes, including territorial disputes and problems concerning frontiers of States.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ A/RES/25/2625 or the Rule of Law UN Document



I find it very despicable for even a HoAP advocate to suggest some legality to this concept:  "Since they are nationals of an occupational force, they are not protected civilians.  And if they are not protected civilians, then they are legal targets.  Unfortunately."  Yes, I know that many HoAP believe this to be true, but I usually chalk it up to the fact that they are culturally stunted and intellectually impaired.  No rational Arab Palestinian advocate could possibly claim the higher moral ground and even suggest this.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 22, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> Billo_Really,  _et al,_
> 
> Unfortunately, this is entirely wrong; without any form or substance to it.  I repeat --- this is totally wrong and without any legal foundation.
> 
> ...



Perhaps not but a Billo_Really regularly does.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 23, 2014)

Ronin said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Ronin said:
> ...


Next time you go to the mosque, say hi to all your fellow terrorists for me. Then blow yourself up, I bet you're gagging for a virgin.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing "Road for Jews only".
> ...



Do you even know what apartheid means, idiot?

Apartheid is separation based on race! 

Israeli Arabs and Israel Jews can drive on the same roads. Palestinians cannot based on security.

If Israeli Arabs and Israeli Jews can walk the same sidewalks, learn in the same school, sit in the same bus seats, it's not separation based on race, therefor not apartheid!

But to try and reason with Anti-Israelis is like talking to the wall. waste of time and energy.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 23, 2014)

Billo_Really,  _et al,_

OK, let's say I believe you _(what reason would I have for doubting you)_!!!



Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing "Road for Jews only".
> ...


*(QUESTION)*

Can you name a road that is under this prohibition?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 23, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> "..._Can you name a road that is under this prohibition?_..."


Crickets...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 23, 2014)

ISRAELI APARTHEID &#8211; A Basic Legal Perspective


http://www.israellawresourcecenter.org/israellaws/essays/israellawsessay.htm


All we have to do is look at the difference between how Jews and Palestinians are treated in Occupied Palestine and Israel and this is Apartheid.

We have an international crime called Apartheid and  Israel commits it.  





Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 23, 2014)

You wouldn't know apartheid if it were rammed up your kiechels.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC4EEPVRBsE]???? ????? ??? ?????? - How to Build a Fence in Hebron?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 23, 2014)

Ronin said:


> ???? ????? ??? ?????? - How to Build a Fence in Hebron?? - YouTube



Makes perfect sense to me.  Israel is duty-bound to protect its citizens.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ISRAELI APARTHEID  A Basic Legal Perspective
> 
> 
> Essay: Israeli Laws and Discrimination
> ...



Where do you live you fucking terrorist? Because if you live in the US, when are you giving the natives back their land?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ISRAELI APARTHEID  A Basic Legal Perspective
> 
> 
> Essay: Israeli Laws and Discrimination
> ...







You cant have apartheid in occupied territory under the Geneva conventions, so stop LYING LIKE A CHEAP RUG


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_

Let's look at this an examine this.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ISRAELI APARTHEID  A Basic Legal Perspective
> Essay: Israeli Laws and Discrimination
> All we have to do is look at the difference between how Jews and Palestinians are treated in Occupied Palestine and Israel and this is Apartheid.
> 
> We have an international crime called Apartheid and  Israel commits it.


*(COMMENT)*

Is there such a law?  And if so what is it and what are the elements of the offense?

Yes!  There is such an international Law.  



> Article 7 - Crimes Against Humanity - PART 2. JURISDICTION, ADMISSIBILITY AND APPLICABLE LAW - The Rome Statute of the International Criminal Court
> 1.         For the purpose of this Statute, "crime against humanity" means any of the following acts when committed as part of a widespread or systematic attack directed against any civilian population, with knowledge of the attack:
> 
> (j)  The crime of apartheid;​
> ...



Elements of the Offense:


Institutionalized regime of systematic oppression; AND,
Domination by one racial group over any other racial group; AND,
Committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.

The international support against the "Crime of Apartheid" finds its basis in Articles 55 and 56 of the Charter of the United Nations from 1952 until 1990; and was regularly condemned by the Security Council annually.  In 1966, the UN agreed that apartheid was a crime against humanity through the passage of Resolution 2202 A (XXI), known as the Apartheid Convention, and in 1984 the Security Council endorsed this determination [UNSC Resolution 556 (1984) of 23 October 1984].



			
				CHAPTER IX: INTERNATIONAL ECONOMIC AND SOCIAL CO-OPERATION - UN Charter said:
			
		

> *Article 55*
> 
> With a view to the creation of conditions of stability and well-being which are necessary for peaceful and friendly relations among nations based on respect for the principle of equal rights and self-determination of peoples, the United Nations shall promote:
> 
> ...



The convention basically outlines the various ways in which "Apartheid" manifests itself using South Africa as a model.  This was a model for the separate development of the races, preserving white superiority over the black majority. "These include murder, torture, inhuman treatment and arbitrary arrest of members of a racial group; deliberate imposition on a racial group of living conditions calculated to cause it physical destruction; legislative measures that discriminate in the political, social, economic and cultural fields; measures that divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate residential areas for racial groups; the prohibition of interracial marriages; and the persecution of persons opposed to apartheid." 

CLEARLY, you are not talking about inside the State of Israel.  So you must be concerned about the Occupied Territories (OpT); meaning the West Bank.  So, under what examples are you applying the "Crime of Apartheid?"


There is no murder, torture, inhuman treatment and arbitrary arrest of members of a racial group by the Occupation.  They are handled in accordance with the Geneva Convention.

There is no deliberate imposition on a racial group of living conditions calculated to cause it physical destruction.  All is handled in accordance with the Oslo Accords.

There are no laws or legislative measures that discriminate in the political, social, economic and cultural fields.  It is Palestinian law.

There are no measures that divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate residential areas for racial groups.  It is the enforcement of border controls and containment against Hostile Arab Palestinian Jihadist and Fedayeen attempting to overcome Israeli Sovereignty, threatening Genocide, and violating the principles of international law concerning friendly relations and co-operation among States. 

There is no prohibition of interracial marriages. 

There are no persecutions of persons opposed to apartheid, because their is no "Apartheid" Laws.

As to the elements of the offense, 

Institutionalized regime of systematic oppression; AND,
Israel has made no attempt to depose the PLO as the sole representative of the Palestinian People.  There is no systematic program of oppression.

Domination by one racial group over any other racial group; AND,
Israel did not attempt to prevent the Declaration of Independence, or the establishment of the Palestinian State.

Committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.
There has been no interference in the progression of the Palestinian State.  The Occupation is a defensive measure to protect the integrity of Israel, and the containment of Jihadist and Fedayeen that refuse to negotiate for peace in good faith.


Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 23, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_
> 
> Let's look at this an examine this.
> 
> ...



Excellent


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_
> 
> Let's look at this an examine this.
> 
> ...



Very well said Rocco. Thanks for this post.
Unfortunately you are talking to Sherri, and she is incapable of understanding anything past ' Israel bad, Palestine good,.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jordan never had sovereignty rights in the land, they were occupiers too.
> 
> Occupations do  not give nations sovereignty rights in land.
> 
> ...



It's not an occupation once land is annexed and citizens are given full rights and representation.. It was JORDAN that fought in '48 and preserved the West Bank  and the East Jerusalem (with training from the Brits). 

 They became citizens of Greater Jordan. And much gold and treasury was dumped into the West bank. SOME of these citizens mounted insurrections against the Jordanian Govt.  They couldn't COPE with a "one nation" solution EVEN WHEN that nation was COMPLETELY friendly and cooperative to their cause.. That should speak volumes about "integrating Palestinians (as a whole) as recognized citizens"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 23, 2014)

No nation is honor bound to choose to be an Apartheid Regime.

Apartheid is a choice.




Sweet_Caroline said:


> Ronin said:
> 
> 
> > ???? ????? ??? ?????? - How to Build a Fence in Hebron?? - YouTube
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 23, 2014)

These annexations have no legality whatsoever under international law. 

And the UN has acknowledged these principles of international law in many resolutions. 




flacaltenn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jordan never had sovereignty rights in the land, they were occupiers too.
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _No nation is honor bound to choose to be an Apartheid Regime. Apartheid is a choice..._


Indeed.

When will Iran and Saudi Arabia change their evil ways?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 23, 2014)

In 1967, Israel occupied the West Bank and unilaterally annexed to its territory 70.5 km2 of the occupied area, which were subsequently integrated within the Jerusalem municipality. This annexation contravenes international law and was not recognized by the UN Security Council or UN member states.2 Irrespective of Israel&#8217;s annexation, the area of East Jerusalem continues to form part of the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt) and its Palestinian residents remain protected by international humanitarian law (IHL). 

The planning crisis in East Jerusalem: "illegal" construction - OCHA Special Focus (1 May 2009)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 23, 2014)

What are you babbling about?

Israel is the Apartheid Regime.




Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > _No nation is honor bound to choose to be an Apartheid Regime. Apartheid is a choice..._
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about?
> 
> Israel is the Apartheid Regime.
> 
> ...


Saudi Arabia...






Iran...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 23, 2014)

So what?

None of that proves Apartheid, the Apartheid practiced by Israel.





Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > What are you babbling about?
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah!  "SO WHAT?"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 23, 2014)

I have ancestors who are native Americans, so your words have not a thing to do with me.

And I am a Christian and an American.

And I am not taking life and have never taken the life of any person and I am not a terrorist. 

And the thread topic is Apartheid Israel.

Does the poster have the mental intellect to address the thread topic?

My link is a legal analysis proving Israel practices Apartheid.




Chaussette said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > ISRAELI APARTHEID &#8211; A Basic Legal Perspective
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have ancestors who are native Americans, so your words have not a thing to do with me.
> 
> And the thread topic is Apartheid Israel.
> 
> ...



I noticed you completely ignored Roccos post addressing your accusation of Israel being an apartheid ststae. Why didnt yih answer his questions? 

Also Sherri, Ive told you many many times, that none of your posts have any credibiltity . Youve spewed too many lies, youve shown us too much of your disgusting bigoty , hatred and hypocrisy. Whatever you post about Israel means nothing because its coming from you. You are only here for us to laugh at you. So shut your Nazi mouth and stop with your Palestinian lies you despicable pile of pig shit


----------



## Sally (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have ancestors who are native Americans, so your words have not a thing to do with me.
> 
> And the thread topic is Apartheid Israel.
> 
> ...



Do us a favor, Mrs. Sherri.  You can't seem to get off of your apartheid shtick even though your friends are busy murdering people in other countries.  Would you please write those South Africans who experienced Apartheid and who have visited Israel and say there is no Apartheid there.  You can tell them they are all liars.  While you are at it, why not write to Rev. Hedding, who himeself fought Apartheid in South Africa and who now lives in Israel.  You can tell him that he is a liar also.  Perhaps this way you can get this out of your system.

REV. MALCOLM HEDDING: THE GROSS LIE OF ?ISRAELI APARTHEID?- FROM ONE WHO EXPERIENCED THE REAL THING | RUTHFULLY YOURS


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > So what?
> ...



Noticed that, didja?


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 23, 2014)

Lipush said:


> Do you even know what apartheid means, idiot?
> 
> Apartheid is separation based on race!


Arguing semantics, will not win this debate.




Lipush said:


> Israeli Arabs and Israel Jews can drive on the same roads. Palestinians cannot based on security.


No they can't drive on the same roads and your security comment is just a bullshit lie.  We are talking about the area of the West Bank.  An area where it is illegal for Israeli's to even be.  An area, where Palestinian's are prohibited from driving roads on their own land.  I mean, how fucked do you plan to be?



Lipush said:


> If Israeli Arabs and Israeli Jews can walk the same sidewalks, learn in the same school, sit in the same bus seats, it's not separation based on race, therefor not apartheid!


I'm glad you brought up the "buses".  Because just like the old Jim Crow laws of the South, segregation has reared its ugly head towards the Pals.



> _*Palestinian workers with legal permits are being ordered off buses.* Settlers claim they pose a security risk. Israels Transport Ministry may exclude Arabs. Buses henceforth may be for Jews only.
> 
> Jim Crow America relegated Blacks to the back of buses. Israel perhaps wants Arabs excluded entirely.
> 
> ...


You're a fucking country of liars!

And the only reason you lie, is because you're too pussy to deal with what your country is doing wrong.



Lipush said:


> But to try and reason with Anti-Israelis is like talking to the wall. waste of time and energy.


I'm not anti-Israeli and it is very easy to reason with me.

You just can't do it with bullshit!


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 23, 2014)

"You're a fucking country of liars!"

"I'm not anti-Israeli and it is very easy to reason with me"

Billo, are you feeling OK?  You seem a bit ..................................................conflicted.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 23, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Do you even know what apartheid means, idiot?
> ...



That was two years ago and had to do with security problems at the time.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 23, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> You cant have apartheid in occupied territory under the Geneva conventions, so stop LYING LIKE A CHEAP RUG



So Israel is violating the GC.  I'm glad we agree.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 23, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> These annexations have no legality whatsoever under international law.
> 
> And the UN has acknowledged these principles of international law in many resolutions.
> 
> ...



The US, Britain, Russia and several other nations had no problem with the Jordan annexation. Only the Arab League had a problem. Land was NOT occupied, it was put under Jordanian administration. If the Arab League had TRUELY WANTED to create a Palestinian state, they had about 15 years from 1950 to 1967 to get it done..  After the Palestinians repeatedly attacked the Kingdom tho --- I doubt even the Arab League could find enough responsible Palestinian  leadership to found an independent West Bank state.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 23, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> The US, Britain, Russia and several other nations had no problem with the Jordan annexation. Only the Arab League had a problem. Land was NOT occupied, it was put under Jordanian administration. If the Arab League had TRUELY WANTED to create a Palestinian state, they had about 15 years from 1950 to 1967 to get it done..  After the Palestinians repeatedly attacked the Kingdom tho --- I doubt even the Arab League could find enough responsible Palestinian  leadership to found an independent West Bank state.



Jordan Occupied the West Bank.  They also illegally annexed it.

But you are right, they should have turned the West Bank into a seperate independent state.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 23, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> "You're a fucking country of liars!"
> 
> "I'm not anti-Israeli and it is very easy to reason with me"
> 
> Billo, are you feeling OK?  You seem a bit ..................................................conflicted.


What's conflicted about it?

She was lying, I fully support the Israeli left and you can't use bullshit to reason with me.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No nation is honor bound to choose to be an Apartheid Regime.
> 
> Apartheid is a choice.
> 
> ...








Which is why there is no apartheid in Israel, yet the Palestinians want to introduce apartheid in their country once they have one.        Figure that one out if you can ?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> These annexations have no legality whatsoever under international law.
> 
> And the UN has acknowledged these principles of international law in many resolutions.
> 
> ...







But occupation for defence is allowed under International Law and is covered in the Geneva conventions. These also allow for punitive measures against belligerence shown by the indigenous, up to and including execution


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> In 1967, Israel occupied the West Bank and unilaterally annexed to its territory 70.5 km2 of the occupied area, which were subsequently integrated within the Jerusalem municipality. This annexation contravenes international law and was not recognized by the UN Security Council or UN member states.2 Irrespective of Israels annexation, the area of East Jerusalem continues to form part of the occupied Palestinian territory (oPt) and its Palestinian residents remain protected by international humanitarian law (IHL).
> 
> The planning crisis in East Jerusalem: "illegal" construction - OCHA Special Focus (1 May 2009)






 Did they indeed, or did they just take back land stolen from them in 1948 that they hold title to. In 1948 there were 100,000 Jews living in Jerusalem and 40,000 muslims, by the end of 1949 there were no Jews in Jerusalem at all they had been expelled by the muslims who stole their land


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> What are you babbling about?
> 
> Israel is the Apartheid Regime.
> 
> ...







That is an outright LIE spread by ISLAMONAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATERS AND MORONIC MUSLIMS. The Law says that Israel is not apartheid at all, and the UN backs this to the hilt


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> so what?
> 
> None of that proves apartheid, the apartheid practiced by israel.
> 
> ...








* then were is your corrabaritive evidence of apartheid in israel then sharia shaitan. Were is the arrest warrant issued by the hague for the israeli regime on charges of crimes against humanity. What happens in the west bank is covered by the geneva conventions and is legal until such time as the laws are changed. *


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have ancestors who are native Americans, so your words have not a thing to do with me.
> 
> And I am a Christian and an American.
> 
> ...








 bullshit


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> * then were is your corrabaritive evidence of apartheid in israel then sharia shaitan. Were is the arrest warrant issued by the hague for the israeli regime on charges of crimes against humanity. What happens in the west bank is covered by the geneva conventions and is legal until such time as the laws are changed. *


It's "c-o-r-r-o-b-o-r-a-t-i-v-e", not "corrabaritive", BIG RED WORD guy.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Consider yourself properly chastised, Phoenall, by one of our self-appointed Spelling and Grammar Nazis... now... aren't you ashamed of yourself for not spelling that word properly?


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > * then were is your corrabaritive evidence of apartheid in israel then sharia shaitan. Were is the arrest warrant issued by the hague for the israeli regime on charges of crimes against humanity. What happens in the west bank is covered by the geneva conventions and is legal until such time as the laws are changed. *
> ...



So Bill, you give your land back to the natives yet?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > * then were is your corrabaritive evidence of apartheid in israel then sharia shaitan. Were is the arrest warrant issued by the hague for the israeli regime on charges of crimes against humanity. What happens in the west bank is covered by the geneva conventions and is legal until such time as the laws are changed. *
> ...






 In other words you have none and cant justify your LIES and JEW HATRED. A sign you have lost the argument and must find some way of saving face is to employ the neo Marxist rules of disinformation.

* In this case rule 14 use spelling mistakes and typos as a means of drawing the casual readers eyes away from the truth that has just destroyed your argument*


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Consider yourself properly chastised, Phoenall, by one of our self-appointed Spelling and Grammar Nazis... now... aren't you ashamed of yourself for not spelling that word properly?






 NOPE      it is the typical response to the truth we see in all neo Marxists today. One day I will post the neo Marxists rules for disinformation and you will see how many are used by the likes of rielly


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

When you type &#8216;apartheid&#8217; on Google search, it supplies &#8216;Israel&#8217;

When you type 'apartheid' on Google search, it supplies 'Israel'


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

Pretty soon, I expect dictionaries shall be listing under synonyms for Israel, Apartheid.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

It certainly is sad to see how low a nation sinks in  Apartheid.

Apartheid begins to define the essence of all the nation is.

We hear the word Apartheid, we think Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When you type apartheid on Google search, it supplies Israel
> 
> When you type 'apartheid' on Google search, it supplies 'Israel'






 NO IT DOES NOT it gives this as the first link

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...oWplaUF6-Nf7mk-e7V9bSNg&bvm=bv.61725948,d.bGQ


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> pretty soon, i expect dictionaries shall be listing under synonyms for israel, apartheid.







stop lying


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It certainly is sad to see how low a nation sinks in  Apartheid.
> 
> Apartheid begins to define the essence of all the nation is.
> 
> We hear the word Apartheid, we think Israel.







 YOU DO BECAUSE YOU ARE A ISLAMONAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER    everyone else sees a democratic country that treats all races and religions as equals.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> YOU DO BECAUSE YOU ARE A ISLAMONAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER    everyone else sees a democratic country that treats all races and religions as equals.



Israel does not treat all citizens equally.

And in the West Bank is a true Apartheid regime.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > YOU DO BECAUSE YOU ARE A ISLAMONAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER    everyone else sees a democratic country that treats all races and religions as equals.
> ...







 Correct they don't force the non Jewish citizens to do the conscription.

 You cant have apartheid unless there is a nation and the west bank is not a nation but occupied land. Under the terms of the Geneva conventions this means that Israel can impose martial law if it enhances their defence. Under the UN charter the Jews expelled from the west bank can implement their right of return and take back what is rightfully theirs. 
 YOU KNOW WHAT THE PALESTINIANS WANT AS A PRE CONDITION TO TALKING PEACE


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> You cant have apartheid unless there is a nation and the west bank is not a nation but occupied land. Under the terms of the Geneva conventions this means that Israel can impose martial law if it enhances their defence. Under the UN charter the Jews expelled from the west bank can implement their right of return and take back what is rightfully theirs.
> YOU KNOW WHAT THE PALESTINIANS WANT AS A PRE CONDITION TO TALKING PEACE



There is no rule that Apartheid can only exist within an actual state.  You're just making things up.

And yes, those Jews who were expelled from all territories within the West Bank can sue to get back their lands.  None of them have done so.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You cant have apartheid unless there is a nation and the west bank is not a nation but occupied land. Under the terms of the Geneva conventions this means that Israel can impose martial law if it enhances their defence. Under the UN charter the Jews expelled from the west bank can implement their right of return and take back what is rightfully theirs.
> ...



https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/articles/middle-east/9815-the-right-of-return-for-jewish-refugees
Middle-East-Info.org - Jewish Refugees and Displaced Arab Palestinian
Case for Rights and Redress
http://ir.lawnet.fordham.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1881&context=ilj


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/articles/middle-east/9815-the-right-of-return-for-jewish-refugees
> Middle-East-Info.org - Jewish Refugees and Displaced Arab Palestinian
> Case for Rights and Redress
> http://ir.lawnet.fordham.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1881&context=ilj



We are talking about the West Bank.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 24, 2014)

Pro palestinians' true face


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/articles/middle-east/9815-the-right-of-return-for-jewish-refugees
> ...



Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries: Papers show Jews legally own land in 'Palestine'


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries: Papers show Jews legally own land in 'Palestine'



Any Jew who lost land from 1949-1967 during the Jordanian Occupation of the West Bank has the right to sue to get back their land.


----------



## Chaussette (Feb 24, 2014)

*This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel*

Don't they have special roads for arabs and their car bombs all over the arab world?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Chaussette said:


> *This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel*
> 
> Don't they have special roads for arabs and their car bombs all over the arab world?



that is called Apartheid.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > *This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel*
> ...


No, that's called keeping a mad dog on a short leash.

That's called holding a hostile population-segment at arm's length due to security concerns.

Nothing to do with 'apartheid'.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> No, that's called keeping a mad dog on a short leash.
> 
> That's called holding a hostile population-segment at arm's length due to security concerns.
> 
> Nothing to do with 'apartheid'.



The Supreme Court has alread determined that much of the barrier route had nothing to do with security.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > No, that's called keeping a mad dog on a short leash.
> ...


That's nice.

Has that ruling been made operative in connection with the so-called Jew-only road(s) and segment(s) in question?

For that matter, do we have a list or catalog of those road(s) and segment(s), so that we can gauge such things?


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Point of No Return: Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries: Papers show Jews legally own land in 'Palestine'
> ...






 They have the right to just take it back and then sue for reparations when the peace deal is struck. The P.A. know that the reparations would bankrupt them and Israel would ask for land in return for the debt.  do you think that would be acceptable

 And the reparations would be per homestead not per person


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > *This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel*
> ...





Yep all over the arab world, wasn't it you bragging about places being Juden frei when the arab muslims take over ?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Yep all over the arab world, wasn't it you bragging about places being Juden frei when the arab muslims take over ?



No that was not me.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > *This Road is for Jews Only. Yes, There is Apartheid in Israel*
> ...



Arabs in Israel have the same rights as other Israelis.
Palestinians in the WB and G are not Israelis. Technically the palestinians are still in a state of war with Israel.  When the palestinians have their own state, their rights will be from their own government and laws.

Terrorist like hamas are not signatures of international laws


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Arabs in Israel have the same rights as other Israelis.
> Palestinians in the WB and G are not Israelis. Technically the palestinians are still in a state of war with Israel.  When the palestinians have their own state, their rights will be from their own government and laws.
> 
> Terrorist like hamas are not signatures of international laws



Israel's Absentee Land laws were specifically written to disenfrachize Arabs and not Jews.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 24, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Arabs in Israel have the same rights as other Israelis.
> ...



And your 'documentation' for that would be what, exactly?
My understanding is that it was simply a continuation of the Ottoman laws which had been in use in the area for a few centuries......


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 24, 2014)

15 hamas members were planning on detonating a road side bomb on the highway.

Thankfully Israeli security arrested them


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

Calling me names simply defines who you are, it does nothing to change the fact Israel is an Apartheid nation. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly is sad to see how low a nation sinks in  Apartheid.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

I DON'T believe anything you post.

And your lies do nothing to change the fact Israel is an Apartheid nation.

We hear the word Israel, we know we are speaking Apartheid. 



aris2chat said:


> 15 hamas members were planning on detonating a road side bomb on the highway.
> 
> Thankfully Israeli security arrested them


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I DON'T believe anything you post.
> 
> And your lies do nothing to change the fact Israel is an Apartheid nation.
> 
> ...


Horseshit


----------



## Sally (Feb 24, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I DON'T believe anything you post.
> ...



I think by now people reading this forum realize that she is mentally ill.  It's a shame that she wouldn't see a mental health provider for some help so that she could be able to lead a normal life.  Meanwhile, the readers also must realize that she could care less about the tens of thousands of people her friends have killed and are still killing in the other Middle East countries.  In her illness, all she is obsessed with is Israel and those she calls "Zionists" like it was some dirty word and nothing else seems to interest her.  This is why she runs around the Internet constantly posting on sifferent sites derogatory stuff about Israel and the Jews.  One would think that since she is trying to pass herself off as a good Christian woman, she at least would have something to say about what is happening to the Christians in the Middle East.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sally said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Consider the source. Everytime I see her get so outraged and angry it gives me
Great pleasure . Let her deny what Muslims are doing to Christians DE NIAL is not the River . The JEWISH STATE will always exist; " Palestine" is DOA


----------



## toastman (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I DON'T believe anything you post.
> 
> And your lies do nothing to change the fact Israel is an Apartheid nation.
> 
> ...



Is t it ironic Sherri that whenever someone brings up a story about Palestinians doing something bad, you always say you dont believe it lol. What a snivelling little lying Nazi you are


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

proudveteran06 said:


> Consider the source. Everytime I see her get so outraged and angry it gives me
> Great pleasure . Let her deny what Muslims are doing to Christians DE NIAL is not the River . The JEWISH STATE will always exist; " Palestine" is DOA



The Jewish state will not survive once Gentiles become 40% of the state.


----------



## toastman (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Calling me names simply defines who you are, it does nothing to change the fact Israel is an Apartheid nation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he didnt call you names, he gave a perfect description of you


----------



## toastman (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I DON'T believe anything you post.
> 
> And your lies do nothing to change the fact Israel is an Apartheid nation.
> 
> ...



And when we hear the world 'Palestinian' , we think of terrorist, suicide bomb, no country, hateful


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 24, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> YOU DO BECAUSE YOU ARE A ISLAMONAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATER    everyone else sees a democratic country that treats all races and religions as equals.





Phoenall said:


> He has lost, *he knows he has lost and he shows it in true commie fashion by hurling insults.*



Most intelligent people look at the dynamics of the West Bank and see a discriminatory regime, akin to Apartheid.  Plus the fact that Israel's Absentee Land laws were targeted at Arabs and not Jews.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I DON'T believe anything you post.
> 
> And your lies do nothing to change the fact Israel is an Apartheid nation.
> 
> ...



You don't like what I post, but as I've said before I don't have a reason to lie.

Hamas cell planned bomb attack on major J'lem-TA road | The Times of Israel

Arab Israelis are protected and have the rights of other Israelis.
Palestinians are not Israeli.  Their laws and rights are the responsibility of the PA.
The highway is not for Israelis.  It did not have access near palestinians towns or access was closed for security at times.  It as been open for all since 2010.
Your "apartheid" is non-existent.  To keep saying it is would be a lie.

Black South African MP: Israel is Not an Apartheid State | United with Israel


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 24, 2014)

FLAME: Israel: An Apartheid State? Is there any truth at all in this oft-repeated calumny?
Why Israel Is Not an Apartheid State - The Daily Beast
Is Israel an Apartheid State? - Prager University

Sherri, I know you don't like to read anything that does not suit your personal prejudices but the truth should be seen.  You prefer to keep your blinders on and spread lies.
Evidence is available to those who take the time to look beyond hate and propaganda sites.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

Watch "The Zionist Story - The Apartheid Israeli state.mp4" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

UN expert slams Israel apartheid policies in WB, Gaza

Through prolonged occupation, with practices and policies which appear to constitute apartheid and segregation, ongoing expansion of settlements, and continual construction of the wall arguably amounting to de facto annexation of parts of the occupied Palestinian territory, the denial by Israel of the right to self-determination of the Palestinian people is evident," the report said.

In East al-Quds (Jerusalem), the "revocation of residency permits" and "forced evictions of Palestinian families," as well as targeted demolition of Palestinian homes, amounts to a "gradual and bureaucratic process of ethnic cleansing," Falk wrote in the report.

PressTV - UN expert slams Israel apartheid policies in WB, Gaza


----------



## toastman (Feb 24, 2014)

Press TV LOL!!! And you call other peoples sites propaganda?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

Watch "Israeli Apartheid Week 2014 Trailer" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

toastman said:


> Press TV LOL!!! And you call other peoples sites propaganda?



The words are from a UN Report.

Can the Zionist read English?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

U.N. rights envoy points to apartheid in Palestinian areas

By Stephanie Nebehay

GENEVA*|*Mon Feb 24, 2014 11:16am EST

U.N. rights envoy points to apartheid in Palestinian areas


----------



## Sally (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> UN expert slams Israel apartheid policies in WB, Gaza
> 
> Through prolonged occupation, with practices and policies which appear to constitute apartheid and segregation, ongoing expansion of settlements, and continual construction of the wall arguably amounting to de facto annexation of parts of the occupied Palestinian territory, the denial by Israel of the right to self-determination of the Palestinian people is evident," the report said.
> 
> ...




I wonder if Mrs. Sherri could ask her good friend Richard Falks if he has had a chance to investigate all the murders that are being committed against innocent people in the rest of the Middle East, or is he like Mrs. Sherri and just interested in Israel.

http://www.jpost.com/Diplomacy-and-...ccusing-Israel-of-genocidal-intentions-335446


----------



## toastman (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Press TV LOL!!! And you call other peoples sites propaganda?
> ...



Can the Nazi undersaybd that PressTV is an Iranian propaganda source. The article could be true or not, but the fact that you use Press TV to post it, shows all of us once again thT toure nothing but a Palestinian propaganda whore hahahahaha


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

Watch "&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; 2014 - israeli apartheid week" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

A UN Report labels Israel an Apartheid nation.

Deal with these FACTS,  Zionist. 




toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "&#1575;&#1587;&#1576;&#1608;&#1593; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1608;&#1605;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575;&#1610;&#1583; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1610;&#1604;&#1610; 2014 - israeli apartheid week" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJym_bTDWYM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Don't you all just love it the way there are so many videos coming out covering one little Jewish state while in the larger Muslim countries  in the Middle East, there are people like Mrs. Sherri who could care less about all the people who have been murdered there and are still being murdered.  I guess when the Jews are not involved with what is happening in these countries, there are those who close their eyes to these atrocities.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

It is Israeli Apartheid Week 2014 right now in the United States.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Israeli-Apartheid-Week/129266200471771


----------



## Sally (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is Israeli Apartheid Week 2014 right now in the United States.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Israeli-Apartheid-Week/129266200471771



Mrs. Sherri must be under the delusion that millions of Americans are going to actually celebrate this so-called Apartheid Week.  The only ones basically interested are the Muslim students, the Leftist Jewish students, and  Jew haters like Mrs. Sherri.  Get out of your home once in a while, Mrs. Sherri, and go to a mall in your area.  Ask the shoppers if they are going to be celebrating Israel Apartheid week, and they will look at you as if you are crazy (which of course you are).  Meanwhile, one time people wanted to boycott Trader Joe's because they sold products from Israel.  What happened is that before these silly boycotters got to the stores, other people went in and purchased all the Israeli products there were in the store.   The boycotters thought that they would be able to sweep all the Israeli goods onto the floor.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 24, 2014)

Israel is an apartheid state (no poll required)

Ben White

Last updated: 29 October 2012

"Across the whole of historic Palestine - Israel, the West Bank, and the Gaza Strip - the State of Israel rules over around 12 million people whose rights and privileges are determined on a discriminatory basis. Millions more are excluded from the country all together (because they are Palestinian). It is a regime intended to maintain the domination of one group at the expense of another. It is apartheid."

Israel is an apartheid state (no poll required) - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Sally (Feb 24, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel is an apartheid state (no poll required)
> 
> Ben White
> 
> ...



Gosh, I wonder if Mrs. Sherri and her apartheid gang would ever consider putting on an Apartheid Week for Saudi Arabia.  Maybe if the Saudis let a few Jews into their government, Mrs. Sherri and her gang would be all for holding an Apartheid Week there because then the Jews could be blamed for Apartheid in Saudi Arabia.

Saudi Arabia: The Middle East?s Real Apartheid State | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 24, 2014)

Ilan Pappe left Israel 6 yrs ago.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 24, 2014)

*10th *Annual Israel Apartheid Week ???







Brought to you by Abdullah's Dried Camel-Shit Breakfast Bars...

Tonight, 1900 hours Jerusalem Time, 1800 hours Palestinian Mentality Time...

Exclusively on Channel 666 - Jihadi Wankervision...


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2014)

Lipush said:


> There is no such thing "Road for Jews only".
> 
> Liar.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC4EEPVRBsE]???? ????? ??? ?????? - How to Build a Fence in Hebron?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

I feel safer and I'm not even there!


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> I feel safer and I'm not even there!



I understand.  However, I was incorrect in thinking there were roads which separated Israelis and Palestinians.  This example shows it going further than that.  How widespread is it?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 24, 2014)

Ronin said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I feel safer and I'm not even there!
> ...



Honestly, my kids would know better than I since they visit more frequently.
That video could also be a scenario in response to an external, time limited event.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 25, 2014)

Separation to reach the tomb is prevent conflict.  Jews used to take armored buses.  When under Jordan control there was not free access to the tombs for jews.
Dividing access path makes it safer. Avoids unnecessary trouble.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Bigots always find excuses for bigoted and racist practices like Apartheid. 

That is the nature of bigotry in man.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bigots always find excuses for bigoted and racist practices like Apartheid.
> 
> That is the nature of bigotry in man.





Don't be stupid.  If your terrorists friends would be peaceful there would be no need for Israel keeping them at arm's length.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bigots always find excuses for bigoted and racist practices like Apartheid.
> 
> That is the nature of bigotry in man.






 Evidence of apartheid is required like that shown for the apartheid in Saudi Arabia, or that proposed for the Palestinian nation.   

 So get searching for your evidence of apartheid inside Israel's borders


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Evidence of apartheid is required like that shown for the apartheid in Saudi Arabia, or that proposed for the Palestinian nation.
> 
> So get searching for your evidence of apartheid inside Israel's borders


Apartheid exists in the West Bank.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

And the evidence of Apartheid is everywhere, it's astronomical. 

WE have about 8000 dead bodies to testify to it,  identified on Btselems website. 

WE have tens of thousands injured, reports by human rights groups testify to it.

We have rampant and rancid segregation throughout the society, in Israel and the Occupied Territories, which is racism. 

We have thousands  of racist laws and practices.

To think, there are creatures like you who have the nerve to call yourself human after defending all of this. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Bigots always find excuses for bigoted and racist practices like Apartheid.
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And the evidence of Apartheid is everywhere, it's astronomical.
> 
> WE have about 8000 dead bodies to testify to it,  identified on Btselems website.
> 
> ...





*Criticism[edit]

B'Tselem has come under intense fire for what its critics describe as misrepresenting and distorting facts. 

Early in 2011, Foreign Minister Avigdor Lieberman called for a parliamentary investigation of B'Tselem and other human rights organizations. 

These groups, he said, "are clearly not concerned with human rights. They spread lies, they slander and incite against the state of Israel and against Israeli soldiers... Clearly these organizations are abetting terrorism and their only objective is to undermine Israel," he said in a speech to fellow members of his right-wing Yisrael Beiteinu ("Israel our home") party.[5]

Critics of B'tselem have challenged the accuracy of its reports. The Committee for Accuracy in Middle East Reporting in America (CAMERA) and the Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs charged that B'tselem repeatedly classified Arab combatants and terrorists as civilian casualties.[51][52][53][54][55] 

NGO Monitor said that B'tselem distorts its data and uses "abusive and demonizing rhetoric designed to elicit political support for Palestinians".[56] Caroline B. Glick, deputy managing editor of The Jerusalem Post and former advisor to Benjamin Netanyahu, pointed to several instances where she alleged B'tselem had misrepresented Palestinian rioters or terrorists as innocent victims, or where she said B'tselem failed to report when an Arab allegedly changed his testimony about an attack by settlers.[57][58] 

B'tselem and another human rights group are "radical leftist organizations with documented histories of falsifying and distorting data," charged Glick in an editorial.[57] She charged fellow journalists who covered B'tselem's reports with "professional malpractice... As long as we continue to base our national debates and policies on enemy propaganda, it should surprise no one that Israel finds itself in its current dire predicament."[57]

In each of these cases, B'tselem issued detailed rebuttals, based on its own research, as well as statistics and information from the Israeli army and international organizations.[59][60][61] Although CAMERA challenges the reliability of B'Tselem's statistics and describes them as "grossly deceptive", CAMERA commentator Tamar Sternthal notes that B'Tselem's statistics on casualty figures are "cited widely by Western news organizations".[62]*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

It is insulting that that group picked that name.

We are ALL in the image of G-d, this is true, and not just one organization that claims to be a watchdog organization, but is really only a megaphone for islamists.

I have been following B'Tselem's activities since the early 1990s, starting in 1993-94. The group is very, very shady, and that is putting it charitably.

There ARE occasional human rights violations that Eretz Israel commits, in disobeyal of Torah, but they are less than a drop in the bucket compared to what Islamists do all across the world. Two wrongs do not make a right, but B'tselem is actually doing Israel a favor by making itself so disreputable.

I would not trust a damned word that B'Tselem says.  If past history is precedent, then B'tselem is lying right out it's ass, as usual.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence of apartheid is required like that shown for the apartheid in Saudi Arabia, or that proposed for the Palestinian nation.
> ...






 Show were it exists outside of the Geneva conventions rules for occupied territory. The situation in the west bank is simple the Palestinians are set on killing the Jews so the Israeli's are taking measures to stop the killings. Looks like it is working so the Palestinians are crying foul again.

 There is no apartheid in the west bank, just defensive measures to safeguard the lives of Israeli citizens


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And the evidence of Apartheid is everywhere, it's astronomical.
> 
> WE have about 8000 dead bodies to testify to it,  identified on Btselems website.
> 
> ...






 Yet not one link from an unbiased source to prove your fictions. No evidence of 8000 bodies inside Israel. No evidence of tens of thousands injured inside Israel. No evidence of racism inside Israel. No evidence of racist laws.

 Just the ramblings of a demented ISLAMONAZI ANTI SEMITIC JEW HATING POS MUSLIM


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

There will always be cheerleaders cheering on Apartheid and other crimes against humanity just like you.

You Cheer The Crimes On And Excuse Them And Defend them.

AND there will always be people of conscience exposing these crimes and beautiful human rights organizations documenting the crimes and bringing them into the Light. Like B'tselem and Amnesty and Human Rights Watch and DCI Palestine and The International Red Cross and Rabbis For Human Rights and Physicians For Human Rights and so very many others, all United in their overwhelming concern for human rights for all people. 

Thank God for the God He is who gives us hearts to love and not hate and  the will and heart and the power and the strength and the love to confront the evil of Apartheid. 




Sweet_Caroline said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > And the evidence of Apartheid is everywhere, it's astronomical.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

I want to thank Sherri for the laughs she gives us. Lol. She posts like she has some sort of credibility when in reality, her credibility was flushed down the toilet a long time ago hahahaha


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid...


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> There will always be cheerleaders cheering on Apartheid and other crimes against humanity just like you.
> 
> You Cheer The Crimes On And Excuse Them And Defend them.
> 
> ...




If Mrs. Sherri were really a beautiful person, she would be exposing the crimes against humanity her friends are doing not only in the Midle East, but also Africa and Southeast Asia.  However, Mrs. Sherri is not a beautiful human being because all she does is run around the Internet writing derogatory things about the Jews and Israel -- no matter how many thousands and thousands of murders her friend commit.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We apply the international Apartheid statute and we find Israel is an Apartheid State.
> 
> Article*II(a)(ii):*By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment Article*II(a)(iii): By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or*groups
> 
> ...



We should all use Israel as an example and put all the fucking arabs in walled off areas. Then take all their shit. (Not that they have much besides oil and ugly women).


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> I want to thank Sherri for the laughs she gives us. Lol. She posts like she has some sort of credibility when in reality, her credibility was flushed down the toilet a long time ago hahahaha



We all know how Starbucks (founded by a Jew) got started in Seattle and spread out all over the world.  Now this former member of the IDF is going down the same path and perhaps he will spread across the country like Starbucks right into Arkansas.  Do you think Mrs. Sherri would lead a protest against his store if one showed up in her local mall?  I betcha that the Muslims don't bother passing up Menchie's even though a Jew born in Jerusalem is the boss of the company.  Say, maybe if things ever get better in Iran, Mrs. Sherri could buy a franchise and open up a Menchie's in Tehran.  Being in business should surely get her out of the house.

How I Made It: Amit Kleinberger - latimes.com

How I Made It: Amit Kleinberger - latimes.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

This thread is addressing Apartheid practices of a nation, not Starbucks.

I could care less about Starbucks, what they do or do not do, and do not know a thing about their history or care. I am not into the worship of businesses who sale coffee.

Does Silly Sally have anything substantive to add to the discussion of Israel's Apartheid practices that have killed 1519 children in Palestine since 2000?

People with a heart do not support child killing by Apartheid nations.



Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > I want to thank Sherri for the laughs she gives us. Lol. She posts like she has some sort of credibility when in reality, her credibility was flushed down the toilet a long time ago hahahaha
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

So, we know the headless chicken can spell Apartheid.

Now, go finish the first grade.

And no matter how many decades it takes you to get to the second grade, Apartheid practiced by Apartheid Israel shall remain morally wrong. 

And people shall never ever stop speaking out against it, as long as there are people left in our world with morals who care about human rights for all.



Kondor3 said:


> Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So, we know the headless chicken can spell Apartheid...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Now, to return to the Apartheid Statute, here are more elements of Apartheid.

From the Apartheid Convention, Article II(b):

&#8220;Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part&#8221;

Defining Apartheid: Israel's Record | The Electronic Intifada

From Israel&#8217;s record:

In the OPT, the article points out, "cruel methods are employed to &#8216;exhaust&#8217; the communities, exploit and subjugate them, make life so unbearable that Palestinians will leave or communities be destroyed, including evidence of ethnic cleansing methods, and evidence of intention to destroy the population at least in part (i.e. genocide).&#8221;

And Israel practices strangulation of the Palestinian economy "with forced dependency upon the colonial Israeli State and Israeli economy (with no independent Palestinian economy), border controls of imports and exports, exploitation of natural resources, de-development of Palestinian industries and businesses, violation of the full range of employment/workforce rights - including through closures.&#8221;

In addition, there are Israeli policies that are designed to impoverish the Palestinians (more than 1 million Palestinians live under the poverty line) and strangulate their economy through "movement restrictions denying or hindering access to humanitarian aid and assistance, food and water, medical supplies and aid, hospitals, work and education. Concerns as to starvation in some areas; illegal control and exploitation of Palestinian natural resources (including water) and tourism. Women and children have been particularly affected by lack of access to humanitarian aid, including prevention of access to pre natal, and post natal care; and access to immunisation/health services for children.&#8221;

Israel also "conducts military attacks on civilians, including those amounting to grave breaches of the Fourth Geneva Convention (namely war crimes) and systematic gross violations of human rights and humanitarian law. Evidence of systematic ethnic cleansing methods and the intention to destroy at least in part the population (i.e. genocide). Heavy weaponry normally used in full combat warfare is being used against a Palestinian civilian population in situations where there is no military or security need (including civilians in homes, schools, workplaces, hospitals, field clinics, ambulances). A disproportionate number of women and children have been killed and injured, as have clearly-marked medical personnel, human rights defenders and journalists have also been attacked. Crimes perpetrated by Israelis against Palestinians are usually inadequately investigated or prosecuted, and there is a bias in sentencing of Palestinians. Military courts apply the &#8216;justice&#8217; in the OPTs and do not comply with fair trial standards.&#8221;

There is virtual impunity for those who commit crimes, that includes a regular failure to investigate or properly and impartially investigate or prosecute those Israelis committing crimes against Palestinians, the denial of any remedy for the victims of Israeli crimes, and bias in sentencing of Palestinians. There are Israeli courts and laws  applied to Israeli citizens and military orders and military courts, which fail to reach fair trial standards, applied to Palestinians inside the OPT.

There is ongoing dispossession and destruction of Palestinian land, agriculture, homes (continuous land expropriation and home demolitions to make way for Jewish only settlements and as a form of collective punishment), denial of residency rights, and erosion of sense of separate identity.

There is a war of attrition on civilians that includes restrictions on movement with besiegement and now imprisonment of communities, a deliberately induced humanitarian crisis, and military attacks against civilians.

Defining Apartheid: Israel's Record | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## Coyote (Feb 25, 2014)

*This is Zone 2 guys - posts must have some content related to the topic or IP.   Just a reminder.  Some posts have been removed for violations.*


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Now, to return to the Apartheid Statute, here are more elements of Apartheid.
> 
> From the Apartheid Convention, Article II(b):
> 
> ...



Does Mrs. Sherri think that people are going to believe whatever is in the Electronic Intifada?  Meanwhile, Mrs. Sherri should tell those connected with the Electronic Intifada to start worrying about your friends and their friends who are busy murdering innocent people in the Middle East.  Maybe they and you think boycostts are more important than innocent people being murdered.

*The Electronic Intifada (EI) is a not-for-profit, independent online publication which covers the Israeli-Palestinian conflict from a Palestinian point of view.*


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This thread is addressing Apartheid practices of a nation, not Starbucks.
> 
> I could care less about Starbucks, what they do or do not do, and do not know a thing about their history or care. I am not into the worship of businesses who sale coffee.
> 
> ...








 How about you post some evidence of this apartheid inside Israel's borders then shaitan, show were the racism and brutality are.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> How about you post some evidence of this apartheid inside Israel's borders then shaitan, show were the racism and brutality are.



Israeli law in the West Bank acts in an Apartheid fashion.

One law for Jews, another law for non-Jews.


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How about you post some evidence of this apartheid inside Israel's borders then shaitan, show were the racism and brutality are.
> ...




Naturally, Herr Weil Ich Weiss has no problems with the way Muslim places like Saudi Arabia treats the people who are living inside its borders which is actually much worse than whatever he could accuse Israel of.  As long as it is his fellow Muslims who are doing this, everything is OK in his world.  By the way, Herr Weil Ich Weiss, whatever happened to those college courses you were supposed to start last semester after graduating from high school last year.  You were so hot about becoming a pharmacists to enable you to help those you left behind in Gaza.  I really thought that was wonderful of you; but evidently with all the time you have to spend on forums, something happened to derail your plans.  I certainly hope in the future that you get back on track with your plans because pharmacists can make some big bucks.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Silly Sally cannot deal with the content, we are discussing Apartheid Israel and Apartheid practices.

We are discussing the Apartheid Statute.

Anything to say abut the thread topic, Apartheid?

That article addresses practice after practice establishing Israel practices Apartheid. 

 Israel





Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Now, to return to the Apartheid Statute, here are more elements of Apartheid.
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

I did .

Can you not read English?

I addressed the first two paragraphs of the Apartheid Convention and I addressed how Israel fits the criteria set forth.

I believe Apartheid is practiced in both the legitimate borders of Israel and the OPT,which includes the Occupied West Bank and  Occupied East Jerusalem and Occupied Gaza.

But this is what is addressed in the OP, it seems to be focused primarily on the Apartheid in the OPT:

"The US Jewish Establishment&#8217;s onslaught on former President Jimmy Carter is based on him daring to tell the truth which is known to all: through its army, the government of Israel practises a brutal form of Apartheid in the territory it occupies. Its army has turned every Palestinian village and town into a fenced-in, or blocked-in, detention camp. All this is done in order to keep an eye on the population&#8217;s movements and to make its life difficult. Israel even imposes a total curfew whenever the settlers, who have illegally usurped the Palestinians&#8217; land, celebrate their holidays or conduct their parades."

http://www.globalresearch.ca/this-road-is-for-jews-only-yes-there-is-apartheid-in-israel/5368468



Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is addressing Apartheid practices of a nation, not Starbucks.
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I did .
> 
> Can you not read English?
> 
> ...



Do you really think, Mrs. Sherri, that everyone os going to read all the nonsense that you post?  It was quite easy to spot The Electronic Intifada which is a Palestinian propaganda site.  You don't seem to realize that it is so tiresome reading your "apartheid" sthick time and time again that people are bored with reading all that you post about it, especially when reading about innocent people killed by your friends which is certainly more important than any boycotts in the entire world..  Meanwhile, as far as English is concerned, I wonder how many of your Iranian gang took ESL classes in the San Fernando Valley?  I believe many of the high schools give these classes in the Adult Education Division.  They probably came over here speaking Farsi and, voilâ, after attending ESL classes for a while, they know how to speak English.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 25, 2014)

There is apartheid in Israel. Case closed.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Now, all you've got to do is to convince the lion's share of folk workin' the other side of the aisle - the _sane_ side of the aisle - that you're right, and you're all set...




SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...Apartheid practiced by Apartheid Israel shall remain morally wrong..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 25, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> There is apartheid in Israel. Case closed.



Keeping fucking Arabs away for security reasons isn't apartheid. They brought it on themselves.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > How about you post some evidence of this apartheid inside Israel's borders then shaitan, show were the racism and brutality are.
> ...



You wave prejudicial language around without a real understanding of what apartheid was and why it does not apply to the Israelis.


----------



## Connery (Feb 25, 2014)

There are differing opinions:

 "*In Israel, there is no apartheid. Nothing there comes close to the definition of apartheid under the 1998 Rome Statute: Inhumane acts ... committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.* Israeli Arabs  20 percent of Israels population  vote, have political parties and representatives in the Knesset and occupy positions of acclaim, including on its Supreme Court. Arab patients lie alongside Jewish patients in Israeli hospitals, receiving identical treatment.

To be sure, there is more de facto separation between Jewish and Arab populations than Israelis should accept. Much of it is chosen by the communities themselves. Some results from discrimination. But it is not apartheid, which consciously enshrines separation as an ideal. In Israel, equal rights are the law, the aspiration and the ideal; inequities are often successfully challenged in court". 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/01/opinion/israel-and-the-apartheid-slander.html


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> You wave prejudicial language around without a real understanding of what apartheid was and why it does not apply to the Israelis.



Let me elaborate to help you with your confusion.

Israel has laws that apply to roads, schools, homes, buildings, land confiscation, and building permits that discriminate against Arabs in favor of Jews.  This is similar to the system of Apartheid in SA.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Connery said:


> There are differing opinions:
> 
> "*In Israel, there is no apartheid. Nothing there comes close to the definition of apartheid under the 1998 Rome Statute: Inhumane acts ... committed in the context of an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group over any other racial group or groups and committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.* Israeli Arabs  20 percent of Israels population  vote, have political parties and representatives in the Knesset and occupy positions of acclaim, including on its Supreme Court. Arab patients lie alongside Jewish patients in Israeli hospitals, receiving identical treatment.
> 
> ...



The system of seperate roads, settlements, infrastructure, demolition, confiscations, adds up to an Apartheid system in the West Bank.

As for Israel proper, Israel's Absentee Land laws have one rule for Jews and another for Arabs.  They were written to hurt Jews and help Arabs.

This is Apartheid.


----------



## Connery (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > There are differing opinions:
> ...



What about the 1998 Rome Statute referenced above?


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

Connery said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Pro palestinians have a hard time dealing with facts like the Rome Statute


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...



Pro-Palestinians are a bit lacking in the brains department.  They find facts hard to comprehend which is why they spew out the same idiotic lies.  They are unable to read thereby preferring to just follow the crowd like sheep.  They can't be bothered to take time to absorb what is really going on.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I did .
> 
> Can you not read English?
> 
> ...



Having been in Israel proper and seen Arab doctors, nurses, university students, etc.; having ridden on busses with Arabs, etc., I would say there is no Apartheid there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2014)

What I find just totally fucking amazing is how whacked out pro-palis scream "apartheid, apartheid" until their lungs are bursting and yet, Israel is the only free and functioning democracy in the region, it is the only country that provides equal rights and protections for gays (which is why lots of gay Arabs somehow find the way over the border) and other minorities, it is the only country in the region that takes in refugees from crisis areas, it gives equal voting rights to Arabs living within Eretz Israel and Arabs are in the Knesset. Hell, Arabs have actually called - from the Knesset floor - for the destruction of Eretz Yisrael, and yet, not one hauled them away in the night. People laughed at those assholes with derision, a derision they deserved, but no one hauled them away. So more for the "Israelis are Nazis" meme-bullshit.

Eretz Yisrael is so secure in itself as an entity that is is willing to air out it's "dirty laundry" for the world to see, knowing that a free democratic process is always the better way to go. What dictators see as Israeli weakness is, in reality, a great strength.

There is very likely some discrimination in Israel. But it is not apartheid. 

And unlike the Palis, who love to sing songs about driving the "Devil" into the sea, Israelis do not sing songs about the genocide of Arabs and/or Muslims.

However,  I am beginning to have regrets. I am regretting that Israel did not kick out every single one of those motherfuckers after winning the '67 war. Israel had the opportunity to empty out the entire "pali" population and set them over the border in Jordan (where well over 88-90% of them came from, anyway) and just be done with it. Had Israel done that, then we would not have all of these worthless shit storms that the world doesn't need.

There has never been a "Palestinian" King or Queen. There has never been a "Palestinian" currency. There was never a "Palestinian" army. This is all just smoke and mirrors. They are simply Arabs, a small portion of whom lived in the holy land when Balfour happened. End of story.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> What I find just totally fucking amazing is how whacked out pro-palis scream "apartheid, apartheid" until their lungs are bursting and yet, Israel is the only free and functioning democracy in the region, it is the only country that provides equal rights and protections for gays (which is why lots of gay arabs somehow find the way over the border) and other minorities, it is the only country in the region that takes in refugees from crisis areas, it gives equal voting rights to Arabs living within Eretz Israel and Arabs are in the Knesset. Hell, Arabs have actually called - from the Knesset floor - for the destruction of Eretz Yisrael, and yet, no one hauled them away in the night. People laughed at those assholes with derision, a derision they deserved, but no one hauled them away.
> 
> Eretz Yisrael is so secure in itself as an entity that is is willing to air out it's "dirty laundry" for the world to see, knowing that a free democratic process is always the better way to go. What dictators see as Israeli weakness is, in reality, a great strenght.
> 
> ...



Excellent.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Apartheid in Israel?  Not so much.

In the West Bank?  Absolutely.  The sooner Israel leaves the West Bank, the better.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Apartheid in Israel?  Not so much. In the West Bank?  Absolutely. The sooner Israel leaves the West Bank, the better.


In Israel itself, not at all.

In the West Bank, not at all - the situation does not meet the requirements for such as stipulated in the _International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid_ .

In Gaza, not at all - it's merely a matter of keeping rabid Mad Dogs in the kennel so that they cannot hurt others.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> In the West Bank, not at all - the situation does not meet the requirements for such as stipulated in the _International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid_ .
> 
> In Gaza, not at all - it's merely a matter of keeping rabid Mad Dogs in the kennel so that they cannot hurt others.



I have highlighted the sections that Israel is guilty of in the West Bank.

_For the purpose of the present Convention, the term 'the crime of apartheid', which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practiced in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhumane acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:

a.Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person

 i.By murder of members of a racial group or groups;

 ii.By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;

 iii.By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;

b.Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;

 c.Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognised trade unions, the right to education, *the right to leave and to return to their country*, the right to a nationality, *the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;*

 d.Any measures including legislative measures, designed to *divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;*

e.Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;

f.Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid._


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > There are differing opinions:
> ...


If those useless Arabs aren't happy, they have two choices: move or go fuck themselves.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> If those useless Arabs aren't happy, they have two choices: move or go fuck themselves.



Or they can change the system.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> "...I have highlighted the sections that Israel is guilty of in the West Bank..."





> "..._the right to leave and to return to their country_..."


They have no country to return to, and never did; except the territory that they already reside upon, which they have declared to be an autonomous, sovereign nation.



> "..._the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association_..."


These things are up to the PLA, not the Israelis. If the PLA cannot ensure peaceful behaviors, the Israelis are obliged to force it upon them, to ensure the safety and security of Israeli citizens.



> "..._divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof_..."


These are matters for the PLA, not the Israelis. If the PLA cannot ensure peaceful behaviors, the Israelis are obliged to force it upon them, to ensure the safety and security of Israeli citizens.

Israel's own substantial Arab-Muslim Palestinian population makes nonsense out of accusations of racially-motivated separation, and lend credence to Israel's claim that such separation is purely a security matter.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > If those useless Arabs aren't happy, they have two choices: move or go fuck themselves.
> ...


They can TRY...


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > "...I have highlighted the sections that Israel is guilty of in the West Bank..."
> ...



According to the law that you cited, it is an act of Apartheid to prevent someone from being able to return to their land of residence.

Its an act of Apartheid to prevent marriages between certain ethnicities and nationalities.

It is an act of Apartheid to limit where Palestinians can go and where they can live.

It is an act of Apartheid to confiscate Arab land and give it to Jews.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> "...According to the law that you cited, it is an act of Apartheid to prevent someone from being able to return to their land of residence...


1. their land of residence is where they are now

2. any other large-scale land transfers occurred prior to the effective date of the Convention



> "..._Its an act of Apartheid to prevent marriages between certain ethnicities and nationalities_..."


That is not what the Convention says.

Israeli Marriage Laws are religious rather than racial or ethnic or citizen-focused in nature, and they closely mirror Islamic Marriage Laws of the region which are also still operative.

Anything happening within Palestinian jurisdiction is the responsibility of the Palestinians.

Israeli Law applies to Israeli citizens.

The Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza are not Israeli citizens.



> "..._It is an act of Apartheid to limit where Palestinians can go and where they can live_..."


Within the West Bank and Gaza, it is the Palestinians themselves who determine who may go where.

The Israelis have the right to decide who may travel on Israeli soil and who may not.

The Israelis have the right to decide who may reside on Israeli soil and who may not.

The United States reserves those same rights to themselves.

As does virtually every other country on the face of the planet.



> "..._It is an act of Apartheid to confiscate Arab land and give it to Jews._"


The one area where you may have a sliver of legitimacy to stand upon, in connection with land expropriated since the Convention became operative in 1976, anyway.

One out of four... you're battin' .250 at best... and that was a weak blooper that slipped through the third baseman's glove and dribbled into left field.

I can craft a Convention saying that Land Grabbing is 'Apartheid', but that doesn't make it so.

And, in reality, that's all this is... Land Grabbing... and, come to think of it... most of that occurred prior to the effective date of the Convention.

Somehow, I don't think _ex post facto_ is operative within International Law, any more than it is within the realm of United States law.

And, given that Muslim-Arab citizens of Israel are treated differently than their hostile brethren, that defuses 99% of claims pertaining to race and ethnicity anyway, and allows the focus to remain where it truly is - upon dealing with an aggressive, militant and entirely hostile neighbor-population in close proximity to and posing a great danger to its (Israel's) own citizenry.

Oh, and, by the way, is Israel a signatory to that Convention and has it ratified that Convention?

If not, then it is not bound by the restraints of the Convention anyway, and this is all moot.

But, in any event, here's the actual operative text of the Convention, just to be clear...

*=======================================*

*International Convention on the Suppression and Punishment of the Crime of Apartheid, G.A. res. 3068 (XXVIII)), 28 U.N. GAOR Supp. (No. 30) at 75, U.N. Doc. A/9030 (1974), 1015 U.N.T.S. 243, entered into force July 18, 1976.*

On file at the University of Minnesota website:

------------------

Article II

For the purpose of the present Convention, the term "the crime of apartheid", which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa, shall apply to the following inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them:

(a) Denial to a member or members of a racial group or groups of the right to life and liberty of person:

(i) By murder of members of a racial group or groups;

(ii) By the infliction upon the members of a racial group or groups of serious bodily or mental harm, by the infringement of their freedom or dignity, or by subjecting them to torture or to cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment;

(iii) By arbitrary arrest and illegal imprisonment of the members of a racial group or groups;

(b) Deliberate imposition on a racial group or groups of living conditions calculated to cause its or their physical destruction in whole or in part;

(c) Any legislative measures and other measures calculated to prevent a racial group or groups from participation in the political, social, economic and cultural life of the country and the deliberate creation of conditions preventing the full development of such a group or groups, in particular by denying to members of a racial group or groups basic human rights and freedoms, including the right to work, the right to form recognized trade unions, the right to education, the right to leave and to return to their country, the right to a nationality, the right to freedom of movement and residence, the right to freedom of opinion and expression, and the right to freedom of peaceful assembly and association;

d) Any measures including legislative measures, designed to divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate reserves and ghettos for the members of a racial group or groups, the prohibition of mixed marriages among members of various racial groups, the expropriation of landed property belonging to a racial group or groups or to members thereof;

(e) Exploitation of the labour of the members of a racial group or groups, in particular by submitting them to forced labour;

(f) Persecution of organizations and persons, by depriving them of fundamental rights and freedoms, because they oppose apartheid.

...

University of Minnesota Human Rights Library


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > "...According to the law that you cited, it is an act of Apartheid to prevent someone from being able to return to their land of residence...
> ...



It is illegal for an Israeli citizen to marry a citizen of Palestine.  This is Apartheid.

Israel decides who enters the West Bank and who leaves the West Bank.

Israel routinely forbids Palestinians from returning to the West Bank and East Jerusalem.

Israel restricts who can access roads, towns, villages in the West Bank...all of which are not Israeli territory.

Israel has created a system of ethnic/national seperation throughout the West Bank, with much better services and infrastructure for Jews than for Arabs.

This is Apartheid.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> "...It is illegal for an Israeli citizen to marry a citizen of Palestine. This is Apartheid..."


It is not illegal for a Palestinian to marry an Israeli.

It is merely illegal for that Palestinian to live on Israeli soil, as of recently.

Closing the door to War Brides and Grooms, to-to-speak, and preventing potential Palestinian agents and operatives from infiltrating Israel.

But nice try.



> "..._Israel decides who enters the West Bank and who leaves the West Bank_..."


You can thank Intifada I and II for this.

Welcome to your consequences.

This is a security measure, not Apartheid.



> "..._Israel routinely forbids Palestinians from returning to the West Bank and East Jerusalem_..."


Depriving the enemy of reinforcements is a legitimate tactic of warfare.

And East Jerusalem is now Israeli territory.

It no longer belongs to the Arabs, and the Israelis have full control and say over who lives there and who does not.

All accomplished long before the Apartheid Convention went into effect.

You can thank Jordan's stupidity in attacking Israel in the 1967 War, and you can thank Intifada I and II for this.

Welcome to your consequences.

This is a security measure, not Apartheid.



> "..._Israel restricts who can access roads, towns, villages in the West Bank...all of which are not Israeli territory_..."



You can thank Intifada I and II for this.

Welcome to your consequences.

This is a security measure, not Apartheid.



> "..._Israel has created a system of ethnic/national seperation throughout the West Bank, with much better services and infrastructure for Jews than for Arabs_..."


Israel is fencing-off an aggressive, militant, hostile population, and, like any other country on the face of the planet, will ensure that its own are taken care of before anybody else's.

You can thank Intifada I and II for this.

Welcome to your consequences.

This is a security measure, and taking care of their own, not Apartheid.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> > "..._Israel decides who enters the West Bank and who leaves the West Bank_..."
> 
> 
> You can thank Intifada I and II for this.
> ...



South Africa justified their racist and discriminatory policies as neccessary for security, also.

Nazi Germany justified their racist Nuremberg laws as neccessary for security, and to weaken the enemy.  Just as you have.

Your justifications and excuses for Apartheid are sad.  They don't reflect well upon Israelis and Israelophiles.

Israeli Apartheid in the West Bank is real.


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > "...It is illegal for an Israeli citizen to marry a citizen of Palestine. This is Apartheid..."
> ...



Man, if I could rep you; I would. Excellent and truthful post


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> Man, if I could rep you; I would. Excellent and truthful post



Nothing excellent about excusing and justifying Apartheid policies in the West Bank.


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Man, if I could rep you; I would. Excellent and truthful post
> ...



He did a very good job in explaining why what you said is NOT apartheid.

And you know he's right, but you dont want to admit it.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> "..._South Africa justified their racist and discriminatory policies as neccessary for security, also. Nazi Germany justified their racist Nuremberg laws as neccessary for security, and to weaken the enemy.  Just as you have. Your justifications and excuses for Apartheid are sad. They don't reflect well upon Israelis and Israelophiles. Israeli Apartheid in the West Bank is real._"


Doesn't matter.

What *DOES* matter is The Law, and what is in force, and what is not, and when it went into effect.

And, broadly speaking, these do not support your assertions.

When you have something substantive, at law, which the International Criminal Court can sink its teeth into, be sure to wake me up.

Until then, no such thing as 'Apartheid' exists, at law, in this context, and this setting.

And all the deflection and Godwin-ian invocations in the world cannot turn that around for  you.

Epic Fail.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> He did a very good job in explaining why what you said is NOT apartheid.
> 
> And you know he's right, but you dont want to admit it.



I pointed out why much of what he claims is false.

Israel has many Apartheid-like policies in the West Bank.

The whole world knows this.  Someday you will accept it.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


The true test of Intellectual Courage and Integrity is admitting when you're assertions have been effectively set aside or negated.

We will not see such a demonstration, in this context... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It seems to be a fairly common character flaw on that side of the aisle...


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > He did a very good job in explaining why what you said is NOT apartheid.
> ...



This is the problem with pro Palestinians like yourself,  you just repeat what the anti Israel media tells you but when you're given facts lime Kondor has presented to you, you simply cannot process it because youre so used to parotting the same drivel


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> This is the problem with pro Palestinians like yourself,  you just repeat what the anti Israel media tells you but when you're given facts lime Kondor has presented to you, you simply cannot process it because youre so used to parotting the same drivel



He didn't provide any facts.  He only provided pro-Apartheid propaganda and spin.

I pointed out facts that you continue to ignore.


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > This is the problem with pro Palestinians like yourself,  you just repeat what the anti Israel media tells you but when you're given facts lime Kondor has presented to you, you simply cannot process it because youre so used to parotting the same drivel
> ...



Bullshit. You pointed out what Israel does and Kondor explained, and did so clearly, how it is not Apartheid.
But you are free to believe what you want


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Are you a lawyer by chance? What are the statutes you claim and where are they as proof.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

The law supports the proposition that Israel is an Apartheid State.

DEAL with it, Zionist.

THERE is an international crime called Apartheid. 

And nations are subject to that law by treaty or by principles of customary intl law that makes such laws binding on all nations. 




Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > "..._South Africa justified their racist and discriminatory policies as neccessary for security, also. Nazi Germany justified their racist Nuremberg laws as neccessary for security, and to weaken the enemy.  Just as you have. Your justifications and excuses for Apartheid are sad. They don't reflect well upon Israelis and Israelophiles. Israeli Apartheid in the West Bank is real._"
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > This is the problem with pro Palestinians like yourself,  you just repeat what the anti Israel media tells you but when you're given facts lime Kondor has presented to you, you simply cannot process it because youre so used to parotting the same drivel
> ...


I didn't provide any facts?

Au contraire... I provided the text of Article II of the Convention on Apartheid, and then proceded to serve-up the present operative interpretation of each of your accusations, utilizing Article II as the underlying context, as well as to ask you whether Israel was a signatory and thus obligated under it. If you believe that your own interpretation is operative, then we should be seeing charges filed at the ICC any day now, yes?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> Bullshit. You pointed out what Israel does and Kondor explained, and did so clearly, how it is not Apartheid.  But you are free to believe what you want



Its dishonest to excuse Apartheid policies with the mask of "security" and "fighting the enemy".

Hitler did the same thing.  Jim Crow did the same thing.  South Africa did the same thing.

Israel has instituted a form of Apartheid and the world knows it.

Even you know it.  That's why you fight it so hard.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The law supports the proposition that Israel is an Apartheid State.
> 
> DEAL with it, Zionist.


I already have, dearie.

If your own interpretation is operative, then where are the charges in front of the ICC?

----------



Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > "..._South Africa justified their racist and discriminatory policies as neccessary for security, also. Nazi Germany justified their racist Nuremberg laws as neccessary for security, and to weaken the enemy.  Just as you have. Your justifications and excuses for Apartheid are sad. They don't reflect well upon Israelis and Israelophiles. Israeli Apartheid in the West Bank is real._"
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh look at that victory, you got a thanks from Sherri, now we KNOW your post is bullshit lol


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey, Toast, is it just me, or are we dealing with a Broken Record here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Victory67 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. You pointed out what Israel does and Kondor explained, and did so clearly, how it is not Apartheid.  But you are free to believe what you want
> ...


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> I didn't provide any facts?
> Au contraire... I provided the text of Article II of the Convention on Apartheid, and then proceded to serve-up the present operative interpretation of each of your accusations, utilizing Article II as the underlying context, as well as to ask you whether Israel was a signatory and thus obligated under it. If you believe that your own interpretation is operative, then we should be seeing charges filed at the ICC any day now, yes?



Without a peace treaty Palestine will be hauling Israel before the ICC for war crimes and crimes against humanity, including the crime of Apartheid.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> *Oh look at that victory, you got a thanks from Sherri, now we KNOW your post is bullshit lol*








It would help if he could objectively analyze what constitutes 'operative at law' and 'ex post facto' and stuff like that, in connection with these hairy, wild-assed claims about Apartheid, but that's a bit beyond the Job Description and Pay-Grade for a Palestinian Propaganda Ministry operative. The Palis get what they pay for...


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The law supports the proposition that Israel is an Apartheid State.
> 
> DEAL with it, Zionist.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but Nazi whores like yourself have no credibility on issues related to Israel. So shut up and go parrot your crap somewhere else , Palestinian shill


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't provide any facts?
> ...


Ya'll go right ahead... you'll get laughed out of court there, as well. There is very little legal substance to grab onto. Not even enough to indict, never mind convict and sentence.


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Hey, Toast, is it just me, or are we dealing with a Broken Record here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. An irrepairable one As well


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Three apartheid policies enforced by Israel today

FEBRUARY 25, 2014

Citizenship and Immigration

Israel's institutionalized system of discrimination/APARTHEID  is rooted on being able to classify population along racial lines. Israel first legally defines who is Jewish and then extends special privileges to Jews over non-Jews. Israel views itself as the state of the 'Jewish nation,' not an 'Israeli nation.' It thus*distinguishes between*citizenship and nationality.

Land ownership: Palestinian enclaves, Jewish colonies

The Palestinian enclaves (Areas A and B)*are currently split up into some 131*disconnected Bantustans; these are*surrounded*by a*contiguous region (Area C) under*complete*Israeli*control. Jewish colonies are currently made up of over 220 settlements; 121 official ones and the remainder being unofficial 'outposts' which are built without Israeli approval.*Residence and entry in each ethnic enclave is determined by one's racial identity; Jewish colonists in one area and Palestinians in the other.*Settlers have access to all the amenities of a developed nation while most Palestinians live under substandard conditions.

Dual legal systems

Israel has in place two systems of law in the Palestinian territories. It applies Israeli civilian law to Jews and indigenous Palestinians are subject to military law. Israel treats*the settlements as de facto extensions of Israel*and*grants settlers the rights of citizens*with democratic protections, despite them living outside Israel on occupied Palestinian land.

Three apartheid policies enforced by Israel today | rabble.ca


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

the West Bank is an Apartheid regime and this will be proven in international court if no peace treaty is agreed to.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Dual legal systems
> 
> Israel has in place two systems of law in the Palestinian territories. It applies Israeli civilian law to Jews and indigenous Palestinians are subject to military law. Israel treats*the settlements as de facto extensions of Israel*and*grants settlers the rights of citizens*with democratic protections, despite them living outside Israel on occupied Palestinian land.
> 
> Three apartheid policies enforced by Israel today | rabble.ca



I may be wrong, but aren't all Israelis in the WB under military law?


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> the West Bank is an Apartheid regime and this will be proven in international court if no peace treaty is agreed to.



*yawn* 

Wake me ip when this happens


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Name calling says everything about you and absolutely not a thing about me.

It also exposes your inability to discuss the legal issue of Apartheid in Israel/Palestine.

And I am Blessed when you call me names so I thank you for that. 

And Apartheid in Israel and the OPT is very much a fact, from Jew only settlements to Jew  only roads to Jew only schools to special laws that favor Jews in  matters of citizenship and land ownership and many other areas. 



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The law supports the proposition that Israel is an Apartheid State.
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

An anti-Israeli op-ed piece on a Canadian Uber-Lib Alternative News website...

Now THERE's credibility for ya that will stand up under a closer scrutiny in front of the International Criminal Court...

Not

=======================================



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Three apartheid policies enforced by Israel today
> 
> FEBRUARY 25, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

The over 600000 illegal settlers are not governed by military law. 




Victory67 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Dual legal systems
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Your ignorance is showing, you cannot even discuss the legal issues discussed in that article with your kindergarten education. 




Kondor3 said:


> An anti-Israeli op-ed piece on a Canadian Uber-Lib Alternative News website...
> 
> Now THERE's credibility for ya that will stand up under a closer scrutiny in front of the International Criminal Court...
> 
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Name calling says everything about you and absolutely not a thing about me.
> 
> It also exposes your inability to discuss the legal issue of Apartheid in Israel/Palestine.
> 
> ...



I didnt call you names Sherri. All I did was say things about you that are perfectly true.

BTW, did you know that as we speak , Israel is constructing settlements in the West Bank? Hahahaha


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> _Name calling says everything about you and absolutely not a thing about m_e...


No more than what can be said about YOU when YOU begin your foaming-at-the-mouth name-calling, on this and many other threads.



> "..._It also exposes your inability to discuss the legal issue of Apartheid in Israel/Palestine_..."


No more than when you spaz-out and treat us all to one of your non sequitur Religious Pontification Tourettes Syndrome episodes.



> "..._And I am Blessed when you call me names so I thank you for that_..."


Oh, you're 'blessed' alright... just not by whom you claim.



> "...And Apartheid in Israel and the OPT is very much a fact, from Jew only settlements to Jew  only roads to Jew only schools to special laws that favor Jews in  matters of citizenship and land ownership and many other areas..."


Article II of the Convention has been posted within the past couple of pages.

It does not speak to the matters that you speak to, in the same manner, and indicative of an actionable offense in this context.

=============================



toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The law supports the proposition that Israel is an Apartheid State.
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your ignorance is showing, you cannot even discuss the legal issues discussed in that article with your kindergarten education.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please Sherri. I wouldnt talk about lack of education. You dont even know what simple words like target means. You also dont know that WP os not a chemical weapon as proven to you many times, yet you continue to say it is. I would be surprised if you graduated High School


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your ignorance is showing, you cannot even discuss the legal issues discussed in that article with your kindergarten education....


Don't try to over-think it, or try being clever or funny, Sherriah...

It's really not your strong suit, dearie...

=============================



Kondor3 said:


> An anti-Israeli op-ed piece on a Canadian Uber-Lib Alternative News website...
> 
> Now THERE's credibility for ya that will stand up under a closer scrutiny in front of the International Criminal Court...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

Honestly Kondor im starting to believe your claim that Sherri is a pro Israeli pretending to be an anti Zionist to mane Palestinian supporters look bad.

I mean, theres really just no way someone could be so ignorant and stupid like Sherri is.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Palestinians Find Little Justice in Israeli Military Courts

If we review the procedures in these military courts, it&#8217;s very hard to say that they follow fair-trial standards,&#8221; explained Sahar Francis, director of Addameer, a Ramallah-based organization supporting Palestinian prisoner rights.

Over 3,000 military orders govern Palestinians

In recent weeks, people have protested in cities and villages across Palestine in solidarity with the over 4,500 Palestinian prisoners currently held in Israeli prisons. 

Addameer reports srael has detained approximately 800,000 Palestinians &#8212; or 20% of the total Palestinian population &#8212; since 1967.

All Palestinians living under occupation are subject to Israeli military laws, a set of over 3,000 military orders governing every facet of their daily life. Israeli military courts were first set up in 1970 under the Security Provisions Order (SPO), also known as military order 378.

Read more:*Palestinians Find Little Justice In Israeli Military Courts - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Almost 100% conviction rate

Unequal application of the law

And although they technically live in the same geographical area, Palestinians and Israeli settlers living in the West Bank are subject to two separate legal systems: Palestinians are subject to the military courts, and settlers are governed by Israeli civil law.

Palestinians Find Little Justice In Israeli Military Courts - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Is it possible for you to discuss the thread topic?



toastman said:


> Honestly Kondor im starting to believe your claim that Sherri is a pro Israeli pretending to be an anti Zionist to mane Palestinian supporters look bad.
> 
> I mean, theres really just no way someone could be so ignorant and stupid like Sherri is.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The over 600000 illegal settlers are not governed by military law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What illegal settlers are we talking about?


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinians Find Little Justice in Israeli Military Courts
> 
> If we review the procedures in these military courts, its very hard to say that they follow fair-trial standards, explained Sahar Francis, director of Addameer, a Ramallah-based organization supporting Palestinian prisoner rights.
> 
> ...




And innocent people find their lives are on the line in the other Middle East countries because of their religious beliefs.  I don't think Mrs. Sherri ever thinks about the innocent people who are murdered, not even when they are Christians.  She is too busy demonizing the Israeli Jews to spare a moment for them.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is it possible for you to discuss the thread topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thread topic is a stinking lie. We don't need no stinking lies.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> Honestly Kondor im starting to believe your claim that Sherri is a pro Israeli pretending to be an anti Zionist to mane Palestinian supporters look bad.
> 
> I mean, theres really just no way someone could be so ignorant and stupid like Sherri is.


Well, I've never claimed Sherriah was a Mossad agent, but I've publicly speculated on the possibility around these parts on a couple of occasions, because she does so much damage to the pro-Palestinian cause - such as it is.

That blinkered, single-mindedness seems pathological, and made me want to post a related funny along those lines, a few pages back...

===============================================



Kondor3 said:


> Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid, Apartheid...



===============================================

Hell, our collegue, _TheVictorsWonIn67AndAllIGotWasThisCrummyTShirt_, neg-repped me with the high-order feedback '_Asshole_' for a simple smiley-face in response to Sherriah's reaction to the above.

That kind of feedback tells me that my shot hit its target this afternoon... positively made my posting-day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But Sherriah makes the rest of 'em look like sane, reasonable colleagues in dialogue, by comparison.


----------



## toastman (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Is it possible for you to discuss the thread topic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You see what I mean Sherri? You always always always post crap in other threads that are not related to the topic. 
How can someone be so much of a hypocrite.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Every Jewish settler in Occupied East Jerusalem and the Occupied West Bank are illegal settlers, war criminals., illegal squatters. AND there are over 600000 of these terrorists, living on stolen land in complete violation of intl law. 




Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The over 600000 illegal settlers are not governed by military law.
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "...Every Jewish settler in Occupied East Jerusalem and the Occupied West Bank are illegal settlers, war criminals., illegal squatters. AND there are over 600000 of these terrorists, living on stolen land in complete violation of intl law..."


Vae victus...

Next lifetime, tell Jordan not to attack Israel, and then lose, to boot...

For the remainder of _this_ lifetime...

Welcome to your consequences....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

The illegal settlers in the West Bank are governed by Israeli civil law and Palestinians by military law. 

An element of Apartheid exposed.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 25, 2014)

Just in  the last few days, we see many news reports of settlers attacking Palestinians in the West Bank. And they do so with relative impunity, often the IDF watches or joins in the attacks even. But Palestinians are subject to military law and are dealt with very differently.


----------



## Sally (Feb 25, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Just on the last few days, we see many news reports of settlers attacking Palestinians in the West Bank. And they do so with relative impunity, often the IDF watches or joins in the attacks even. But Palestinians are subject to military law and are dealt with very differently.



Yessiree, Mrs. Sherri doesn't care that those Christian students in Nigeria were hacked to death.  I think the news about the Christian students being hacked to death is more reliable than the news Ms. Sherri brings up about the settlers.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_

Is this a matter of "Apartheid" or a matter of legal jurisdiction.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The illegal settlers in the West Bank are governed by Israeli civil law and Palestinians by military law.
> 
> An element of Apartheid exposed.


*(COMMENT)*

The Palestinians are "protected Persons" under international law; as so many pro-Palestinians are quick to point out.  The Israelis are not.

The West Bank is under "occupation rule" where the settlements are not.

Further, for this to be "apartheid," the reason for the separate jurisdictions must somehow support:


Institutionalized regime of systematic oppression; AND,
How does the separate jurisdictions fit into a systematic oppressions when the mandate to cover Palestinians comes from the UN to protect the Palestinians?  Remembering that the UNSC Resolution 446 requires GCIV coverage.

Domination by one racial group over any other racial group; AND,
How does the separate jurisdictions facilitate a greater domination of one group over another, when the Palestinians receive greater protections under the Geneva Convention, and separates them from any possible prejudices of the Israeli system.

Committed with the intention of maintaining that regime.
How does this further the maintenance of the regime?


So your accusation suggests that the Palestinians want to be taken out from under the Protection of the Geneva Convention and placed under Israeli civil and criminal law?  Is that what you are saying?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

The Apartheid Convention declares that apartheid is a crime against humanity and that &#8220;inhuman acts resulting from the policies and practices of apartheid and similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination&#8221; are international crimes (art. 1). Article 2 defines the crime of apartheid &#8211;&#8220;which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa&#8221; &#8211; as covering &#8220;inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them&#8221;. It then lists the acts that fall within the ambit of the crime. These include murder, torture, inhuman treatment and arbitrary arrest of members of a racial group; deliberate imposition on a racial group of living conditions calculated to cause its physical destruction; legislative measures that discriminate in the political, social, economic and cultural fields; measures that divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate residential areas for racial groups; the prohibition of interracial marriages; and the persecution of persons opposed to apartheid."

United Nations Audiovisual Library of International Law

The reasons given to justify Apartheid mean absolutely nothing.

OF course, evil men always come up with reasons to justify their evil.

Will the world ever forget how America dropped two nuclear bombs on two civilian towns and justified it.

What establishes Apartheid is the elements set forth in the Apartheid Convention. 

Separate is not equal, we lived this truth out in our own American Civil Rights Movement. Segregation is inherently racist.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Apartheid Convention declares that apartheid is a crime against humanity and that &#8220;inhuman acts resulting from the policies and practices of apartheid and similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination&#8221; are international crimes (art. 1). Article 2 defines the crime of apartheid &#8211;&#8220;which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa&#8221; &#8211; as covering &#8220;inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them&#8221;. It then lists the acts that fall within the ambit of the crime. These include murder, torture, inhuman treatment and arbitrary arrest of members of a racial group; deliberate imposition on a racial group of living conditions calculated to cause its physical destruction; legislative measures that discriminate in the political, social, economic and cultural fields; measures that divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate residential areas for racial groups; the prohibition of interracial marriages; and the persecution of persons opposed to apartheid."
> 
> United Nations Audiovisual Library of International Law
> 
> ...


All of which goes to reinforce the idea that there is no Apartheid occurring within Israel.

Oh, and, by the way, Jesus called, and said to tell you he'll be late stopping-by tonight... he's running late at his Metaphorical Zionist Meeting, topside...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The law supports the proposition that Israel is an Apartheid State.
> 
> *DEAL with it, Zionist.*
> 
> ...



If you think that throwing out the term "Zionist" is an insult, think again.

I am a Zionist, and a proud one at that. Theodore Herzl all the way, baby!!

Your doing this is just as ridiculous as seeing people say "well, yeah, yer an American!!!"

Please, feel free to call me a "Zionist" anytime you like. Hell, maybe one day, I may even rep you for it, just for fun.

But I find it absolutely amazing that a member quotes a beautiful, and I mean, beautiful New Testament verse in her sig file and then goes around hating on Jews she does not even know.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The over 600000 illegal settlers are not governed by military law.
> ...



Apparently, to her, any Jew who doesn't live within the boundaries of "Israel" is illegal.

Ok, fuck the palis. The entire area is supposed to be Israel. Throw their sorry asses over the border to Jordan, as we should have done in 67. Guess that will solve the "illegals" issue.  I wonder if she calls latinos who crawl under the Texas fence "illegals" as well...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly Kondor im starting to believe your claim that Sherri is a pro Israeli pretending to be an anti Zionist to mane Palestinian supporters look bad.
> ...




Oh, that's a scary thought.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Apartheid Convention declares that apartheid is a crime against humanity and that &#8220;inhuman acts resulting from the policies and practices of apartheid and similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination&#8221; are international crimes (art. 1). Article 2 defines the crime of apartheid &#8211;&#8220;which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa&#8221; &#8211; as covering &#8220;inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them&#8221;. It then lists the acts that fall within the ambit of the crime. These include murder, torture, inhuman treatment and arbitrary arrest of members of a racial group; deliberate imposition on a racial group of living conditions calculated to cause its physical destruction; legislative measures that discriminate in the political, social, economic and cultural fields; measures that divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate residential areas for racial groups; the prohibition of interracial marriages; and the persecution of persons opposed to apartheid."
> 
> United Nations Audiovisual Library of International Law
> 
> ...




They shouldn't. And they should forget that we did the right thing. We did not start that war; Nazi Germany, Fascist Italy and imperialistic Japan started that war.  The estimates - by a land invasion - were of ca 2,000,000 dead American soldiers when all were to be said and done and so Harry Truman correctly decided that that was a price too high to pay for a war we did not start. The Japanese got EXACTLY what they deserved in that moment. They should have listened to the warnings and had they even had one bit of sense in their heads at the time, they would have capitulated just hours after Hiroshima.

So, how does your John 3:16 tie in with Nazis, Fascists and Imperialists?

You poor thing you, you really do need those meds, I think.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Apartheid Convention declares that apartheid is a crime against humanity and that inhuman acts resulting from the policies and practices of apartheid and similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination are international crimes (art. 1). Article 2 defines the crime of apartheid which shall include similar policies and practices of racial segregation and discrimination as practised in southern Africa  as covering inhuman acts committed for the purpose of establishing and maintaining domination by one racial group of persons over any other racial group of persons and systematically oppressing them. It then lists the acts that fall within the ambit of the crime. These include murder, torture, inhuman treatment and arbitrary arrest of members of a racial group; deliberate imposition on a racial group of living conditions calculated to cause its physical destruction; legislative measures that discriminate in the political, social, economic and cultural fields; measures that divide the population along racial lines by the creation of separate residential areas for racial groups; the prohibition of interracial marriages; and the persecution of persons opposed to apartheid."
> 
> United Nations Audiovisual Library of International Law
> 
> ...


So when are you giving your land back to the Indians? Or are YOU happy living in an apartheid state where Indians are segregated to reservations?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Satan is proud he is Satan.

Hitler is or was proud he is Hitler.

You are at peace with who you are.

YOU must really love Apartheid.

We all make our choices.

AS for me, I do not support Apartheid and I am thankful I am not a creature called Zionist. I cannot imagine anything in this entire world worse to be.





Statistikhengst said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The law supports the proposition that Israel is an Apartheid State.
> ...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Satan is proud he is Satan.
> 
> Hitler is or was proud he is Hitler.
> 
> ...



Oh I can think of a few things. How about an imp of Satan, a terrorist worshipping scumbag and a heretic?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> So when are you giving your land back to the Indians? Or are YOU happy living in an apartheid state where Indians are segregated to reservations?



American Indians can live anywhere they like.

Unlike Palestinians under Israeli rule.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you giving your land back to the Indians? Or are YOU happy living in an apartheid state where Indians are segregated to reservations?
> ...



American Indians shouldn't have been put in reservations in the first place.  Alcoholism and unemployment is rampant among them.  As for the Palestinians, what's your beef?  That they can't flood Israel?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> American Indians shouldn't have been put in reservations in the first place.  Alcoholism and unemployment is rampant among them.  As for the Palestinians, what's your beef?  That they can't flood Israel?



I don't support Apartheid in the West Bank.  That's my beef.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you giving your land back to the Indians? Or are YOU happy living in an apartheid state where Indians are segregated to reservations?
> ...


They want to live on your land...

Which they used to have control over...

They want to live on any piece of land that YOU want to live on, this side of the Atlantic...

So, when are you moving back to the Old World, to accommodate their Just Demands?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > American Indians shouldn't have been put in reservations in the first place.  Alcoholism and unemployment is rampant among them.  As for the Palestinians, what's your beef?  That they can't flood Israel?
> ...


There is no apartheid in the West Bank. Period. Anyone saying there is, is a fantastic liar.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > American Indians shouldn't have been put in reservations in the first place.  Alcoholism and unemployment is rampant among them.  As for the Palestinians, what's your beef?  That they can't flood Israel?
> ...


But you live in a country that has resorted to Apartheid -like behaviors, and your life is altered and greatly enriched as the beneficiary of those Apartheid -like behaviors.

How can you decry such behaviors elsewhere while living as the day-to-day beneficiary of just such things yourself?

Remove the beam in thine own eye.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> There is no apartheid in the West Bank. Period. Anyone saying there is, is a fantastic liar.



Seperate roads.

Seperate cities, towns, villages.

Discriminatory land confiscation and allocation policies.

Discriminatory curfews and collective punishment.

Discriminatory allocation of resources.

Preventing people from returning to their lands.

Disregarding of the law for Jews and not Arabs.

This is all Apartheid.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > There is no apartheid in the West Bank. Period. Anyone saying there is, is a fantastic liar.
> ...


All covered, and successfully defended against, pages ago, for the 3rd or 4th time...

Repeating the charges and specifications over and over again, after they have been successfully set aside, does not make them any truer or more operative at-law now than they were on previous occasions...

If you continue to believe in the truth of such charges, file indictments in front of the United Nations and in front of the International Criminal Court...

Until you're successful in such things, the charges and specifications, having been successfully set aside in the past, are once again set aside, with prejudice.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> If you continue to believe in the truth of such charges, file indictments in front of the United Nations and in front of the International Criminal Court...
> 
> Until you're successful in such things, the charges and specifications, having been successfully set aside in the past, are once again set aside, with prejudice.



You want me personally to file charges against Israel with the ICC for the crime of Apartheid?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > If you continue to believe in the truth of such charges, file indictments in front of the United Nations and in front of the International Criminal Court...
> ...


Nope.

Your side.

People who are competent to do such things.

Assuming you can find any.

That was an 'implicit'... an 'understood'... a 'gimme'... now... are we done playing 3rd-grade recess-yard hyper-literal Distraction Games?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Your side.
> 
> ...



Palestine will file charges iof no peace agreement is made.

Give it about a year.  As a response Israel will annex the settlement blocks and pull back to the Seperation Barrier, affectively giving the Palestinians 91.5% of the West Bank, which ain't bad.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.
> ...



The Palestinians were offered that deal in the past and refused it.  What makes you think that things will be different in the future?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Further still, what makes you think that the Israelis are willing to ACCEPT such a state of affairs, after Intifada I and II and the Gaza War... too much blood has been spilt to go back to that now, methinks... although, of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.
> ...


Talk... talk... talk...

I'm sure the Israelis are just a-tremblin' in their little booties...


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> The Palestinians were offered that deal in the past and refused it.  What makes you think that things will be different in the future?



Offer?  It won't be an offer.

Israel will simply unilaterally withdraw to the Seperation Barrier, leave a few thousand troops in the Jordan Valley, annex everything east of the barrier, and call it a day.

How Palestine chooses to respond to this new situation will be their business.

Is Israel willing to take such an action without a peace treaty with Palestine?

You bet.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Talk... talk... talk...
> 
> I'm sure the Israelis are just a-tremblin' in their little booties...



Trembling?  Why would they tremble?

This is something Israel would choose to do on their own.

The Seperation Barrier is a Plan B border, incase peace talks with Palestine fail.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you giving your land back to the Indians? Or are YOU happy living in an apartheid state where Indians are segregated to reservations?
> ...







 That is the fault of the Geneva conventions that state that occupying forces can take military action to defend its citizens. The simplest of actions would remedy the situation, sue for peace that is mutually acceptable and the IDF will leave the west bank. But beware trying to start belligerence again as then Israel would come down hard on the Palestinians in line with the Geneva conventions.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > American Indians shouldn't have been put in reservations in the first place.  Alcoholism and unemployment is rampant among them.  As for the Palestinians, what's your beef?  That they can't flood Israel?
> ...







 Then take it up with the P.A. who are in control there and ask them why they institute apartheid. Don't blame Israel for working within the rules detailed in the Geneva conventions.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > There is no apartheid in the West Bank. Period. Anyone saying there is, is a fantastic liar.
> ...








 No it is defensive occupation along the lines spelt out in the Geneva conventions. If you want to see apartheid look at any Islamic nation and see how they treat non muslims.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> No it is defensive occupation along the lines spelt out in the Geneva conventions. If you want to see apartheid look at any Islamic nation and see how they treat non muslims.



The Nazis used the "defense" excuse to justify the Nuremberg Laws.

The Afrikaners used the "defense" excuse to justify Apartheid.

You can't use the defense excuse to justify Apartheid.  

Well, you can, but everyone is going to laugh at you.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > If you continue to believe in the truth of such charges, file indictments in front of the United Nations and in front of the International Criminal Court...
> ...






 yes it is your civil duty and your right to do so, just send them an email detailing what you believe to be the situation and wait their reply. They might invite you to give your grievance in person to the full UNGC on an all expenses paid trip, and explain in full why you are wrong in your accusations. The meeting could be televised all around the world so that every person could see a complete moron get ripped a new one in regards to false accusations of apartheid in Israel.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Then take it up with the P.A. who are in control there and ask them why they institute apartheid. Don't blame Israel for working within the rules detailed in the Geneva conventions.



Israel controls more than 60% of the WB, and has imposed Apartheid there, in contravention of the Geneva Conventions.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Then take it up with the P.A. who are in control there and ask them why they institute apartheid. Don't blame Israel for working within the rules detailed in the Geneva conventions.
> ...


No Apartheid exists, at law.

Otherwise, any of several world bodies would have brought such charges and made them stick.

No such thing has happened.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.
> ...








 They already have over the last 46 years and been told that their accusations are not valid. 

 In a years time you will be tripping out the same ISLAMONAZI lies and Palestine will be getting even smaller.   They could have had 99.9% back in the day when Arafat the boy lover refused to talk peace. At best now they could realistically expect to more that 60% of the original Palestinian land allocated under UN res 181


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Time for a little review of the facts, from last night, including the substantive operative text of the Convention...



Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > "...According to the law that you cited, it is an act of Apartheid to prevent someone from being able to return to their land of residence...
> ...


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> No Apartheid exists, at law.
> 
> Otherwise, any of several world bodies would have brought such charges and made them stick.
> 
> No such thing has happened.



Charges are forthcoming, if no peace deal is signed.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > The Palestinians were offered that deal in the past and refused it.  What makes you think that things will be different in the future?
> ...







Lets just say that Israel does not have to do anything but keep putting their proposals on the table for discussion. If the P.A. keep refusing then they will be the ones facing the UN and the rest of the world. The offers have been made and the ball is now in the P.A.'s court, what ever the outcome Israel has the moral high ground due to their not making any pre conditions. While hamas is employing terrorism to intimidate the Israeli's the IDF will be in the west bank defending from any possible attacks. Read the Geneva conventions and UN res 242 for the explanation of this, and see how until all acts of belligerence cease for 1 whole year Israel can still occupy Palestine.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Talk... talk... talk...
> ...








Like all your other scenarios this one is not thought out, why would Israel move back to a position that would mean instant destruction. By just keeping the pressure up they can force the people to force the P.A. to accept a mutually agreed peace and borders. Even the arab league has washed their hands on the Palestinians after refusing to talk peace for so long.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No it is defensive occupation along the lines spelt out in the Geneva conventions. If you want to see apartheid look at any Islamic nation and see how they treat non muslims.
> ...







You don't know what you are talking about little boy, the Geneva conventions spell it out which is why your ISLAMONAZI lies have no effect. The UN has stated that there is no apartheid, the Hague has stated there is no apartheid, the world has stated there is no apartheid. Yet silly little boys like you know better than all the INTERNATIONAL LAW JUDGES that it is apartheid because you cant understand the law.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Like all your other scenarios this one is not thought out, why would Israel move back to a position that would mean instant destruction. By just keeping the pressure up they can force the people to force the P.A. to accept a mutually agreed peace and borders. Even the arab league has washed their hands on the Palestinians after refusing to talk peace for so long.



If a new border along the Seperation Barrier would mean Israel's instant destruction, why did they choose that route?

You're appreciation for Israeli's military and defense capabilities, and ability to select a defensable border, is pretty lacking. 

Israel chose the route of the Seperation Barrier as a secure eastern border, in leu of a peace treaty with Palestine.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> You don't know what you are talking about little boy, the Geneva conventions spell it out which is why your ISLAMONAZI lies have no effect. The UN has stated that there is no apartheid, the Hague has stated there is no apartheid, the world has stated there is no apartheid. Yet silly little boys like you know better than all the INTERNATIONAL LAW JUDGES that it is apartheid because you cant understand the law.



The UN has never stated that there is no Apartheid in the West Bank.

The Hague has never stated there is no Apartheid in the West Bank.

You should stop the AshkeNazi lies.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

More importantly, they have never said that Apartheid DOES exist, at law, as an actionable offense. At the end of the day, that is all that matters.




Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know what you are talking about little boy, the Geneva conventions spell it out which is why your ISLAMONAZI lies have no effect. The UN has stated that there is no apartheid, the Hague has stated there is no apartheid, the world has stated there is no apartheid. Yet silly little boys like you know better than all the INTERNATIONAL LAW JUDGES that it is apartheid because you cant understand the law.
> ...





Sent from my HP 7 using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > There is no apartheid in the West Bank. Period. Anyone saying there is, is a fantastic liar.
> ...


If any of those things do occur, it is because the Palihoovians don't act like ordinary civilized people. They need to be domesticated.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> More importantly, they have never said that Apartheid DOES exist, at law, as an actionable offense. At the end of the day, that is all that matters.



The decision will be made by the ICC and The Hauge.

But of course if they declare the regime in the West Bank to be one of Apartheid, idiots like you will declare the ICC and The Hague to be Islamonazi anti-Semites.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> If any of those things do occur, it is because the Palihoovians don't act like ordinary civilized people. They need to be domesticated.



Viewing the Palestinians as "Untermenschen", as you do, is part of the system of Apartheid in the West Bank.


----------



## toastman (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > No Apartheid exists, at law.
> ...



And who is going to make these changes?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > If any of those things do occur, it is because the Palihoovians don't act like ordinary civilized people. They need to be domesticated.
> ...


Sparky, you should live among the Palestinkians for a period to see how they react to normal societal practices.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > So when are you giving your land back to the Indians? Or are YOU happy living in an apartheid state where Indians are segregated to reservations?
> ...



Americans live on stolen land, when are you giving it back to the Indians?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

U.N. rights envoy points to apartheid in Palestinian areasMon Feb 24, 2014

GENEVA (Reuters) - Israel's policies in the West Bank and Gaza Strip appear to amount to apartheid due to its systematic oppression of the Palestinian people and de facto expropriation of their land, a United Nations investigator said in a report.

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBREA1N19I20140224?irpc=932



OF course there is Apartheid, that is why legal authorities keep releasing legal opinions documenting it.

The Zionist who did not complete the first grade needs to leave the law with those who are lawyers and have expertise with the law. 



Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> OF course there is Apartheid, that is why legal authorities keep releasing legal opinions documenting it.
> 
> The Zionist who did not complete the first grade needs to leave the law with those who are lawyers and have expertise with the law.
> 
> ...


Guess what? Nobody gives a shit about anything you say. If the asshole Arabs don't like it, they can do like you and pound sand nonstop.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Your claim is false.

Colonialism was not unlawful when struggles with Native Americans and colonists occurred in America.

Further, THE Indians did not even see themselves as owners of the land, they saw God as the owner of the land. 

Colonialism is unlawful today under principles of international law. 

Apartheid is a crime under international law today and Israel practices Apartheid.




Bumberclyde said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...


----------



## kucing (Feb 26, 2014)

there beautiful people beautiful


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your claim is false.
> 
> Colonialism was not unlawful when struggles with Native Americans and colonists occurred in America.
> 
> ...



So you can justify your stolen land, but others should give up theirs? You're a fucking hypocrite. Now you know.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wake me up when one of those sleaze-bags are sufficiently sure of such things to bring charges at-law.

Until then, it's all 'opinion' by 'special rapporteurs' and such-like useless biased bureaucrats.

Wake me up when charges are filed and when a competent international legal criminal authority finds sufficient grounds to indict and issue warrants and subpoenas.

Until then, it's all smoke and mirrors, and so much dried camel-shit.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> U.N. rights envoy points to apartheid in Palestinian areasMon Feb 24, 2014
> 
> GENEVA (Reuters) - Israel's policies in the West Bank and Gaza Strip appear to amount to apartheid due to its systematic oppression of the Palestinian people and de facto expropriation of their land, a United Nations investigator said in a report.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Your claim is false.
> ...


Isn't that a hoot?


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Americans live on stolen land, when are you giving it back to the Indians?



Land conquered in war is not stolen.

Private property confiscated for someone elses use, is stolen.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Your claim is false.
> 
> Colonialism was not unlawful when struggles with Native Americans and colonists occurred in America.
> 
> ...



What kind of phony justification is that--"They didn't see themselves as owners of the land, they saw G-d as the owner"?  They fought the colonists tooth-and-nail.  Didn't you ever see a Western movie?  Besides, Jews can say the same thing--that G-d gave the Land of Israel to the Jews.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Americans live on stolen land, when are you giving it back to the Indians?
> ...



Well then, Israel conquered the West Bank in the '67 War.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Well then, Israel conquered the West Bank in the '67 War.



well, now there are international laws about these things.

laws that Israel has sworn to uphold and respect.

its now illegal to build housing on land that you won in a war, unless you at least annex the land and reach a peace treaty with the other nation you were at war with.

not so during the 1800s.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Well then, Israel conquered the West Bank in the '67 War.
> ...



You got a point there...keep it there.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Meaning what, exactly?


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > If you continue to believe in the truth of such charges, file indictments in front of the United Nations and in front of the International Criminal Court...
> ...



You?  You're going to file charges?

>>South African Judge Richard Goldstone, head of the Report of the United Nations Fact Finding Mission on the Gaza Conflict, also known as the Goldstone Report, writing in The New York Times in October 2011, said that "in Israel, there is no apartheid. Nothing there comes close to the definition of apartheid under the 1998 Rome Statute." Goldstone noted that Arab citizens of Israel are allowed to vote, have political parties, and hold seats in the Knesset and other positions, including one on the Israeli Supreme Court. Goldstone wrote that the situation in the West Bank was more complex, but that there is no attempt to maintain "an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group", and claimed that the seemingly oppressive measures taken by Israel were taken to protect its own citizens from attacks by Palestinian militants. ~ Goldstone, Richard J. (October 31, 2011). "Israel and the Apartheid Slander". New York Times.<<

Your prejudice over reaches your knowledge and abilities.  You are too funny


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> You?  You're going to file charges?
> 
> >>South African Judge Richard Goldstone, head of the Report of the United Nations Fact Finding Mission on the Gaza Conflict, also known as the Goldstone Report, writing in The New York Times in October 2011, said that "in Israel, there is no apartheid. Nothing there comes close to the definition of apartheid under the 1998 Rome Statute." Goldstone noted that Arab citizens of Israel are allowed to vote, have political parties, and hold seats in the Knesset and other positions, including one on the Israeli Supreme Court. Goldstone wrote that the situation in the West Bank was more complex, but that there is no attempt to maintain "an institutionalized regime of systematic oppression and domination by one racial group", and claimed that the seemingly oppressive measures taken by Israel were taken to protect its own citizens from attacks by Palestinian militants. ~ Goldstone, Richard J. (October 31, 2011). "Israel and the Apartheid Slander". New York Times.<<
> 
> Your prejudice over reaches your knowledge and abilities.  You are too funny



Dick Goldstein is welcome to his opinions but he is wrong.

Israel does many things in the WB that fit the definition for Apartheid.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Tutu condemns Israeli 'apartheid

South African Archbishop Desmond Tutu has accused Israel of practising apartheid in its policies towards the Palestinians.

The Nobel peace laureate said he was "very deeply distressed" by a visit to the Holy Land, adding that "it reminded me so much of what happened to us black people in South Africa".

In a speech in the United States, carried in the UK's Guardian newspaper, Archbishop Tutu said he saw "the humiliation of the Palestinians at checkpoints and roadblocks, suffering like us when young white police officers prevented us from moving about

BBC News | AFRICA | Tutu condemns Israeli 'apartheid'

I believe Desmond Tutu over a man condemned to hell by his continued disbelief in Jesus, who sold out his morals for Zionism, when he co wrote a human rights report he later tried to walk away from.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Meaning Israel has tried to reach a peace treaty for years and the Arab League won't let the Palis make peace. Simple as that.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Watch "Israeli Apartheid exposed by South African leader (Desmond Tutu)" on YouTube


----------



## Sally (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You?  You're going to file charges?
> ...



You are only an 18-year old kid born in Gaza, Herr Weil Ich Weiss ; and even though you are entitled to your opinion, have you ever considered that you might be wrong?  Don't forget that when you go back for a visit,  you only go to Gaza and don't hang out in the West Bank to see what is going on.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sally said:


> You are only an 18-year old kid born in Gaza, Herr Weil Ich Weiss ; and even though you are entitled to your opinion, have you ever considered that you might be wrong?  Don't forget that when you go back for a visit,  you only go to Gaza and don't hang out in the West Bank to see what is going on.



An 18 year old kid born in Gaza?  I have no idea where you get such a stupid idea.

As to Goldstein's views, this time he is wrong.

The situation in the WB is one of Apartheid.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > You are only an 18-year old kid born in Gaza, Herr Weil Ich Weiss ; and even though you are entitled to your opinion, have you ever considered that you might be wrong?  Don't forget that when you go back for a visit,  you only go to Gaza and don't hang out in the West Bank to see what is going on.
> ...



Sally, I don't think Victory67 is *XXXXXX*.  In fact, I think Victory is Jewish.


----------



## Sally (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Israeli Apartheid exposed by South African leader (Desmond Tutu)" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzey6qg2lMA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Are you going to spam the board with Desmond Tutu with stuff that is very, very old?  Why not contact him and ask him to go visit the West Bank and then go visit Muslim countries where people are murdered others because of their beliefs.  How come Tutu never says anything about this?  Doesn't he care that even Christians are being killed in these countries?  I guess with Mrs. Sherri spamming about Tutu  and his never mentioning what is happening in Muslim countries with regards to Christians, he and Mrs. Sherri are birds of a feather.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> In fact, I think Victory is Jewish.



No I am not a Jew.  I have Jewish friends but I'm not a Jew.  My mother is Presbyterian and my father is Catholic.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

That's nice.

Now, all Bishop Tutu needs to do is file charges at the ICC, or at the UN, and make them stick.

At law.

At Law



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Tutu condemns Israeli 'apartheid
> 
> South African Archbishop Desmond Tutu has accused Israel of practising apartheid in its policies towards the Palestinians.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> U.N. rights envoy points to apartheid in Palestinian areasMon Feb 24, 2014
> 
> GENEVA (Reuters) - Israel's policies in the West Bank and Gaza Strip appear to amount to apartheid due to its systematic oppression of the Palestinian people and de facto expropriation of their land, a United Nations investigator said in a report.
> 
> ...







 Then why hasn't the UN made an issue of it and why hasn't the Hague issued arrest warrants  for the people involved. Could it be that they know better than you do and see only compliance with the Geneva conventions


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Americans live on stolen land, when are you giving it back to the Indians?
> ...






And reclaiming land stolen in war is legal and the Jews are doing just that. Over 80% of Jerusalem was Jewish owned in May 1948, by the time of the armistice this was reduced to zero.


 By the way the UN charter strictly prohibits land gained through war, so even if the arabs had won in 1948 they could not live in Israel and claim it as theirs.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> And reclaiming land stolen in war is legal and the Jews are doing just that. Over 80% of Jerusalem was Jewish owned in May 1948, by the time of the armistice this was reduced to zero.
> 
> By the way the UN charter strictly prohibits land gained through war, so even if the arabs had won in 1948 they could not live in Israel and claim it as theirs.



There is no evidence that 80% of Greater Jerusalem was owned by Jews before 1949.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Well then, Israel conquered the West Bank in the '67 War.
> ...







WRONG ONCE AGAIN SILLY LITTLE BOY.

 It is not illegal to build on land you own and have title to, which includes most of East Jerusalem. It is not illegal to occupy land for defence and enforce military rule on the people if they are sworn enemies of the occupiers. Once the Palestinians declare peace and agree to terms then Israel will hand them the land back as required by UN res 242 and the Geneva conventions. Once the Palestinians understand  what the law says then they will capitulate and sign for anything that is offered


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> WRONG ONCE AGAIN SILLY LITTLE BOY.
> 
> It is not illegal to build on land you own and have title to, which includes most of East Jerusalem. It is not illegal to occupy land for defence and enforce military rule on the people if they are sworn enemies of the occupiers. Once the Palestinians declare peace and agree to terms then Israel will hand them the land back as required by UN res 242 and the Geneva conventions. Once the Palestinians understand  what the law says then they will capitulate and sign for anything that is offered



You have no evidence that most of East Jerusalem was owned by Jews before 1949.

All you have is racist lies that you use to excuse Apartheid.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > You?  You're going to file charges?
> ...







 So which nation is suffering from apartheid then. As for Goldstone he being a Judge knows the LAW far better than some spotty faced little kid who has yet to have his first wet dream.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Tutu condemns Israeli 'apartheid
> 
> South African Archbishop Desmond Tutu has accused Israel of practising apartheid in its policies towards the Palestinians.
> 
> ...







 And he has been shouted down and told that he knows nothing by his own people who suffered for years. There is more apartheid in the USA than there is in Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Watch "Israeli Apartheid exposed by South African leader (Desmond Tutu)" on YouTube
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzey6qg2lMA&feature=youtube_gdata_player







 He is no more a South African leader than you are, he is just a priest that has a big mouth and puts his foot in it all the time. He very nearly lost his position over his LIES and was told by the church to say out of politics.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

victory67 said:


> sally said:
> 
> 
> > you are only an 18-year old kid born in gaza, herr weil ich weiss ; and even though you are entitled to your opinion, have you ever considered that you might be wrong?  Don't forget that when you go back for a visit,  you only go to gaza and don't hang out in the west bank to see what is going on.
> ...







bullshit


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> So which nation is suffering from apartheid then. As for Goldstone he being a Judge knows the LAW far better than some spotty faced little kid who has yet to have his first wet dream.



There is no rule that Apartheid can only apply to a soveriegn nation.  You just keep lying but its not helping your argument.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, I think Victory is Jewish.
> ...






 Then recite the Lords Prayer, the Decameron and the beatitudes like a good little Christian can.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Israel and Occupied Palestine are suffering from Apartheid, mentally challenged Zionist!




Phoenall said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Eventually Israel will face the possibility of international judgement over their Apartheid regime in the West Bank.

They will most likely instead just pull back to the Seperation Barrier, and call it a day.  This will give Palestine control of 91.5% of the West Bank.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes...

Very nice, I'm sure...

This is, like, HOW many times, you've parroted the same thing, in the last few pages...

We heard you the first time...

You're wrong, but we heard you.

Anything new to contribute?



Victory67 said:


> Eventually Israel will face the possibility of international judgement over their Apartheid regime in the West Bank.
> 
> They will most likely instead just pull back to the Seperation Barrier, and call it a day.  This will give Palestine control of 91.5% of the West Bank.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Apartheid is such an ugly practice. 

South Africans attest it is much worse in Israel and Palestine then it ever was in South Africa. 

Why don't you recite the Satanic Zionist verses that guide you Zionists for us all?

Inquiring readers want to know what makes Zionists tick and what in this world can make a soul support the Apartheid Israel carries out. 



Phoenall said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

He *IS* a funny wee little boggit, isn't he?

As most of the pro-Palestinian folk are...



Phoenall said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > And reclaiming land stolen in war is legal and the Jews are doing just that. Over 80% of Jerusalem was Jewish owned in May 1948, by the time of the armistice this was reduced to zero.
> ...





 Do you want to bet on that, or will you deny the evidence of the PLO themselves

PA: Jews Owned Land in Judea and Samaria | Jerusalem Post - Blogs

   Did you know that the PLO wrote a paper describing, in detail, the legal rights of Jews to lands that they owned prior to 1948?  

Jews who owned land have the right to have their land restored to them or to be compensated, if restitution is not materially possible. Jews are entitled to compensation for other material and non-material losses, including lost profits, lost income, etc. caused by their displacement and dispossession.

Between 1948 and 1967, as even the Palestinian Authority negotiating team has to admit, Jordan, who illegally occupied the territory that was supposed to become the "Arab State" in 1948, and Egypt confiscated Jewish-owned land, against international humanitarian law:

 Apparently, 80% of Har Homas [Jabal Abu Ghneims] land is Jewish land purchased in the forties and before.  The JNF lost land in the Dheisheh refugee camp in the West Bank as well, and this matter has been postponed for the eventual [peace] talks for over a decade.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Yes, yes, yes...
> 
> Very nice, I'm sure...
> 
> ...



You saying I am wrong, doesn't make me wrong.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

What a load of elephant shit...

The mad-dog Palestinians have been walled-off to prevent death and injury to Israeli citizens...

As inflicted upon innocent Israelis by Intifada I and II and Gazan rocket-barrage campaigns ever since...

They are now reaping the consequences of their earlier foolishness, intransigence, savagery and barbarism...

They have no one to blame but themselves...

Better luck, next lifetime...

For now, time to slink out of Rump Palestine into some neighboring Arab country in the middle of the night, and build a new life for yourselves, elsewhere...

'Cause the one you're in now is a Dead End...



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Apartheid is such an ugly practice.
> 
> South Africans attest it is much worse in Israel and Palestine then it ever was in South Africa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes, yes... Very nice, I'm sure... This is, like, HOW many times, you've parroted the same thing, in the last few pages... We heard you the first time... You're wrong, but we heard you. Anything new to contribute?
> ...


Yes, yes, yes... again, very nice.

But it doesn't speak to your incessant and unimaginative repetition.

Now does it demonstrate anything new to contribute to the conversation.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> What a load of elephant shit...
> 
> The mad-dog Palestinians have been walled-off to prevent death and injury to Israeli citizens...
> 
> ...





if it wasn't for Intifada 1, there would have never been any peace talks or a peace treaty with Jordan, nor Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> "..._if it wasn't for Intifada 1, there would have never been any peace talks or a peace treaty with Jordan, nor Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank._"


Hope it was worth what they're enduring now...

Somehow, I doubt it...

However,,,

'..._Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank?"_

Oh, good...

And here I'd been thinking that the pro-Palestinian side was claiming that they're Occupied...

But, I mean, if it's self-rule, then the rest is just a false alarm, and no problemo...


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Hope it was worth what they're enduring now...
> 
> Somehow, I doubt it...
> 
> ...



One could argue that Area A is not under Israeli Occupation, but it would be a poor argument as Israel controls entry and exit into Area A.  As for Area B, Israel certainly the land.  And of course Area C.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Harvard students collect testimonies of apartheid from Palestine to US

Wed, 02/26/2014

A Palestinian student from Gaza writes, I go to the bathroom to get ready for school, but there is no water to wash my face with. A few airstrikes in the morning are common; while a queer student of color speaks about struggling to find a safe space for himself in the world: My only option became suffering in isolating silence and living in pretense, sacrificing my life for mere survival in my private and public apartheid.

For those who believe that our campaign makes complex issues too simple, let us visit a quote from one of the testimonies: From Harvard to Palestine, my apartheid exists because people dont want me to exist.

Harvard students collect testimonies of apartheid from Palestine to US | The Electronic Intifada


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Settlements unlawful under intl law have been built on lands stolen from Palestinians in the Occupied Territories.

Settlers are governed by civil law and Palestinians in the OPT by military law, this is an Apartheid System. 


The International Court of Justice rules the settlements in the OPT that includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank are unlawful.

99. THE UN Security Council declared in resolutions 237 (1967), 271 (1969), 446 (1979), 681 (1990), and 799 (1992) the applicability of the Geneva Conventions (1949) to the Israeli occupation of the Palestinian territories. These resolutions also include the Security Council conclusions that the Israeli settlements in those occupied territories are illegal as per article 49, para. 6 of those same Geneva Conventions (1949)

The Court concludes that the Israeli settlements in the Occupied Palestinian Territory (including East Jerusalem) have been established in breach of international law.Articles 99 & 120 - The Court rulesIsraeli settlements are in violation of international law.

120. In agreement with Security Council resolution 452 (1979) and 465 (1980), "the Court concludes that the Israeli settlements in the Occupied Palestinian Territory (including East Jerusalem) have been established in breach of international law".

Study Guide: Settlements are illegal


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

What does this have to do with Apartheid?



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The International Court of Justice rules the settlements in the OPT that includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank are unlawful.
> 
> 99. THE UN Security Council declared in resolutions 237 (1967), 271 (1969), 446 (1979), 681 (1990), and 799 (1992) the applicability of the Geneva Conventions (1949) to the Israeli occupation of the Palestinian territories. These resolutions also include the Security Council conclusions that the Israeli settlements in those occupied territories are illegal as per article 49, para. 6 of those same Geneva Conventions (1949)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 26, 2014)

The Electronic Intifada...

People who have no clue what constitutes Apartheid...

Yeah, there's credibility...



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Harvard students collect testimonies of apartheid from Palestine to US
> 
> Wed, 02/26/2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The International Court of Justice rules the settlements in the OPT that includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank are unlawful.
> 
> 99. THE UN Security Council declared in resolutions 237 (1967), 271 (1969), 446 (1979), 681 (1990), and 799 (1992) the applicability of the Geneva Conventions (1949) to the Israeli occupation of the Palestinian territories. These resolutions also include the Security Council conclusions that the Israeli settlements in those occupied territories are illegal as per article 49, para. 6 of those same Geneva Conventions (1949)
> 
> ...


Your own government doesn't recognize the world court. Next!


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67,  _et al,_

I thought that Areas "A" - "B" and "C" were covered under the Oslo Accords (Oslo II in particular).  MAP



Victory67 said:


> One could argue that Area A is not under Israeli Occupation, but it would be a poor argument as Israel controls entry and exit into Area A.  As for Area B, Israel certainly the land.  And of course Area C.


*(QUESTION)*

Is it not subject to the Article V - Permanent Status Negotiations, Oslo I, which is the negotiations now in progress?

The Palestinians are at the Peace Table now.  Can they make it work?  Can they negotiate in good faith?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 26, 2014)

Bumberclyde,  _et al,_

Yes, this is probably accurate.

Just to put this in the right frame, I believe we are talking about the International Criminal Court (ICC), created by the Rome Statute, to prosecute &#8220;gross human rights abuses.&#8221;



Bumberclyde said:


> Your own government doesn't recognize the world court. Next!


*(COMMENT)*

American Foreign Policy, whatever it is, is not well defined or even practical in some cases.

President Obama, and former Presidents Clinton and Bush expressed reservations _(by not ratifying the treaty)_ and declined to endorsement the ICC - that could lead to politically-motivated prosecution of Americans, and government leaders; including US military personnel.

It would take a complete turn-around in US Policy and a very swift pullout of a number of theater operations (hegemonic political-military missions); and the adoption of a Non-Interference Posture.  And even then, we would have to wait until all the leadership associated with the War of Terror, Afghanistan and Iraq, have past away.   We would have to stop military aid and most other aid, and cut off most ties with other nations to which we hold a mutual defense agreement.  We would even have to cut all ties with the Palestinians.

The shift would be such that the US would step away from the table as a World Leader. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 26, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes, yes...
> ...



Is Israel an Apartheid State? - Prager University


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 26, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/01/opinion/israel-and-the-apartheid-slander.html
CAMERA: Deconstructing "Israeli Apartheid"
Apartheid in Israel? Hardly. - Los Angeles Times


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 26, 2014)

aris2chat.

This is a "private video;" unavailable to the public.



aris2chat said:


> Is Israel an Apartheid State? - Prager University



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 26, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> aris2chat.
> 
> This is a "private video;" unavailable to the public.
> 
> ...



Transcript is there.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Harvard students discuss Apartheid.

CAN the Ziomoron read English?




Kondor3 said:


> The Electronic Intifada...
> 
> People who have no clue what constitutes Apartheid...
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

The issue is not unlawfulness of the US, it is Apartheid practiced by Israel. 

Do you have the mental intellect to discuss Apartheid in Israel and Palestine where these illegal settlements are?

And I think you are actually confusing The International Court of Justice with the ICC. 




Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > The International Court of Justice rules the settlements in the OPT that includes East Jerusalem and the West Bank are unlawful.
> ...


----------



## Sally (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Harvard students discuss Apartheid.
> 
> CAN the Ziomoron read English?
> 
> ...



Everyone here speaks and understands English quite well, unlike your Iranian gang who had to take ESL classes.  Meanwhile, have you ever thought that people are tired of your blabbering about Apartheid constantly (especially when South Africans themselves who have visited Israel say there is no Apartheid there).  Why not concentrate instead on the innocent people who have been murdered and are still being murdered by your friends.  I have a great idea to get Mrs. Sherri out of the house and away from her computer where she spends her days running around the Internet writing derogatory things about Israel and the Jews.  She can lead a group of these nutty BDS students on a tour of Muslim countries so that they can see with their own eyes how minorities are treated there.  In many of these countries, they will be lucky to get out alive. 

UCLA BDS Supporter Melts Down After Student Council Rejects Anti-Israel Resolution (VIDEO) | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

SILLY SALLY does not have to post on this thread if it does not want to.

No one forces the Zionist to post here. 

As for me, I oppose the Apartheid Israel practices and believe the proper response to Apartheid is to speak out against it.

AND I believe Mandela and Desmond Tutu when they say Israel practices Apartheid, and I also know the legal  definition of Apartheid and I Know Israel practices it.


----------



## Sally (Feb 26, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SILLY SALLY does not have to post on this thread if it does not want to.
> 
> No one forces the Zionist to post here.
> 
> ...



It really is ridiculous for someone who is obviously mentally ill to call someone else silly.  You can believe whomever you want to believe, and I will believe those South Africans who have visited Israel and who have actually seen that there is no apartheid there.  Maybe you should take a trip to Israel, Mrs. Sherri, just like the South Africans have so that you can see for yourself.  Then take a trip to Saudi Arabia and see apartheid practiced there.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2014)

Alternative Information Center (AIC) - New Israeli apartheid legislation

New Israeli apartheid legislation

Published on Wednesday, 26 February 2014 11:33

Written by Alternative Information Center (AIC)


The Israeli Knesset has adopted a new law which recognizes Muslim and Christian Arab communities as separate identities, giving them their own representation on an employment commission.

The law, which was passed on Monday Feb. 23, was sponsored by Yariv Levin (Likud-Beyteinu) and expands the Equal Employment Opportunity Commission from five to 10 members, giving separate seats to representatives of Christian and Muslim Arab workers' groups.

Palestine Liberation Organization officials also condemned the law. PLO executive committee member, Hanan Ashrawi , said in a statement that the new law seeks to create a new division among Palestinians &#8220;based on religion.&#8221;


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Alternative Information Center (AIC) - New Israeli apartheid legislation
> 
> New Israeli apartheid legislation
> 
> ...



You obviously don't visit Israel too often
The Christians want NOTHING to do with the Muslims.
Israel's doing the Christians a tremendous favor.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

That is not what Christians I read about say, they see themselves as Palestinians treated as second class citizens by an Apartheid Regime and they support the Boycott of Israel. 

They wrote the document entitled Kairos Palestine.




Indeependent said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Alternative Information Center (AIC) - New Israeli apartheid legislation
> ...


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if Israel has "stolen" land. Those fucking asshole arabs have more than enough land already, and they fucked all of it up. So why should anyone want to give them more land?
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

Israel started the 1967 war.

And the Occupation in the OPT commenced and Apartheid practices followed.


----------



## proudveteran06 (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel started the 1967 war.
> 
> And the Occupation in the OPT commenced and Apartheid practices followed.



Another Pro Palestinian lie


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__-WD09sZN0]Prager University- Is Israel an Apartheid State HD *1080* - YouTube[/ame]



TRANSCRIPT:

Is Israel an apartheid state? More and more these days one hears this charge made. 

Oddly, when South Africa was an apartheid state, no one accused Israel of being one. The reason the charge was never made then and shouldn't be made now is the same: There is no truth to it. To those who know something about Israel or have just visited there once, the accusation is absurd, if not obscene. Indeed, it's a libel. But many people don't know very much about Israel, so let's respond to this accusation. 

First, what exactly is an apartheid state? And, does Israel -- or any one other country -- fit that definition? 

Let's look at South Africa, the country that came up with this term. In South Africa from 1948 to 1994, there was an official policy that declared blacks second-class citizens in every aspect of life. Blacks couldn't vote, couldn't hold political office, were forced to reside in certain locations; couldn't marry whites; couldn't even use the same public rest rooms as whites.

Not one -- not one -- of those restrictions applies to the many Arabs living in Israel.

One and a half million Arabs live in Israel; they constitute about 20% of that country's population. Every single one of them has the same exact rights as all other Israeli citizens -- and they always have. They can vote, and they do. They can serve in the Israeli parliament, and they do. They can own property, businesses, and work in professions alongside other Israelis, and they do. They can be judges, and they are. 

Here's one powerful example: it was an Arab judge  an Arab judge - who sentenced the former President of Israel to jail on a rape charge. And no one batted an eyelash that an Arab judge would sentence a Jewish president to prison.

Some other examples: Reda Mansour is the youngest ambassador in Israel's history; Walid Badir is an international soccer star on Israel's national team; Rana Raslan is the former Miss Israel; Ishmael Khaldi was the deputy consul of Israel in San Francisco; Khaled abu Toameh is a major journalist with the Jerusalem Post; Ghaleb Majadele was until recently a Minister in the Israeli Government. They are all Israeli Arabs. Not one is a Jew. 

And how many people outside of Israel know that all the road signs in Israel, for example, are in English, Hebrew and Arabic?

Not only is Israel not an apartheid state, Arabs in Israel are freer than any Arabs in the Arab world. No Arab in any Arab country has the civil rights and personal liberty that Arabs in Israel have. That's because Israel is a pluralistic liberal democracy, the only one in that part of the world. 

Now you might say, "Well, okay. Palestinians who live inside Israel have all these rights, but what about the Palestinians who live in what are commonly known as the occupied territories? Aren't they treated differently? 

Well, yes, of course, they are  because they're not citizens of Israel; they are are governed by either the Palestinian Authority or Hamas. The only control Israel has over these people's lives takes place when they want to enter Israel. Then they are subjected to long lines and strict searches because Israel has to weed out potential terrorists. 

And what about the security wall that divides Israel and the West Bank? Is that an example of apartheid?

That's rather easy to respond to: Is the security fence built between the United States and Mexico an example of apartheid? Of course, not. 

Israel built its security wall solely in order to keep terrorists from entering Israel and murdering its citizens. And you know what? It's worked. The wall, most of which, by the way, is an electronic fence, went up in 2002 during a time when Palestinians suicide bombers were regularly murdering Israeli civilians in buses, on streets, and in restaurants. At the moment the barrier went up terrorism went down  almost to zero. 

So then, why is Israel called an apartheid state? 

Because by comparing the freest, most equitable country in the Middle East to the former South Africa, those who hate Israel hope they can persuade uninformed people that Israel doesn't deserve to exist just as apartheid South Africa didn't deserve to exist.

And if you don't believe me, just ask the people who know better than anyone else, what a lie it is that Israel is an apartheid state  the one out of every five Israelis who is an Arab. Which is why they prefer to live in the Jewish state than in any Arab state.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> Prager University- Is Israel an Apartheid State HD *1080* - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the best video to-date that I have seen on this subject.

Brava!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Sally said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Harvard students discuss Apartheid.
> ...



Is Sherri an Iranian?

Well, that explains some things.

Perhaps Sherri, since she is so smart, can explain to us why Iranian law sees the value of a jewish life as 1/17th the value of a muslim's life.

We can all wait to hear this enlightening answer.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Alternative Information Center (AIC) - New Israeli apartheid legislation
> 
> New Israeli apartheid legislation
> 
> ...






 So you are against giving the Christians more recognition and involving them in the decision making instead of having to rely on arab muslims. The law has increased the number of seats from 5 to 10 and closed the door on arab muslims railroading their needs through. How can it be apartheid when it is giving the minorities more freedoms and rights.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel started the 1967 war.
> 
> And the Occupation in the OPT commenced and Apartheid practices followed.



Imagine them taking umbrage at the PLO terrorists target-attacking Israeli civilian-only groups with 35 raids against Israelis in 1965,41 in 1966, and 37 terror attacks in the first four months of 1967. Imagine Russia feeding Syria false information about an alleged military buildup of the Israeli army along the border (all not true), and Syria caterwauling to Egypt, who decided to close the Straight of Tiran, and Syria messing with Israel's water rights and sending harassing bombing missions with an under-the-table agreement with U Thant of the UN to criticize Israel for its retaliation against the killing, maiming, and harassing of Israeli civilians and places of worship.

 Just think of the shaming done on Israel for standing up to all those murderous bullies! How dare they!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israel started the 1967 war.
> ...



Amen.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israel started the 1967 war.
> 
> And the Occupation in the OPT commenced and Apartheid practices followed.



And you live on stolen indian land.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

Apartheid in Action Today


APN's daily news review from Israel

Thursday February 27, 2014

"Quote of the day: &#8220;They touched me all over my body. They even asked me about my bones. They asked me to take off my slacks, my bra."
-- Ezies Elias Shehadeh, an Israeli-Arab tourism teacher at a Jewish high school, on being separated from her students and strip-searched at Eilat airport on the way back from a school trip."

APN's daily review of the Hebrew media: Thursday February 27, 2014


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israel started the 1967 war.
> ...



YOU still have nothing to add to the discussion of Apartheid in Iarael. 

Nothing happening anywhere to anyone elss in another place and time excuses or justifies Apartheid Israel practices. 

And your claim is a lie.

My ancestors were native Americans.

And Colonialism was not unlawful when America was settled .

TRY to deal with the topic,  Apartheid practiced by Israel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

No claim you come up with justifies Israel's Apartheid. 

Can the Zionist address the thread topic?




freedombecki said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israel started the 1967 war.
> ...


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_

How is this, in any way, related to "Apartheid?"



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Apartheid in Action Today
> 
> APN's daily news review from Israel
> 
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

These types of searches go on all over the world.  Just because it happened to an Israeli doesn't mean it has anything to do with "Apartheid."  There could have been any number of reasons this particular search was performed.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Yeah, I know it's a scary thought, but - with Sherriah as contrast, some of these other clowns come-off looking Normal by comparison... a troubling state of affairs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It's one thing, to try to sell the idea of Apartheid where none exists... it's quite another to parrott propaganda points with no give and take as part of a rational and interactive dialogue.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 27, 2014)

sherrimunnerlyn said:


> bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > "..."
> ...


Are you pure Native American?

Are *ALL* of your ancestors Native American?

If not, what 'percentage' of 'Native American' are you, approximately?

Do you even know?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Apartheid in Action Today
> 
> 
> APN's daily news review from Israel
> ...



I know I'm searched pretty thoroughly at the airport, thanks to Arab terrorists.  The people on this Board probably never go on trips.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


You're a native? And you argue in favor of colonialism? 

Keeping prisoners, terrorist and generally all around bad people in jail isn't apartheid, it's common sense.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 27, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Israel started the 1967 war.
> ...



That is quite true.  But, although it is a fait accompli, was it "right" for the Europeans to engage in ethnic cleansing and genocide against the native americans?  The ethnic cleansing and genocide of the Christians and Muslims in Palestine can be prevented, should the world try to prevent it?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Ethnic cleansing and genocide are 2 different things.  I don't know about "Palestine", but Israeli-Christian volunteers in the IDF is at an all-time high.  I think they're 300 now.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

They go together like a horse and carriage and Apartheid emerges.





ForeverYoung436 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, I am a descendant of native Americans who would not even exist but for my Native American ancestors.

AND where did I say I supported Colonialism?

I never said such a thing. 

And History of no nations or people  excuses or justifies present day Apartheid Israel practices.




Bumberclyde said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 27, 2014)

Sherri is a liar. No one should take her seriously. She has no credibility in any of her posts, shes just a vile, hateful, ugly Nazi.

But Im sure you all knew that already


----------



## Sally (Feb 27, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sherri is a liar. No one should take her seriously. She has no credibility in any of her posts, shes just a vile, hateful, ugly Nazi.
> 
> But Im sure you all knew that already



Not  only that, but she is mentally ill.  I certainly wish that she would see someone for her mental problems so that she could lead a normal life like any woman in her early to mid fifties does.  Women of that age who are sane don't run around the Internet all day long writing derogatory remarks about Israel and the Jews.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_
> 
> How is this, in any way, related to "Apartheid?"
> 
> ...



The easy answer, also the truthful one, is that this is not apartheid. Quite obviously, it is not.

Israel is forced to be this stringent at the border now that the wall is working so effectively at reducing terrorism to practically nil in Eretz Israel, but at the border, they catch one or two crazy per day. 2 * 365 = - well, you can do the math.

And under the suicide bombers were also females who strapped bombs under their boobs, so forgive me for being so blunt, I don't give flying fuck whether the palis like these searches or not. If they don't like it, then they don't need to cross the border, plain and simple, for it's their unhuman bloodlust that has led to the need for these precautions in the first place.

SherriM is just blowing smoke out her ass, as usual. No big surprise there.


----------



## Sally (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Yes, I am a descendant of native Americans who would not even exist but for my Native American ancestors.
> 
> AND where did I say I supported Colonialism?
> 
> ...



You don't even seem to have a problem with the Muslims killing each other (plus others) because of the sect they belong to in the various Muslim countries.  Perhaps since murder is very pemanent, you should be condemning this.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Two things:

1.) There is no ethnic cleansing going on. That is all lies, lies, lies. There is no genocide going on, not at the hands of Jews and definitely not within Israel. Now, go ask Hamas why they have so much fun throwing their own brethren off of tall buildings, to their death.  Feel free to go ask those animals.

2.) There is no "Palestine". There is a state named "Israel" and there are territories currently called the "Palestinian Territories", PA for short.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sherri is a liar. No one should take her seriously. She has no credibility in any of her posts, shes just a vile, hateful, ugly Nazi.
> 
> But Im sure you all knew that already




Indeed.


But she's kind of fun to bat around.

However, I could swear that I am reading two entirely different styles of writing from posting to posting from here, almost as if....as if... like, two different people are there...


Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## jillian (Feb 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1.) There is no ethnic cleansing going on. That is all lies, lies, lies. There is no genocide going on, not at the hands of Jews and definitely not within Israel. Now, go ask Hamas why they have so much fun throwing their own bretheren off of tall buildings, to their death.  Feel free to go ask those animals.
> 
> 2.) There is no "Palestine". There is a state named "Israel" and there are territories currently called the "Palestinian Territories", PA for short.



but they have so much more fun lying and making up things.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...







Would that mean a drop in the birth rate for the Palestinians followed by a rise in the death rate. How can there be a Genocide when the population if growing


----------



## jillian (Feb 27, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



except there has never been ethnic cleansing in israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> They go together like a horse and carriage and Apartheid emerges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 Then the increasing population shows that neither exist and so apartheid in out of the argument by default.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

This was an Israeli treated in this fashion by their own  Israeli government, just because she was Arab.

HAS your government forced you to strip naked in front of them at an airport in your country like this?

IT'S so easy for some to discount discrimination victims of Apartheid suffer. 

Israeli Jews are not subject to this treatment. 




RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_
> 
> How is this, in any way, related to "Apartheid?"
> 
> ...


----------



## toastman (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This was an Israeli treated in this fashion by their own  Israeli government, just because she was Arab.
> 
> HAS your government forced you to strip naked in front of them at an airport in your country like this?
> 
> ...



Israeli Jew dont hide bombs or materials for bombs in their shoes, clothes, ass , etc...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Probably has something to do with Arabs of the West Bank and Gaza swearing mortal oaths to slit the Jews' throats and drive them into the sea, and trying to do that, literally and figuratively, for 66+ years - rather than anything much to do with non-existent Apartheid there. When you're part of - or look like part of - a group that has been trying to kill your people for 66+ years, you might end-up experiencing an occasional shake-down or strip-search that some other folks would not. Unfortunate, and embarrassing, but understandable, at first glance. Safety first. True Story.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This was an Israeli treated in this fashion by their own  Israeli government, just because she was Arab.
> 
> HAS your government forced you to strip naked in front of them at an airport in your country like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

And hear how Apartheid Israel practices ethnic cleansing, yesterday and today.


Watch "The Ethnic Cleansing of Palestine. By Ilan Pappe" on YouTube


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

Ethnic Cleansing

The United Nations Commission of Experts, in a January 1993 report to the Security Council, defined &#8220;ethnic cleansing&#8221; as &#8220;rendering an area ethnically homogenous by using force or intimidation to remove persons of given groups from the area.&#8221; It said ethnic cleansing was carried out in the former Yugoslavia by means of murder, torture, arbitrary arrest and detention, extrajudicial executions, rape and sexual assault, confinement of the civilian population, deliberate military attacks or threats of attacks on civilians and civilian areas, and wanton destruction of property. The Commission&#8217;s final report in May 1994 added these crimes: mass murder, mistreatment of civilian prisoners and prisoners or war, use of civilians as human shields, destruction of cultural property, robbery of personal property, and attacks on hospitals, medical personnel, and locations with the Red Cross/Red Crescent emblem. - See more at: http://www.crimesofwar.org/a-z-guide/ethnic-cleansing/#sthash.J5g1y3Qo.dpuf

http://www.crimesofwar.org/a-z-guide/ethnic-cleansing/




The crime of "genocide"**defined in internation lawArticle II describes two elements of the crime of genocide:

1) the*mental element,*meaning the*"intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such", and

2) the*physical element*which includes five acts described in sections a, b, c, d and e. A crime must include*both elements*to be called "genocide."

Article III described five punishable forms of the crime of genocide: genocide; conspiracy, incitement, attempt and complicity.

http://www.preventgenocide.org/genocide/officialtext.htm


Definition Apartheid

http://www1.umn.edu/humanrts/instree/apartheid-supp.html

You do not. seem to know the definition of either ethnic cleansing or genocide. 




Phoenall said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > They go together like a horse and carriage and Apartheid emerges.
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Watch...

The Jewish waiter help get Christianity off the ground...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2skwoHvw-3w]Mel Brooks - Last Supper - History of the world Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]

With a traditional Palestinian meal...

At a traditional Palestinian inn...

No apartheid there...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah, I'm thinking it could have something to do with that...




Kondor3 said:


> Probably has something to do with Arabs of the West Bank and Gaza swearing mortal oaths to slit the Jews' throats and drive them into the sea, and trying to do that, literally and figuratively, for 66+ years - rather than anything much to do with non-existent Apartheid there. When you're part of - or look like part of - a group that has been trying to kill your people for 66+ years, you might end-up experiencing an occasional shake-down or strip-search that some other folks would not. Unfortunate, and embarrassing, but understandable, at first glance. Safety first. True Story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

I look at the crimes the UN addressed as present in ethnic cleansing situations and we see crimes Israel regularly carries out in her Occupation of Palestine by the Apartheid Regime, an ethnic cleansing operation that is ongoing today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I look at the crimes the UN addressed as present in ethnic cleansing situations and we see crimes Israel regularly carries out in her Occupation of Palestine by the Apartheid Regime, an ethnic cleansing operation that is ongoing today.




I think I am beginning to understand why you also zeroed your rep out. Were I to write such untrue swill all the time, I would probably zero my rep out as well.

First, Israel is a Liberal Democracy and not a Regime. Learn to get your terms right. In the USA, we also have whackadoodles who use the term whenever the "other guy" is in office. At some point in time, it gets really boring.

Second, it is not an occupation of "Palestine". There is no "Palestine". There is a "Palestinian Authority" and there are the territories, but there is no "Palestine". There has never been a King of Queen of a "Palestine" and there is not "Palestine" currency.

Maybe one day, you would prefer a dose of reality to the stuff you are taking right now...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I look at the crimes the UN addressed as present in ethnic cleansing situations and we see crimes Israel regularly carries out in her Occupation of Palestine by the Apartheid Regime, an ethnic cleansing operation that is ongoing today.
> ...



This imp of Satan wouldn't know reality if it bitch slapped her upside the head. What can you expect from someone who uses David Duke as a reference and celebrates when her Palestinian heroes murders Jews? Or claims to be a Christian and then condemns people to hell?


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_

There is a reason for searches; always!



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This was an Israeli treated in this fashion by their own  Israeli government, just because she was Arab.
> 
> HAS your government forced you to strip naked in front of them at an airport in your country like this?
> 
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

First-off, I have been subjected to invasive searches in other countries.  And it is not a matter of "Apartheid" at all.  It is threat based in most cases.

What is the threat?

The danger is based on the communicated threat, the capacity to carry-out that threat, and the past history of criminal behaviors demonstrating the willingness to engage in threat activity.​
The Communicated Threat

The threat comes in multiple forms.  It can be the open statement like:


The statement of Issam 'Adwan (2013), HAMAS Director of Refugee Affairs Department:  
"The resistance may find itself forced to attack the enemy's interests and senior officials outside the occupied territory." 
"The Palestinian resistance may find at a certain stage that the path of martyrdom operations is more effective, and it must not rule out the use of any method that can inflict pain on the enemy and deter it. 
The resistance may find itself at a certain stage forced to damage the interests of the [Israeli] occupation's allies, and the parties that provide it with funds, arms, and media support. It is the resistance that will decide when to adopt this path, and how, when, and where.


It can be a Policy Statement, Covenant or Charter:
Article 9:  Armed struggle is the only way to liberate Palestine. This is the overall strategy, not merely a tactical phase. The Palestinian Arab people assert their absolute determination and firm resolution to continue their armed struggle and to work for an armed popular revolution for the liberation of their country and their return to it.
Article 10: Commando (Feday'ee) action constitutes the nucleus of the Palestinian popular liberation war. This requires its escalation, comprehensiveness, and the mobilization of all the Palestinian popular and educational efforts and their organization and involvement in the armed Palestinian revolution.
Article 13:  There is no solution for the Palestinian question except through Jihad. 
Article 15:   Jihad becomes the individual duty of every Moslem.


It can come as a solemn oath to execute an explicite action:
The Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition. The only way to establish partition is first to wipe them out  man, woman and child.


It can come in various capacities:


This morning Israeli authorities, including the Israel Defense Forces, Shin Bet, and the Israeli Police, attempted to arrest Mohammed Asi, a Palestinian wanted in connection with the Nov. 21 bus bombing in Tel Aviv, near the village of Bilin. He was killed in a shootout with IDF forces after resisting arrest.
Read more: Wanted Palestinian terrorist suspected in bus bombing killed in shootout - Threat Matrix​

Actions by individuals unconnected to terror organizations present a new challenge for Israeli security forces. The biggest clues may be found after the fact on social media networks.
Read More:  Haaretz *new challenge for Israeli security forces​

The al-Aqsa Martyr Brigades (AAMB), an armed militant group tied to Abbas Fatah party, said in a statement released earlier this week that Friday would mark a green light to start guerrilla operations against the brutal Israeli occupation, according to a copy of the groups purported statement posted on one of its websites.
Read More:  Washington Free Beacon Palestinian Terror Group Threatens Attacks on Jewish Holy Day | Washington Free Beacon​

This is a totally barbaric act. This is a deep problem with the entire Palestinian society, Dr. Dan Shiftan, head of the National Security Studies Center at the University of Haifa, said Wednesday in response to the disturbing pictures from a Gaza kindergarten party published on Ynet.  The photos showed children at an Islamic Jihad-run kindergarten celebrating their graduation by dressing up in army attire, waving toy rifles and chanting anti-Israel slogans.
Read More:  The Algemeiner Palestinian Children?s Indoctrination into Terrorism a Real Threat | Jewish & Israel News Algemeiner.com​
Or the threat can be demonstrated by its capacity through history (piracy, hijackings, suicide bombings, ambushes, etc).  And that could go on for pages.

The problem is, you don't have a threat profile that covers ever possibility.  That means the security measure need to be broad and adaptable.   It could come in any form, fore as the Palestinians say:  By any means necessary _(cleric, school teacher, lawyer, doctor, anyone; even children)_.  To date, there has been no limit found that the Hostile Arab Palestinian will not cross.

But that is the nature of the threat.  Sad, but clearly, it is not "Apartheid" but a "Countermeasure" to the articulated potential threat presented by the HoAP.  It is what it is.  And if the security countermeasures become lax, don't think for a moment that the HoAP will not identify it and exploit it.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Oh, really, David Duke is one of her heroes?? Wow, go figure...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2014)

We are speaking of a strip search of an Israeli woman who teaches in a Jewish school, by her very own government.

Classic illustration of Apartheid, one people, Arabs, of that country, singled out for discriminatory treatment. 

You must have hated the American Civil Rights Movement and an end to us singling out Americans of a certain color for this type of treatment.

THERE is no justification for these Apartheid discriminatory racist bigoted prejudiced degrading dehumanizing practices.

No justification whatsoever for Apartheid practiced by Israel.




RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_
> 
> There is a reason for searches; always!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yes. She's particularly fond of David Duke. Jew haters stick together.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "..._No justification whatsoever for Apartheid practiced by Israel_..."


Even a broken clock is right, twice a day.

You are absolutely correct here.

There is no justification whatsoever for Apartheid practiced by Israel.

Because Israel does not practice Apartheid.

Q.E.D.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "..._No justification whatsoever for Apartheid practiced by Israel_..."
> ...



They do practise it in the West Bank.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...




Eeewww!!!


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> ...They do practise it in the West Bank.


That is an internal matter for the Palestinian Authority.


----------



## Victory67 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> > ...They do practise it in the West Bank.
> ...



You're such a jackass.  The PA doesn't control Area C or Area B.

They don't control the Israeli roads that wind around Area A.

They don't control the Israeli laws that steal Arab land in Area C and B.

They have no control over the Israeli Apartheid regime in the WB.

Learn some facts, jackass.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> No claim you come up with justifies Israel's Apartheid.
> 
> Can the Zionist address the thread topic?
> 
> ...



You invited the discussion with your facts all jumbled up on the 1967 war of Israel's response to terrorism in the region on all fronts. I set the record straight on the leadup to the 1967 War in which Israel basically said "We aren't taking the murder of Israeli civilians lightly any more. Pay the price."

 The real Apartheid is the way Muslims treat Jews. The statistics are staggering. A nation of 8 million Jews standing against a dozen Muslim homicidal, maniacs rubberstamped by a religion of a billion with a 10% margin of jihadists ready to kill any Jew they see, regaling each kill with dancing in the streets and shooting rifles into the air.

 Then I see this twisted blame-game thread projecting a victimized Israel as the instigator of some kind of Apartheid because they are determined to survive in the face of murderous attacks, withholding of water through criminal acts, and conspiratorial blockading Israel's trade with the outside world who appreciates their hard work and excellence in the product market.

 It ain't me, babe, who's off topic. But you're off your rocker if you think perspicacious people will fall for such venal anti-Jewish hubris.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 27, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_

OK, I am a little slow here.



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I look at the crimes the UN addressed as present in ethnic cleansing situations and we see crimes Israel regularly carries out in her Occupation of Palestine by the Apartheid Regime, an ethnic cleansing operation that is ongoing today.


*(COMMENT)*

What are you talking about?  There is no "ethnic cleansing."  The Palestinian Population is rising, not falling.  It is an Occupied Territory pending a formal and final peace accord.

There is no:

forced migration 
deportation, 
population transfer of Palestinians, 
mass murder, 
intimidation.

Rather than rave with these very broad sweeping terms and accusations, say specifically what you mean by example.



			
				Definitions:  Model UN Far West 50th Agenda said:
			
		

> Genocide: The deliberate and systematic destruction of a racial, political, or cultural group.
> 
> Ethnic Cleansing: The elimination of an unwanted group from a society, as by genocide or forced migration.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ MUNFW 50th Agenda



Now we we know that the Hostile Arab Palestinian (HoAP) expressed the solemn declaration for Genocide against the Jewish People.  The question is, was that a failed attempt at ethnic cleaning?

What is you specifics for discussion.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 27, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...


Awwwwww... I don't think you liked my answer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh, and... by the way... "practi*s*e" ???

With an "S"?

Somehow, I don't think that was a typo.

Traces of Briitish (_Original Recipe_) English spelling?

As mastered somewhere outside the United States [ with its American (_Extra-Crispy Recipe_) English spelling...( practi*c*e ) ]

The things that make one go.... "Hmmmmmmm...."


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 28, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This was an Israeli treated in this fashion by their own  Israeli government, just because she was Arab.
> 
> HAS your government forced you to strip naked in front of them at an airport in your country like this?
> 
> ...







It happens all over the world, the decent civilised people fear Islamic terrorism so put in place these measures. The muslims cant claim racism as it is a defensive measure, and if they make an issue out of it the west could close its doors to them


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 28, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I look at the crimes the UN addressed as present in ethnic cleansing situations and we see crimes Israel regularly carries out in her Occupation of Palestine by the Apartheid Regime, an ethnic cleansing operation that is ongoing today.






First things first there is no apartheid in Israel, and the west bank is covered by the Geneva conventions. There is no ethnic cleansing as the Palestinians have all their rights in place. There is no genocide as the populating is increasing .


 So try again sharia sherry to show real evidence of your ISLAMONAZI BLOOD LIBELS


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 28, 2014)

So what it was a valid search by security personnel doing their job. It happens in all countries including the USA, were people are strip searched by border guards, police, customs etc. They don't need a judges authorisation to do it either, just reasonable grounds like drugs or terrorism. Would you rather see children blown to pieces by an IED in an Israeli school, or hear of a woman strip searched because of border guards suspicions. What is more important the lives of children or a woman being slightly put out.










SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We are speaking of a strip search of an Israeli woman who teaches in a Jewish school, by her very own government.
> 
> Classic illustration of Apartheid, one people, Arabs, of that country, singled out for discriminatory treatment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 28, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





 How many more times little boy, read the Geneva conventions and see what can be put in place, then look at what Israel have put in place

NO APARTHEID IN ISRAEL


----------



## Phoenall (Feb 28, 2014)

Victory67 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Victory67 said:
> ...







 Wrong little boy they have full control over everything, they just choose to ignore it. They deal with Israel in an adult manner and Israel will give up all the occupied land. But they would prefer to play the innocent victim rather than have to take on the mantle of responsibility.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 28, 2014)

It seems that you are all trying to verify facts to SherriMunnerlyn, Billo_Really and Victory67 (wow, what a name for an Israel-hater to choose).  

Those three (and their friends on here) are simply not interested in truth and facts.  They have their own agenda and it is full of lies and hate, which are evident all over the boards here.

We can quote Laws and history to them - they will just ignore it.  They are simply trolls and are running around like headless chickens repeating the same old lies.  Don't think you could change their minds, as you won't.  SherriMunnerlyn and Victory67 together with Billo_Really are just to be laughed at.  

Don't take them so seriously.  Their views are vile, yes, but that is the way of antisemites.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 28, 2014)

The Palestinian population is rising, if the Israelis are trying to wipe them out they are doing a piss poor job at it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2014)

Apartheid is very much alive and flourishing in Israel and Palestine. 


Ethnic cleansing is present every day in acts of Israel in trying to force Palestinians from their homes and villages, inside Israel and inside the Occupied Palestinian Territories.

We see home demolitions and destructions of infrastructure like water and electricity facilities. AND there are a myriad of other ethnic cleansing practices incorporated into Israeli society, like discrimination built into hundreds of basic laws and discrimination built into practices like the building and maintenance of the Wall and checkpoints. 

Only a blind person cannot see the ethnic cleansing a part of everyday life in Israel/ Palestine 




RoccoR said:


> SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_
> 
> OK, I am a little slow here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 28, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> The Palestinian population is rising, if the Israelis are trying to wipe them out they are doing a piss poor job at it.



Thank goodness the Jews in Judea and Samaria are pretty fertile too.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2014)

CONTINUATION post 595


And we have also seen all of these things in Palestine that you identify. 


Forced migration, deportation,population transfer of Palestinians,mass murder,intimidation.

All of these acts have been a part of Israels continuing ethnic cleansing operations in Palestine. 

These are all acts of Israels Apartheid Regime.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 28, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn,  _et al,_

Can you give me some examples?  Reference:  Post 595



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *CONTINUATION post 595*
> 
> 
> And we have also seen all of these things in Palestine that you identify.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Since the 1967 Occupation, what:


What Forced Migrations have the Israelis imposed on the Palestinians?
I have seen no forced movement from one territory to another outside the West Bank or Gaza.

What deportations have the Israelis impose and to where?
I've have no recognition of the mass removal of Palestinians from territory except for those whose presence is unlawful or prejudicial to law and order, or regional security.

What population transfers have the Israelis imposed on to the Palestinians and where did they transfer them? 
With the exception of the disputed West Bank Settlements under the negotiated terms of the Oslo Accords, what transfers are we talking about?
Granted, there is a dispute on the (ill advised) Settlement Projects, but the Palestinians have not invoked ARTICLE XXI - Settlement of Differences and Disputes of the Accords.


What mass murders have the Israelis inflicted upon the Palestinians?
I have not notice any mass graves or special units lining Palestinians up against the wall.  Yes, as in any war, their has been unfortunate deaths and collateral casualties.  But that is expected.

What intimidation are you referring to?
OK, what intimidation.   It is not like Israel started a Jihad (like HAMAS) or encourages illegal armed struggle (like the Fedayeen), or engages in offenses which is solely intended to harm or kill members the Occupying Power, OR act of espionage, and serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power or of intentional offenses which have caused the death of one or more persons (violations of Article 68 of the Geneva Convention).


So since the current Palestinian Government is simply concerned about the territory occupied since 1967, limited to the West Bank and Gaza Strip (See PLO-NAD), the intimidation process has been dominated by the Palestinians.  So what are we really talking about?

So when you say, "these are all acts of Israels Apartheid Regime;" what specifically are you referring to?  And if retaliatory strikes and counter-fires against illegal Palestinian attack is all you have, then you have mostly nothing of significants.

Remember, the Palestinian have no special dispensation or law that allows them to wage war against the Israelis.  The Rule of Law is that International disputes are settled by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered, (A/RES/25/2625).  Retaliatory strikes and counter-fires are in response to lawless criminal behaviors, by a people and culture (Palestinian), that has a very long and well documented history of past behaviors of a criminal and terrorist nature.  They are a proven threat to regional peace.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 28, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> CONTINUATION post 595
> 
> 
> And we have also seen all of these things in Palestine that you identify.
> ...




Are you still whining?

I think we can cut to the chase here:  you hate Israel and you dislike Jews. We get it already.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Feb 28, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> CONTINUATION post 595
> 
> 
> And we have also seen all of these things in Palestine that you identify.
> ...



Why aren't you concerned about getting your native land back from the white man? You hate Jews more?


----------



## toastman (Feb 28, 2014)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Apartheid is very much alive and flourishing in Israel and Palestine.
> 
> 
> Ethnic cleansing is present every day in acts of Israel in trying to force Palestinians from their homes and villages, inside Israel and inside the Occupied Palestinian Territories.
> ...



LOL you didnt even answer anything on his post . All you can say is "Israel bad. Israel apartheid." But when it comes to proving it you simply cannot.
Epic fail on gour part


----------



## montelatici (Feb 28, 2014)

Talk about "epic fail", just the ignorance displayed by this person's writing style is an "epic fail".

Apartheid by Israel, is quite easy to prove:

Israel rules  over millions of Christian and Muslim people through military occupation without allowing them essential civil and political rights that Jews have.

Millions of Palestinians live under such a military occupation without such rights. 

Ergo, this is Apartheid.


----------



## toastman (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Talk about "epic fail", just the ignorance displayed by this person's writing style is an "epic fail".
> 
> Apartheid by Israel, is quite easy to prove:
> 
> ...



You've only been here a few weeks , so you don't understand the hateful disgusting vile billshit posts that Sherri makes.

Her epic fail was her inability to answer the questions in the post she quoted.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Talk about "epic fail", just the ignorance displayed by this person's writing style is an "epic fail".
> 
> Apartheid by Israel, is quite easy to prove:
> 
> ...


You're a professional expert, ain'tcha?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 28, 2014)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about "epic fail", just the ignorance displayed by this person's writing style is an "epic fail".
> ...



Sherri has a personal gripe against the Jews.  She blames the ones alive today for what happened to her god long ago.  She calls herself a good Christian, but has made herself a personal judge of who will go to hell, instead of leaving that in G-d's hands.  On a side note, she doesn't seem to have any knowledge of three-quarters of the Bible she holds so dearly, namely the Old Testament.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a gripe with bozos that believe that oppression, ethnic cleansing and genocide against Christians and Muslims is justified because of what "might" happen to Jews.  As Christians, that are not brainwashed (as most American Christians are), we are opposing the Jewish oppression of Christians in Palestine.  Never mind the oppression of the Muslims. Watch this movie, made by Christians, and learn.

The stones cry out movieHome | The stones cry out movie


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> I have a gripe with bozos that believe that oppression, ethnic cleansing and genocide against Christians and Muslims is justified because of what "might" happen to Jews.  As Christians, that are not brainwashed (as most American Christians are), we are opposing the Jewish oppression of Christians in Palestine.  Never mind the oppression of the Muslims. Watch this movie, made by Christians, and learn.
> 
> The stones cry out movieHome | The stones cry out movie


Jaysus! What a maroon. Another brainwashed Jew-hater. Where do they spring from?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 28, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gripe with bozos that believe that oppression, ethnic cleansing and genocide against Christians and Muslims is justified because of what "might" happen to Jews.  As Christians, that are not brainwashed (as most American Christians are), we are opposing the Jewish oppression of Christians in Palestine.  Never mind the oppression of the Muslims. Watch this movie, made by Christians, and learn.
> ...



Under a stone, where all these ignorant newbie Jew-haters have crawled out from.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Talk about "epic fail", just the ignorance displayed by this person's writing style is an "epic fail".
> 
> Apartheid by Israel, is quite easy to prove:
> 
> ...




Palestinians are not Israeli.  You want to complain about their "rights", take it up with the PA or hamas.  Palestinians don't have a right to vote in Israeli election because they are supposed to have their own and are not citizens of Israel.
Right?  They enjoy the openness of Israeli courts and when they commit crimes, their jails.  Those in the WB/G have more rights and freedoms than their fellow palestinians in refugee camps in other countries.  Palestinians in the WB get jobs working for jews in manufacturing and housing.  They get paid at Israeli wages not palestinian wages.
Many palestinians enter Israel to seek medical treatment.  They have the opportunity to learn about water conservation and constructing and infrastructure so they can rebuild and upgrade their own PA territory and services.
Palestinians can vote in their own election when hamas cooperates and allows election to take place.
PA is responsible for the right of the palestinians.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 28, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about "epic fail", just the ignorance displayed by this person's writing style is an "epic fail".
> ...



Israel controls the Christian and Muslim population of Palestine just as the whites controlled the non-whites that were citizens of various Bantustans created to give the illusion that the non-Whites ruled themselves.  No one believed that illusion and no one, except some brainwashed Americans, believe the current illusion.


----------



## toastman (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Terrible comparison. But it's to be expected from an anti Zionist pro Palestinian like yourself. 
Israel controls the West Bank, not the people.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 28, 2014)

Are the haters still whining on this thread?

And then they wonder why islamists always get a bloody nose from history, every single time...


----------



## montelatici (Feb 28, 2014)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Actually, it is a perfect analog, but then, the Israel Right or Wrongers are delusional for the most part.  Not only does Israel control the Christians and Muslims, they collect their taxes and keeps most of them.  Even the White South Africans did not do that to the citizens of the Bantustans.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Wow, is that ever an apartheid term.  Bantustans were/are part of the state for the last 20 yrs., they were communities within the state.  The WB/G have their own government and want their own state, not to be part of a one state solution.  
Palestinians are not Israeli.  They don't have the same rights because they have rights thru the PA which is supposed to be under negotiations so they can fully have their own state.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 28, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



You are delusional. Any rights Christians and Muslims have are the rights that Israel affords the Christians and Muslims which are not the same rights Jews have.  Apartheid.  No one but brainwashed Americans believe the BS you are spouting.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici,  toastman,  _et al,_

I have to agree with our friend "toastman."  It is a very inappropriate analogy.



montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Name a country that allows foreign nationals to participate in their domestic democratic processes as a voter!  I can not think of one; can you?

There are two different venues here:  the sovereignty of Israel, and the sovereignty of (the new State of) Palestine.  Israelis do not participate as voters in Palestine, and Palestinians do not participate as voters in Israel.  This is not "Apartheid;" but the natural order of things.

The pseudo-national homelands, such as Bantustan, have a much more complicated history than the Palestinians could ever claim.  There are virtually no similarities.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


All you pro-Palis have been brainwashed. With a soapy enema. Your BS is old and stale.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 28, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Nothing to do with being pro anything.  Israel is militaristic state that with the help of the U.S. oppresses Christians and Muslims that they control.  Full stop.


----------



## montelatici (Feb 28, 2014)

[The pseudo-national homelands, such as Bantustan, have a much more complicated history than the Palestinians could ever claim. There are virtually no similarities.I][/I]

It is a perfect analog, created for the same purpose.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


You need to get off that apartheid, oppression and control of people schtick. It ain't happenin'. Whatever the Palestinians sow is what they reap, like SherriMuffinpan says.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici,  _et al,_

You think that Israel is a militaristic nation by choice?  We differ...

You think the US helps Israel as a regime to oppress both Christians and Muslims?  We differ...



montelatici said:


> Nothing to do with being pro anything.  Israel is militaristic state that with the help of the U.S. oppresses Christians and Muslims that they control.  Full stop.


*(COMMENT)*

Israel maintains a strong military force simply because it is surrounded by hostiles.  Since it was established, the adjacent Muslim nations have never given Israel a moment of peace; even though the Jewish State was established in accordance with the guidance and under the recommendations of the United Nations.


The adjacent Arab League nations have never really refrained from organizing, instigating, assisting or participating in acts of civil strife or terrorist acts directed towards the Jewish State.

The adjacent Arab League nations have never really refrained from organizing or encouraging the organization of irregular forces or armed bands _(including Iranian assisted revolutionary guards weapons support)_, from incursions into the territory of the Jewish State.
The al-Aqsa Brigade.,
Black September,
HAMAS (Islamic Resistance Movement),
Hezbollah (Party of God),
The Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ),
The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP),
The Tanzim (Fatah).

The adjacent Arab League nations have never really settled its international disputes with other States by peaceful means in such a manner that international peace and security and justice are not endangered; until the Treaties between Egypt (1979) and Jordan (1994) were consummated.

There is an interesting twist on the allegation that Israel (with US assistance) oppresses Christians and Muslims:



			
				Israel Separates Christian and Muslim Arabs (Legally) for the First Time
(UPDATED) But Israeli Baptist leader says most Arab Christians will refuse unprecedented offer of special minority representation. said:
			
		

> "I believe most Arabs will refuse this decision," Munther Na'um told CT of the controversial bill passed earlier this week. It distinguishes between Israel's Muslim and Christian Arab communities for the first time and recognizes Christians as a separate minority.
> 
> "It's meant to separate the whole family [Israeli Arabs] in political decisions," Na'um said, speaking from his base in the northern Israeli town of Shafr Amr. Palestinians living in Israel are referred to as Israeli Arabs.
> 
> ...



Israel, like any other nation, is not perfect; but it does try to address issues and make changes for the better.  



			
				Israeli bill separating Muslim and Christian Arabs draws criticism said:
			
		

> OCCUPIED JERUSALEM  A new Israeli law giving Muslim and Christian Arab citizens separate representation on a national employment commission drew fierce criticism from the Palestinians on Tuesday, Feb. 25.
> 
> "This law aims to create a new reality among our people based on religion and not national identity," Palestine Liberation Organization executive committee member Hanan Ashrawi said in a statement.
> 
> ...



But, there are very few Israeli Christians and Muslims that are complaining of oppression.  Yes, from time to time issues arise, but this is not a result of a systematic regime of oppression.  It is that rarely can any nation claim that everyone is satisfied with every decision.  

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## toastman (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Why are you accusing the Israeli right of something you and the other Palestinian supporters are guilty of; being delusional.
Like I said, your comparison is terrible. Israel doesnt control the people in the West Bank


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 28, 2014)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Israel | Freedom House
http://www.knesset.gov.il/laws/special/eng/basic3_eng.htm


----------



## Ronin (Feb 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> They are simply Arabs, a small portion of whom lived in the holy land when Balfour happened. End of story.



Are you saying the census taken by the British at that time is/was completely incorrect?


----------



## proudveteran06 (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



How do they " oppress" Christians and Muslims?  All Palestinians have to do is recognize the Jewish State. Notice how these Pro Palestinians have nothing to say about the way Muslims treat Christians? Another Pro Palestinian Hypocrite


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 1, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Palestinians are not Israeli.


20% of them are. 




aris2chat said:


> You want to complain about their "rights", take it up with the PA or hamas.  Palestinians don't have a right to vote in Israeli election because they are supposed to have their own and are not citizens of Israel.


20% are.



aris2chat said:


> Right?  They enjoy the openness of Israeli courts and when they commit crimes, their jails.


What about when they don't commit crimes and are still jailed (administrative detention)?



aris2chat said:


> Those in the WB/G have more rights and freedoms than their fellow palestinians in refugee camps in other countries.  Palestinians in the WB get jobs working for jews in manufacturing and housing.  They get paid at Israeli wages not palestinian wages.


They also got over 500 roadblocks and checkpoints that restrict their freedom of movement and make life a daily hell.



aris2chat said:


> Many palestinians enter Israel to seek medical treatment.


And many are denied at checkpoints, some losing their lives in an emergency situation when they were not permitted to continue to the hospital.




aris2chat said:


> They have the opportunity to learn about water conservation and constructing and infrastructure so they can rebuild and upgrade their own PA territory and services.


They also learn how their water is being stolen.



aris2chat said:


> Palestinians can vote in their own election when hamas cooperates and allows election to take place.


They voted for Hamas because their less corrupt than the PA.

And because of that, Israel has had an economic blockade of Gaza ever since.

I guess they didn't vote for the right Israeli puppet to run their government?



aris2chat said:


> PA is responsible for the right of the palestinians.


They're also Israel's bitch!


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 1, 2014)

proudveteran06 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Or an old one wearing different 'footwear'... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have you noticed that there seems to be a rash of Bad Guy 'stockings' surfacing in the past couple of weeks, and that they even seem to be tag-teaming?

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> "...They also got over 500 roadblocks and checkpoints that restrict their freedom of movement and make life a daily hell..."


Intifada I and II... hope it was worth it, dumbass Palestinians... welcome to your consequences...


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Talk about "epic fail", just the ignorance displayed by this person's writing style is an "epic fail".
> 
> Apartheid by Israel, is quite easy to prove:
> 
> ...







 No it is Israel abiding by the Geneva conventions, if it was acting in an apartheid manner then the P.A. would not be in existence and Abbas would be dead.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> I have a gripe with bozos that believe that oppression, ethnic cleansing and genocide against Christians and Muslims is justified because of what "might" happen to Jews.  As Christians, that are not brainwashed (as most American Christians are), we are opposing the Jewish oppression of Christians in Palestine.  Never mind the oppression of the Muslims. Watch this movie, made by Christians, and learn.
> 
> The stones cry out movieHome | The stones cry out movie







 Tell you what you find any part of the Geneva convention that don't apply to Israel's behaviour in the west bank and I will defend your words. But if one part that you use is not applicable then you leave the board and go and play on the childrens boards.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Brainwashed buffoon   The P.A. allows the Christians and Muslims to vote in their own elections. All Israel controls is the defence of Israel, and that is what you are complaining about. Since 1948 the Palestinians have been at war with Israel and have launched attacks on unarmed Israeli citizens, mostly children. Well now Israel has taken measures to combat those attacks, and they are in line with the Geneva conventions.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





The Jews, muslims and Christians in Israel have different rights to those of the Palestinians because the west bank is not part of Israel. The inhabitants have the rights vested by their own government, and the laws of the Geneva conventions. So if you have a problem take it up with the P.A., UN and the Hague who control what rights the Palestinians have. While you are at it ask what is being done about the genocide and ethnic cleansing of Christians by Palestinian terrorists in gaza ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 Do you have the same rights as I have in my country, the right to vote for the candidate of my choice. The right to free health care at any time, the right to freedom of speech. The right to security and welfare if needed. If you don't have these same rights then is it my countries fault or your countries fault.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> [The pseudo-national homelands, such as Bantustan, have a much more complicated history than the Palestinians could ever claim. There are virtually no similarities.I][/I]
> 
> It is a perfect analog, created for the same purpose.






So were are the "bantustans" in the M.E. that have distinctive ethnic groups living in each one. Were is the Christian "Bantustan" and were is the muslim "Bantustan".


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

Ronin said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > They are simply Arabs, a small portion of whom lived in the holy land when Balfour happened. End of story.
> ...






 Read what is written and not what your hatred is telling is written.

 Out of the 600 million arabs in the whole of the M.E. less that o.oo1% lived in the holy land.     Is that any clearer ?


----------



## Bumberclyde (Mar 1, 2014)

Keeping arabs away from you isn't apartheid, it's common sense and good hygiene.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians are not Israeli.
> ...







 Nope they are Israeli........

 Nope they are Israeli

 Take it up with the P.A., U.N. and the Hague..............

 And have found that they are even more corrupt and have taken away their right to vote.

 The P.A. is not Israel's bitch, if it was then the west bank would have been signed over by now and the muslims shepherded to Syria.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gripe with bozos that believe that oppression, ethnic cleansing and genocide against Christians and Muslims is justified because of what "might" happen to Jews.  As Christians, that are not brainwashed (as most American Christians are), we are opposing the Jewish oppression of Christians in Palestine.  Never mind the oppression of the Muslims. Watch this movie, made by Christians, and learn.
> ...



Feb 14, 2014

(Reuters) "Richard Falk, U.N. special rapporteur on human rights in the Palestinian territories, said that Palestinian rights are being violated by Israel's prolonged occupation of Palestinian territory and "ethnic cleansing" of East Jerusalem.....Gaza, despite the disengagement of Israel in 2005, remains "occupied" under an unlawful Israeli blockade that controls borders, airspace and coastal waters, and especially hurts farmers and fishermen..... "acts potentially amounting to segregation and apartheid", he analyzed Israeli policies, including "continuing excessive use of force by Israeli security forces" and unlawful killings that he said are "part of acts carried out in order to maintain dominance over Palestinians".......Palestinians in the West Bank are subject to military laws, while Jewish settlers face a civil law system, he said. Israel also violates their rights to work and education, freedoms of movement and residence, and of expression and assembly.......
Ten years ago the *U.N.'s International Court of Justice ruled that Israel's separation wall inside the West Bank is illegal*, he noted. Israel says it is a security barrier."

Will you leave the board now?


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> Keeping arabs away from you isn't apartheid, it's common sense and good hygiene.



Typical racism of the Israeli right or wrongers.


----------



## Bumberclyde (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping arabs away from you isn't apartheid, it's common sense and good hygiene.
> ...



Ok smart guy, name me 3 things of consequence that arabs have brought to the world in the past 200 years. Shoebombs don't count.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2014)

Israel is the only sovereign state that has control over the people West Bank, East Jerusalem and Gaza.  Israel controls borders, air space and territorial waters of these areas.  The people inhabiting these areas are not afforded the same rights or citizenship because they are not of the Jewish faith, Jews inhabiting these areas are given citizenship and afforded equal rights.  Aprtheid, pure and simple.  The Jews want a separate development for people under their control based on religion.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2014)

Bumberclyde said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Bumberclyde said:
> ...



What does that have to do with your disgusting racism?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...




First, it wasn't racist.

Second, "arab" is not a race; it is an ethnicity. Arabs are actually a sub-category of the  caucasian race, called "arabid" (somehow fitting, I think).

Third, some arabs have made large contributions to our world. Arabic numbers stem from the arabic world. One of the world's finest cartographers, Edrisi (of King Roger's court in Spain, around 1050), was years ahead of his time.  But you never answered the posters question, much less within the time frame of 200 years.


But I have a statistic for you: since 911, there have been more than 22,000 (22,533 as of today, to be exact) terror attacks across the planet caused by muslims, most of them or arabic origin. Here, feel free to use that fact as a contribution. Hope you are proud of it.

Islam: Making a True Difference in the World - One Body at a Time


----------



## Bumberclyde (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Arabs have enough land to fuck up, and they've fucked it all up, every last fucking arab country is a total mess. The Israelis have invented more shit, meaning they've done more with the small sliver of land that they do have. So basically, the arabs can do like you, either don't live there (move), or continue to pound sand.

And you can't even name 2 things of use arabs have invented in the past 200 years.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Israel is the only sovereign state that has control over the people West Bank, East Jerusalem and Gaza.  Israel controls borders, air space and territorial waters of these areas.  The people inhabiting these areas are not afforded the same rights or citizenship because they are not of the Jewish faith, Jews inhabiting these areas are given citizenship and afforded equal rights.  Aprtheid, pure and simple.  The Jews want a separate development for people under their control based on religion.


Incorrect.

The State of Israel includes large numbers of Muslim-Arab Palestinians as citizens.

These Arabs enjoy full rights as Israeli citizens - even if it took both the Jews and the Muslims some considerable years to level the playing field enough to make this true.

An unfortunate but understandable after-effect of The Troubles.

But, having attained such a status for its Arab citizens...

It is entirely valid and accurate and true, to posit that Israel walls-off the non-citizen Palestinians in both the West Bank and Gaza, for security and safety's sake, rather than some sort of Apartheid -like motive or operative policy.

This is pure logic and common sense.

One keeps (metaphorically) rabid, mad dogs at arms' length.

Hell, the even the Jordanians don't want 'em anymore, and even the Egyptians wall 'em off and blockade them, and those folks are the co-religionists of the Palestinians.

Collectively, the Palestinians are not 'sane' - clinically, or otherwise.

This collective insanity is due in part to the sickness which they carry within them - Jew Hatred - and that stretches back for decades and more prior to the 1948 birth of the State of Israel.

This collective insanity is due in part to the restrictive conditions in wihch they live - brought upon themselves in large part through decades of foolhardy intransigence and impracticality, Intifada I, Intifade II and the Gaza War, et al.

You can't publicy vow to slit your adversary's throats and drown them in the Mediterranean, and wage long-term guerrilla war against that adversary from a piss-poor no-win military position, and expect not to be put on a short leash.

Stupid enough to poke the Bear with a sharp stick? Yer gonna get clawed upside your head.

This collective insanity is due in part to decades of foolish and naive reliance upon the promises of neighboring Arab nations and organizations that Old Palestine would be redeemed on their behalf and New Israel would be wiped from the face of the earth.

This collective insanity is due in part to Loser Syndrome... sour grapes over being on the losing side in 1948, 1967, etc., and a child-like petulance and insistence that they can still win, when, in truth, this struggle was over many, many years ago.

The Jews won.

The Arabs lost.

Time to accept the inevitable and the bloody frigging obvious - and move on with life.

And, as to the Jews wanting a Religious Nation - or, a highly secularized democratic government, ruling over a natiion comprised largely of Jews - well... absolutely correct.

Why not?

*Christendom* (mostly the secularized West, and the Russias) *has many* nations in its sphere, and some even continue to favor Christians, to varying degrees.

*Islam has many* nations in its sphere, and some of them treat Muslims and non-Muslims  VERY differently, in favor of Muslims.

And *now the Jews have ONE* of their own, too, after waiting 1900 years to get theirs back.

*ONE*.

MEH. No big deal. ONE country, whereas Christendom and Islam have MANY. MEH.

Good on the Jews - atta boys (and girls) of Israel - you deserve one, too, and are engaged in a long-term struggle for a right to exist, and to position yourselves in such a manner as to ensure that survival.  

Much of the world understands that when you complete your necessary consolidations and have defensible and sustainable borders - that your track record on dealing with ethnic and religious minorities will shine at least as brightly and honorably as those of any other Enlightened and Modern People.

Your good works and progress in accommodating your own Muslim-Arab minority, overcoming tremendous difficulties and risks in the process, is surety that such a happy outcome will eventually materialize for you in a broader sense.

It's one helluva lot more humanitarian and generous accommodation than the Arabs on the outside had (and have?) in mind for you, had you weakened in the earliest years of your reborn Nation.

Generally speaking... well done, so far... stay strong.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Richard Falk's personal, biased opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2014)

Are the pali-dromes still whining here???  


"Waaah! We hate jooz!"

"Waaah!!  Jooz are Hitler!!"

Gawd, how boring...


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






Nope as your post does not meet the requirements, were in the Geneva conventions does it say that The security barrier is illegal.


 Keep trying little boy as Israel is within International law on everything it does in the west bank.

 A clue for you the Geneva conventions can be found on the Rec Cross web site.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






It is not racist to tell the truth, it is only racist to tell a lie about other ethnics. So saying Palestinians are violent is a truth, as is saying that arabs have invented nothing for the betterment of mankind


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2014)

You are a racist. Full stop.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 1, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinians are not Israeli.
> ...



There are some 5000 trucks a day delivering to gaza.  The only blockade is of particular items that can be used in bombs or tunnels.  The sea blockade limits the fishing up to a certain point, but not crossing into Israeli waters.  They are not allowing smuggling.
Egypt is the one that shut it's border.  You are angry at the wrong people.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



A clue for you is too read UN statements;

"Israels violations of international law

As recalled by the Tribunal during its previous sessions, various well-documented acts committed by Israel constitute violations of several basic rules of international law to be found in international customary law, treaties, resolutions of the political organs of the UN, and the Advisory Opinion on the Legal Consequences of the Construction of a Wall in the Occupied Palestinian Territory (ICJ decision on the Wall  A/ES-10/273).

 Violation of the right of the Palestinian people to self-determination as codified in Res. 1514 (XV) and 2625 (XXV), and recognized by the ICJ in its decision on the Wall.

 Violation of customary law, human rights norms (A/RES/194/III, § 11 and customary IHL as codified by the ICRC in 2005, Rule 132, International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights Art. 12(2)) by prohibiting the return of Palestinian refugees to their homes.

 Violation of the Security Council (UNSC) Resolutions requiring Israel to withdraw from the Occupied Territory (87 resolutions to this day) and the UN Charter which obliges the Member States to carry out the decisions of the Security Council (Art. 25).

 Violation of [] the principle of the inadmissibility of the acquisition of territory by war (UNSC Res. 242), as well as the Security Council Resolutions condemning the annexation of Jerusalem.3

 Violation of the Palestinian peoples right to their natural resources and wealth through the Israeli use of Palestinian agricultural land, the exploitation of Palestinian water reserves and preventing Palestinian access to more than 10% of their safe drinking water reserves (A/RES/64/292).

 Violation of international humanitarian law prohibiting:

 the establishment of Israeli settlements (4th 1949 Geneva Convention (GC), Art. 49 and 147), the expulsions of Palestinians from their territory (id.);

 the demolitions and expropriations of Arab houses and lands situated in the occupied country (1907 Hague Regulations, Art. 46 and 55);

 mistreatment, torture and prolonged administrative detention of Palestinians in Israeli prisons (4th GC, Art. 3, 32 and 78);

 non-compliance with the right of return of Palestinian refugees to their homes (A/RES/194/III, § 11 and customary IHL as codified by the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC) in 2005, Rule 132);

 military attacks against civilians, indiscriminate and disproportionate attacks against Gaza and Palestinian refugees camps (customary international humanitarian law, ICRC Compendium Rules 1 and 14);

 collective punishment of the Palestinian population of Gaza, where the World Health Organization reports that life will not be sustainable by the year 2020 (Art. 33, GC);

 the terms articulated by the 2004 ICJ decision on the Wall.

 Violation of fundamental rights and freedoms such as freedom of movement, freedom of religion, right to work, to health, to education because of the Israeli Wall and check-points in the Occupied Territory which prevent Palestinian free access to their work place, school, health services and religious places (1966 Covenant on Civil and Political Rights, Art. 12 and 18; id. on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights, Art. 6, 12, 13).

 Violation of the prohibition of discrimination based on national origin through Israeli policies and practices akin to Apartheid (2011 Cape Town findings of this Tribunal), which have denied Palestinians a functioning nationality both within Israel proper as well as the Occupied Territory and beyond.

Among these violations of international law, several of them are criminally sanctioned: war crimes,4 crimes against humanity,5 and the crime of Apartheid.6 Because of their systematic, numerous, flagrant and, sometimes, criminal character, these violations are of a particularly high gravity."


AND

Israel must cease settlement activities and provide adequate, prompt and effective remedy to the victims of violations of human rights, Christine Chanet, a French judge who led the U.N. inquiry, told a news conference.

The settlements contravened the Fourth Geneva Convention forbidding the transfer of civilian populations into occupied territory and could amount to war crimes that fall under the jurisdiction of the International Criminal Court (ICC), the United Nations report .

UN fact-finding mission: Israeli settlements violate international law; Governments and companies must must '[terminate] their business interests in the settlements'


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


The $64 question is: Who's gonna be the first one to stand up to Israel?
Answer: Nobody. No guts, all mouth.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 1, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Why should palestinians in the west bank get Israeli rights?  They are palestinians not Israelis.
They get their rights from the PA, not Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> You are a racist. Full stop.







 Sorry to burst your bubble but you cant be racist towards a religious cult,    Will you try Nazi next, then fascist and finally islamophobe  and find that all these terms have no meaning any longer.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 The Palestinians have that right and have exercised it in the wrong way

 None of the resolutions demand that Israel vacate the occupied territory now, they all say when peace has been declared and there has been no belligerence for 12 months.

 And were does it say " Palestinians " in the Geneva conventions 

 No Palestinians have been ejected from Palestine. but you forgot about this in the articles you provide

 49     Nevertheless, the Occupying Power may undertake total or partial evacuation of a given area if the security of the population or imperative military reasons so demand. Such evacuations may not involve the displacement of protected persons outside the bounds of the occupied territory except when for material reasons it is impossible to avoid such displacement. Persons thus evacuated shall be transferred back to their homes as soon as hostilities in the area in question have ceased.
147      not justified by military necessity  

Only those abodes that are used for militia have been demolished

46     In so far as they have not been previously withdrawn, restrictive measures taken regarding protected persons shall be cancelled as soon as possible after the close of hostilities
55     To the fullest extent of the means available to it, the Occupying Power has the duty of ensuring the food and medical supplies of the population; it should, in particular, bring in the necessary foodstuffs, medical stores and other articles if the resources of the occupied territory are inadequate

The first article does not apply and is only for the wounded and POW's. The second does not apply either.
78        If the Occupying Power considers it necessary, for imperative reasons of security, to take safety measures concerning protected persons, it may, at the most, subject them to assigned residence or to internment.
 sums it up perfectly and shows that Israel is within the law.

Yiu really should read what you are quoting as every article spells out exactly what Israel is doing to comply with International law and the Geneva conventions.


----------



## RoccoR (Mar 1, 2014)

aris2chat; Phoenall; montelatici; _et al,_

In the 21st Century, the cultures need to rely on a wisdom that is beyond mere self-interests and personal benefit.  For more than ten centuries, man has be building upon the concept and philosophy that the future of humanity rests in the mutual development and prosperity within each society of the species; working in harmony.



aris2chat said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

What I hear --- is that the Palestinians want the freedom, prosperity and cultural development that the Israelis have.  And in not having it, they feel ostracized and rejected, --- crying "apartheid," as if it were somehow the Israelis fault that the Arab-Palestinian did not put forth the productive efforts that the Jewish State invested to build a nation that flourishes, while the Arab-Palestinian only knows of conflict and despair, unable to organize itself or articulate a National Policy that will create a productive mindset and instill a competitive environment for the actualization of the people --- away from war and conflict --- and moving towards the creation of wealth and commerce, employment generation, and scientific discovery; all the overall improvements and focus necessary to enhance the standard of living for its citizenry.   Instead, they have become parasites feeding on the sympathetic generosity of nations that are totally dissimilar to their own.

The Palestinians must learn that they just can't get something for nothing.  Today is probably the wrong day to express that, in as much as the Japanese have decided to be the next set of deep pockets that donate another bundle of money to the otherwise unproductive society that has not invested anything in their nation.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 1, 2014)

"_*Mister Marshall has made his decision. Now let him enforce it.*_"

( _apocryphally attributed to President Andrew Jackson_ )



montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Mar 1, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> aris2chat; Phoenall; montelatici; _et al,_
> 
> In the 21st Century, the cultures need to rely on a wisdom that is beyond mere self-interests and personal benefit.  For more than ten centuries, man has be building upon the concept and philosophy that the future of humanity rests in the mutual development and prosperity within each society of the species; working in harmony.
> 
> ...



Exactly what the non-whites in South Africa wanted.


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 1, 2014)

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat; Phoenall; montelatici; _et al,_
> ...



the blacks were south african.
Palestinians are not Israeli


----------



## pbel (Mar 1, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> aris2chat; Phoenall; montelatici; _et al,_
> 
> In the 21st Century, the cultures need to rely on a wisdom that is beyond mere self-interests and personal benefit.  For more than ten centuries, man has be building upon the concept and philosophy that the future of humanity rests in the mutual development and prosperity within each society of the species; working in harmony.
> 
> ...



As usual your one-sided propaganda gives credit to the Israelis rather than World Jewry which provided vast amounts of money to defend and develop Israel's economy...

Without that external help she would have floundered...


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 1, 2014)

pbel said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat; Phoenall; montelatici; _et al,_
> ...



It is just rational observation.  
We all want the best for both sides, but Israel put the labor into creating a state.  Palestinian want to slide into a ready made state and feel they have suffered in camps, but that is not the struggle of creating and see your efforts blossom.

Someday the palestinians will be ready, but most are not......yet.  they skipped a vital step.


----------



## toastman (Mar 1, 2014)

pbel said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat; Phoenall; montelatici; _et al,_
> ...



Oh please Pbel, I wouldnt accuse others of posting propaganda. You and Timmore are experts in that field.

What rocco said is 100% correct. Palestinians love to blame Israel for everything, and doing so has gotten them nowwhere.
What did he say that was incorrect?


----------



## pbel (Mar 1, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



What he said was that in the competition between the Palestinians and Israelis, the Israelis win and should be emulated by the Palestinians, all illogical and a croc of poo....

I wish people would see the honest reasoning for their arguments.


----------



## toastman (Mar 1, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



As car as what you bolded thats not at all what he said


----------



## pbel (Mar 1, 2014)

toastman said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Look, I like you and Rocco, but you are both so biased that you are blind to the dynamics of cause and effect.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 1, 2014)

pbel said:


> "..._Look, I like you and Rocco, but you are both so biased that you are blind to the dynamics of cause and effect._"


Blind, or simply aware that cause-and-effect or no, there is no practical remedy for it, so Israel might as well continue to hammer-out progress on the Reconquista by slow stages until they are sufficiently secure that cause-and-effect is no longer operative in that setting?


----------



## toastman (Mar 1, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Why are you again accusing me of what you are guilty of? I see things fhe way they are and I am honest, not biased


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 1, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Toastman and Rocco!  Be absolved of your doubts for these words are born from the trickery of the devil as proofed by it's unholy post # of 666!


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 1, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



you are aware that the unholy number of the beast is really 616?


----------



## pbel (Mar 1, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Look, I like you and Rocco, but you are both so biased that you are blind to the dynamics of cause and effect._"
> ...



Expanding Israel's borders weakens her because of a limited population, but yea sure, keep spreading your resources and keep killing.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 1, 2014)

pbel said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



My guess is, when they've completed the Reconquista (roughly defined as the 1922 Partition Map), limited population won't much matter any longer, behind defensible borders...


----------



## pbel (Mar 1, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Sure this tiny nation in a sea of Islam in the age of rocketry is the epicenter of thousands of WMD today, one spark and we will see mass destruction on both sides.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 1, 2014)

pbel said:


> "..._Sure this tiny nation in a sea of Islam in the age of rocketry is the epicenter of thousands of WMD today, one spark and we will see mass destruction on both sides_."


Doubtful. The Arabs have had their asses kicked by Israel repeatedly, and have little stomach for it any longer; especially in connection with (on behalf of) the mad-dog Palestinians.

And now that they've seen that Israel will pretty much leave them alone, if they do the same, there's even less reason than ever before, for the Arabs to want to brawl with Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2014)

pbel said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Israel's level of Military Technology has eliminated that concern.
I only say this because I have friends in the IDF on the Technology side.
The larger the space, the better.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 2, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> They were suspected and questioned while the investigation is carried out.


They're incarcerated for months, even years, at a time, without ever being charged or convicted of a crime.



aris2chat said:


> We live with long lines and waits to go on a plane, get into government building, we have to get tagged to enter a hospital, even schools have metal detectors and searches.


Not the same thing.  Getting on a plane or into a hospital is not regulated by a foreign army belligerently occupying your country in violation of international laws.



aris2chat said:


> We all suffer because of terrorism and hate.


1.5 million Gazan's are not terrorists and collective punishment is a war crime.




aris2chat said:


> Palestinians are permitted to use Israeli hospitals, even though they have their own in gaza and the WB.


Their hospitals are bombed by the IDF and they have constant shortages of medical supply's.



aris2chat said:


> It is a privilege not a "right" to enter Israel and get medical care.  If the paper work is not correct or there are some people that the IDF find suspicious, there will be delays.


Someone is in a life threatening situation and you think it's more important to check their paperwork? 

That say's a lot about you!



aris2chat said:


> Ambulance get processed through as to emergence and pregnancy cases.  Two entrances into Israel from gaza, like going through customs crossing a border.  No you cannot casually walk into Israel from gaza, nor should you expect that.


 What about in the West Bank?  Don't Palestinian's there have a right to their freedom of movement on their own land?  It would be like your neighbor telling you couldn't walk across your own driveway.



aris2chat said:


> The water wasted is poor maintenance of their pipes.  They loose 30% of their water because of leaking pipes.  They also have sewage contamination and polluted wells and aquifers that they are responsible for.  Not Israel.


Wrong.  Their sewage treatment plants were bombed by the Israeli's and the IDF won't allow the proper building materials into Gaza to rebuild them.



aris2chat said:


> Palestinians are stealing water that is supposed to go to the Israelis.


How can they be stealing water from settlements that have been ruled illegal by every court in the world?



aris2chat said:


> I've posted links an fact pertaining to the water situation in previous posts.  You had the evidence, sorry if you did not choose to read it.


More on this in a minute.




aris2chat said:


> It is about the hamas threats to never allow Israel to exist.


Israel won't allow them to exist, so what's the difference?



aris2chat said:


> To take all Israel back as a greater palestine state.


They've already said they'd accept a two-state solution, why do you act like they didn't?



aris2chat said:


> It is about hamas declaring war on Israel, firing rockets and trying to kill Israelis.


No, it's about Israel maintaining a 47 year occupation of land that isn't theirs.



aris2chat said:


> There are some 5000 trucks a day delivering to gaza.


Prove it.

You bragged about having "evidence", well, let's see some on these truckloads you're referring to?



aris2chat said:


> The only blockade is of particular items that can be used in bombs or tunnels.


Why can't they have bombs?  Are you saying they don't have a right to defend themselves?



aris2chat said:


> The sea blockade limits the fishing up to a certain point, but not crossing into Israeli waters.


Israel restricts their fishing to 3 miles, when international law allows 12.  And they routinely shoot at their fishermen for fun.



aris2chat said:


> They are not allowing smuggling.


Who Gazan's trade with a sovereign nation, is none of Israel's god-damn  business!



aris2chat said:


> Egypt is the one that shut it's border.  You are angry at the wrong people.


No, I've got the right people to be angry at.  I don't like hypocrites.  And Israel is full of them.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 2, 2014)

montelatici said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat; Phoenall; montelatici; _et al,_
> ...







Big difference was that the blacks in South Africa lived in South Africa and not Somalia. Would it be your fault if the Palestinians wanted the same rights as you get your country and the P.A. refused to give them. Well it is exactly the same in the west bank the Palestinians want Israeli rights without being Israeli citizens, so they need to work on their government to provide them. If they want the right to vote In Israeli elections then they need to be Israeli's, if they want the right to Israeli education then they need to be Israeli's, if they want the right to claim Israeli welfare then they need to be Israeli.
 Now you work it all out for yourself, how can they become Israeli ?


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 2, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...






The immature fool has not worked that one out yet............


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 2, 2014)

pbel said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat; Phoenall; montelatici; _et al,_
> ...







 While islam as a whole depends on massive amounts of foreign aid or it would have seen starvation on a global scale and a civil war to end all civil wars.

 Without overseas aid islam would be non existent outside of the oil producing nations.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 2, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






 So the Palestinians should have slaves to do all the work for them, is that what you are saying. That they be given everything on a plate and should not have to sully their hands in work, should not have to till fields, plant trees, harvest crops, water the land and generally do good for their own people. 

 What honest arguments that have not already been destroyed as BLOOD LIBELS and ISLAMONAZI LIES.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



The non-whites were citizens of various countries called Stans that were controlled by white africans, they were not citizens of South Africa.  Exactly the same thing you are claiming about the non-Jews living under Israeli control.  Same exact thing, only you americans have been brainwashed.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 2, 2014)

pbel said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







Every decent human being is biased against terrorists that target women and children to force their ideology on the world. We see the result of the Palestinians need to be violent every day, just as we see the results of the Israelis having to defend against the constant attacks. Then Palestinians could resolve the issue in a heartbeat by stopping all acts of belligerence and agreeing to talk like rational adult human beings. That is the way forward, not making demands that have no standing in International Law and saying that they will kill all the Jews.

That is were the bias come from the Palestinians desires to wipe out the Jews and steal the land .


----------



## montelatici (Mar 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Claiming that a person that has substantially more education than you and is far more knowledgeable is immature, is an immature response.  

In fact, the non-whites controlled by white South Africa were not South Africans, they were citizens of: Transkei, Bophuthatswana, Venda, Ciskei, KwaZulu, Lebowa, and QwaQwa. Like the Israel claim non-Jews are citizens of Palestine.


----------



## montelatici (Mar 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



So, Israeli bombing apartment buildings killing thousands of women and children over the years is not terrorism to you.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 2, 2014)

pbel said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...






Wrong as it strengthens her as more people migrate to the new promised land, but even so the Palestinians will soon outgrow their meagre food supply and see the children dying in their arms and it wont be Israel's fault. The world will say why didn't you do as the Israelis did and put all your efforts into providing for your people instead of fighting all the time. The world is facing crisis as the weather changes and crops fail in the fields, soon there wont be enough food to feed their own and the places like Palestine will have to fend for themselves or die out through lack of trying.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 2, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...







They will have only 2 borders to worry about, those with Lebanon and Syria, as Jordan and Egypt will back Israel all the way.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 2, 2014)

pbel said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...







Open your eyes and see how much friendly fire will affect the surrounding Islamic nations, and just who would live in them after the holocaust. The land would be poisoned for millions of years and the Islamic nations involved would face the wrath of the UN for breaching the UN charter on all out war and could see themselves being arrested for crimes against humanity, Genocide and war crimes.


----------



## Phoenall (Mar 2, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > They were suspected and questioned while the investigation is carried out.
> ...







 So you want the mass murder of all Jews on your hands do you, the rape of children. The execution of millions for no crimes at all. You remind me of the German Nazis who said exactly the same things about the Jews in the 1930's. You sicken every decent person on this planet with your hate filled rants at the Jews


----------



## RoccoR (Mar 2, 2014)

pbel,  _et al,_

Why is it "illogical and a croc of poo....?"



pbel said:


> What he said was that in the competition between the Palestinians and Israelis, the Israelis win and should be emulated by the Palestinians, all illogical and a croc of poo....
> 
> I wish people would see the honest reasoning for their arguments.


*(COMMENT)*

What is it that the Palestinians aspire to be?

What "honest reasoning" am I suppose to see?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Yeah, that's the way it seems to be shaping up.

The Jordanians and Egyptians have both had their fill of mad-dog Palestinians and, although they may serve-up an irritated and disparaging word or two at the time, for the sake of showmanship and pretended pan-Arab solidarity, the completing of the Jewish Reconquista will not cause the Jordanians nor Egyptians to shed any crocodile tears.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Our colleague 'pbel' is operating under the false assumption that any *SANE* nation beyond the borders of Israel and Rump Palestine would be willing to go to nuclear war and be turned into a radioactive and glassed-over slag-heap on behalf of the mad-dog Palestinians.

Hell, even the whacked-out, dogmatic Islamic theocracy called Iran isn't* THAT* friggin' nuts. Especially when you stop to think that *WE* would cook-down anything still standing - in such an attacking Muslim country using nukes against Israel - that survived an Israeli nuclear counter-strike.

The Palestinians just aren't worth it, and everybody knows it; it's just that Muslim-Arab -Palestinian operatives and fellow travelers and sympathizers can't admit that publicly.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 2, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> So you want the mass murder of all Jews on your hands do you, the rape of children. The execution of millions for no crimes at all. You remind me of the German Nazis who said exactly the same things about the Jews in the 1930's. You sicken every decent person on this planet with your hate filled rants at the Jews


That's not what I said at all.

If you have to make shit up just to make a point, then you really don't have a point to make.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So you want the mass murder of all Jews on your hands do you, the rape of children. The execution of millions for no crimes at all. You remind me of the German Nazis who said exactly the same things about the Jews in the 1930's. You sicken every decent person on this planet with your hate filled rants at the Jews
> ...


No, I think that the glaringly obvious point, which our colleague Phoenall is making, is that should the world follow your advice, we then set the stage for such a Jewish extinction...

I think that the glaringly obvious point, which our colleague Pheonall is making, is that you know very well that such an outcome is likely to result, and that you still advocate for such a setting of the stage, regardless...

Thus, the two-hop journey, from (1) advocating for the setting of certain conditions, to (2) the likely Jewish Genocidal outcome that is likely to result from those conditions...

Thus, the allegations pertaining to Jew-Hatred...

It's not a very big stretch...

And it was an excellent point to make, after all...

Well done, Pheonall...


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 2, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



According to loinboy/Billo, Israel should withdraw from the West Bank tomorrow, and there will be no security fall-out from this move whatsoever.  It's all B.S. on Israel's part.  It's as if Intifada 2/all the suicide bombings never happened.  So he's either an anti-Semite or a complete idiot.


----------



## RoccoR (Mar 2, 2014)

pbel, _et al,_

I had to think about this a minute.



pbel said:


> As usual your one-sided propaganda gives credit to the Israelis rather than World Jewry which provided vast amounts of money to defend and develop Israel's economy...
> 
> Without that external help she would have floundered...


*(OBSERVATION)*



			
				EU said:
			
		

> At the start of the conference on Monday, Dec. 17, Palestinian President Mahmud Abbas urged the international community to step up financial aid to the Palestinians or risk a "catastrophe."
> "Without this support, without the payment of aid that will allow the Palestinian treasury to fulfill its role, we will be facing a total catastrophe in the West Bank and Gaza," Abbas told the opening ceremony, at a conference center near the Arc de Triomphe in Paris. Abbas had asked for $5.6 billion by 2010 to help develop a viable economy for a future Palestinian state.
> 
> *SOURCE:* DW AKADEMIE





			
				Japan pledges $200 million in aid for Palestinians said:
			
		

> JAKARTA, Indonesia  Japan pledged more than $200 million in aid Saturday to help the Palestinian Authority, as representatives from 22 nations reiterated their support of the Palestinians quest for their own state.
> 
> The pledge was announced by Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida at the second Conference on Cooperation among East Asian Countries for Palestinian Development, held in the Indonesian capital of Jakarta.
> 
> ...





			
				Kerry pledges $75m. more in US aid to Palestinians said:
			
		

> The new aid brings the US contribution to a Palestinian infrastructure program to $100 million.
> 
> _*Read more:*_ Kerry pledges $75m. more in US aid to Palestinians | The Times of Israel http://www.timesofisrael.com/kerry-pledges-75m-more-in-us-aid-to-palestinians/#ixzz2upDte2fa
> Follow us: @timesofisrael on Twitter | timesofisrael on Facebook





			
				Analysis: EU aid to Palestinians - help or hindrance? said:
			
		

> The European Union (EU) has long been one of the most reliable foreign sources of humanitarian, economic and political aid in the OPT, providing 426 million euros (US$575 million) in 2013 alone.
> 
> In 2011, overall overseas development aid to the OPT was worth $2.5 billion, according to the Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development.
> 
> _*SOURCE:*_ JERUSALEM, 19 février 2014 (IRIN) -



*(COMMENT)*

Every year, going back more than a decade, the Palestinians have been receiving millions upon millions of dollars in donations _(billions even)_, not just from the US, but from all manner of sources.  

It is really hard for me to shed a tear for the poor and down trodden Palestinian, crying about the "World Jewry which provided vast amounts of money" when the Palestinians get just as much with absolutely nothing to show for it other than conflict.

What is the return on the investment?

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MHunterB (Mar 2, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So you want the mass murder of all Jews on your hands do you, the rape of children. The execution of millions for no crimes at all. You remind me of the German Nazis who said exactly the same things about the Jews in the 1930's. You sicken every decent person on this planet with your hate filled rants at the Jews
> ...



That's exactly what I've tried to explain to you, Billo boy, about your grandiose nonsense of "If I was (sic) president, I'd...."  - and about your filthy unconstitutional aspirations to take away my civil rights as an American citizen.  

The attitudes Billo boy has are as fascist as those of any Nazi ass-licker....


----------



## bianco (Mar 2, 2014)

Quadravius said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> > Israel should invade Jordan, change its name to Palestine, and kick all the fucking unhappy arab shitheads there. Then close the fucking door and hang a nuke way up high in the sky, as a warning of what will happen if they ever leave the new Palestine to attack Israel.
> ...



Relocating all the Palestinians to Jordan and other Arab states, and turning Gaza, West Bank etc into parts of Israel...so that Israel is all the land within the boundaries of the sea and Jordan, is a good idea, IMO.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2014)

montelatici said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Back when the English established a way station and rest camps in South Africa and later the Dutch took over, there were no natives living there.The Dutch were forbidden to expand into the countryside at first. But they did and established farms and ranches in the area. After that the nomads drifted in and demanded to be included. Then things went from bad to worse until the Boers created apartheid and eventually lost control of their country, which was barren until they developed it. Same thing happened in the trackless and uninhabited Ithmus of Panama. Then the Jews were given their land back in Palestine. Same old shit, same old nomads demanding "their" land back and a share of the goodies. Well, I say with all sincerety: Fukumall.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2014)

bianco said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> > Chaussette said:
> ...


I like your attitude, Digger.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> pbel, _et al,_
> 
> I had to think about this a minute.
> 
> ...


Return for investment is breeding a terrorist culture and hatred for anything that is Western or non Muslim.


----------



## pbel (Mar 2, 2014)

RoccoR said:


> pbel, _et al,_
> 
> I had to think about this a minute.
> 
> ...



You sure shed tears of joy when Israel gets billions of outside support from our government and her private benefactors who ply her products...

This game is rigged and you know it.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 2, 2014)

pbel said:


> "..._This game is rigged and you know it_."


Of course it is...

That's how the Good Guys... the pro-Israeli side... win...

I would have thought that was obvious... a gimme...


----------



## aris2chat (Mar 3, 2014)

> There are some 5000 trucks a day delivering to gaza.
> Prove it.



Sorry it was supposed to be a month and it varies a bit from week to week.

There is not free entry to or from gaza, the palestinians are entering a different country.  Not all truck are allowed by hamas to enter gaza, many containers sit for months at the crossing, many perishables.
Egypt also sporadically close their border and limits the amount or type of goods are allowed.
You expect open border with Israel and think smuggling from egypt is OK?
Gaza is fenced and crossing limited for good reason.  Blockade is not imposed by Israel alone

Latest weekly UN OCHA report (January 28-February 3) 
    "During the reporting period, the Crossing opened for one day to allow 56 truckloads of construction materials to enter for project funded by the Government of Qatar. The previous week, some 215 truckloads of construction materials designated for the Qatari construction projects entered over the course of three days.

    ...This week (26 January-1 February), nearly 1,000 truckloads of goods entered Gaza through Kerem Shalom Crossing, 13 percent more than during the previous week. "

The Gaza Coordination Liaison Administration arranged for the entry of 5,754 truck loads into Gaza in January.  Even with closings there were 64,000 trucks or good last year delivered.


----------

